# Glaubt ihr das wir allein sind im Universum?



## RyzA (20. März 2012)

Hallo!


Möchte mal gerne eure Meinung zum Thema hören welches ich sehr interessant finde. 

Unsere Galaxie ist ja bekanntlich sehr groß, schätzungsweise bis zu 300 Milliarden Sterne. 100000 Lichtjahre Durchmesser. Jeder Stern hat ein Sonnensystem. In fast jeden Sonnensystem gibt es Planeten. Aber nicht jeder ist in der grünen Zone und erfüllt die von uns definierten Vorrausetzungen für Leben. Sagen wir es ist jeder 1000000ste, dann wären es immer noch 300000 Planeten wo Leben möglich wäre. Sagen wir davon wieder jeder 1000ste wo höher entwickeltes Leben möglich wäre, dann wäre noch 300 Planeten übrig. Ok, ist ne Milchmädchenrechnung, wollte das nur mal vergegenwärtigen.

Das Universum hat außerdem noch Milliarden von Galaxien. Wenn man das dann hochrechnet...für mich muß es LEben da draussen geben. Auch intelligentes wie wir. 

Nur der Kontakt von Galaxie zu Galaxie kann wohl ausgeschlossen werden. Wenn wird man wohl nur innerhalb von Galaxien Kontakte knüpfen können. Aber selbst dann wäre wegen der Entfernungen und Einschränkungen durch die Lichtgeschwindigkeit/Technlogien sehr begrenzt. Dazu kommt noch die statistische "Halbwertszeit" einer modernen Zivilisation. Man könnte sich einfach "verpassen".

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. März 2012)

Ich glaube auch, dass wir nicht allein sind...
Ich sehe auch ähnliche Probleme wie du:
Wo das Leben ist, wie es entwickelt es usw.
Und dann müssen wir noch erkennen, dass es Leben ist oder Empfänger für ihre Signale haben.


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. März 2012)

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass es noch Lebensformen woanders geben muss.
Das die Menschheit jemals davon erfahren wird, glaube ich aber nicht.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Thallassa (20. März 2012)

Ups, hab die Frage im Kopf verdreht und aus versehen aus "ja" geklickt.

Ich glaube daran, rein statistisch gesehen muss es ja schon fast so sein. Muss ja nicht sein, dass es eine intelligente o.Ä Lebensform ist, wir sprechen hier generell von Leben. Und Grüne Zonen wurden schon mehrere entdeckt. Von der Menschheit entdeckt...Hm...Das kommt drauf an, wie lange wir noch existieren  Aber ich schätze mal, nicht mehr allzu lange. Ein paar millionen Jahre noch, wenn's gut läuft.Wird sich irgendwann (ohne unsere Kenntnis) zeigen, wie anpassungsfähig und entwickelt der Mensch mittlerweile ist. Aber nein, wir sind, so glaube ich, nicht allein. Wobei ich auch kein Area51-Spasti bin.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. März 2012)

Ja ich glaube schon, dass es noch anderes Leben gibt intelligentes oder nicht intelligentes. Ich Glaube aber nicht das wir da sonderlich viel mitbekommen werden, da die Menschheit es sicherlich davor sich selbst auszulöschen


----------



## Rolk (20. März 2012)

Es wäre ein ziemlich grosser Zufall, wenn wir die einzigen wären.


----------



## Joel-92 (20. März 2012)

Warscheinlich lachen die uns da oben aus, was wir hier gammelige PC Technik entwickeln, weil bei denen die Netbooks schon 1000-Kern CPUs haben


----------



## Icejester (20. März 2012)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Warscheinlich lachen die uns da oben aus, was wir hier gammelige PC Technik entwickeln, weil bei denen die Netbooks schon 1000-Kern CPUs haben


 
Ich würde gerne mal wissen, wieso fast alle Leute glauben, Außerirdische wären uns überlegen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß sie das sind, ist genauso groß wie die, daß sie uns unterlegen sind.


----------



## ChaoZ (20. März 2012)

Ich halte es für ausgeschlossen, dass wir die einzigen sind. Tatsächlich glaube ich, dass es noch Dutzende von immens hoch entwickelten Spezies da draußen gibt, die uns überlegen sind. Selbst wenn es haushohe Insekten sind. Niemand ist in der Lage, so etwas einzuschätzen, und ich glaube das, falls die Menschheit einen Weg findet, so lange zu überleben, wir früher oder später Kontakt mit ihnen aufnehmen werden. Ob neutral oder feindlich, sei dahingstellt. Es gibt bestimmt tausende und Millionen von Spezies, die uns unterlegen sind, aber ich denke nicht das der Mensch die höchst entwickelte Lebensform ist die es gibt.


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt tausende und Millionen von Spezies, die uns unterlegen sind, aber ich denke nicht das der Mensch die höchst entwickelte Lebensform ist die es gibt.


 Sehe ich auch so. Nur weil er sich auf der Erde für "die Krone der Schöpfung" hält muß es ja nicht im Universum auch so sein. Wäre irgendwo arrogant bis größenwahnsinnig.

Einzigartig vielleicht, oder sogar wahrscheinlich, aber nicht am meisten entwickelt.

Edit: Gäbe es Paralelluniversen wäre es sogar mit unserer Einzigartigkeit vorbei.


----------



## Hänschen (20. März 2012)

Mist ich habe auf "Ja" geklickt, meinte aber "Ja, wir sind nicht allein im Universum" ^^.

Aber wisst ihr was mich etwas deprimiert/verwundert ?

Es müssen sehr weit mehr fortgeschrittene Spezies da draussen sein, aber keine hat uns gefunden/besucht.

Hoffentlich heisst das nicht, dass überlichtschnelles Reisen unmöglich ist.

Wenn es nämlich wirklich unmöglich wäre, sehr schnell durch das Weltall zu reisen wären wir ziemlich angepisst.

Dann müsste man Generationen Raumschiffe bauen wo Menschen über mehrere Generationen hinweg wo hinfliegen.


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2012)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Dann müsste man Generationen Raumschiffe bauen wo Menschen über mehrere Generationen hinweg wo hinfliegen.


 Oder Massenportale erfinden!

Sehe auch wirklich nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Generationenraumschiffe oder Wurmlöcher/Portale.

Andere Idee wäre noch eine Art Warp Antrieb. Wo der Raum zusammengestaucht wird. Wie bei Star Trek.

Denke nämlich das überlichtschnelle Reisen auf normalen Wege nicht möglich sind.


----------



## Do Berek (20. März 2012)

Ich denke es gibt da draußen keine Außerirdischen,jedenfalls nicht wie wir sie uns vorstellen.Es mag zwar Abermilliarden Sterne da draußen geben,aber mal ehrlich:Wenn sich auch nur ansatzweise wie eine halbwegs entwickelte Zivilisation darunter befände hätten wir schon lange was davon mitbekommen.Wir haben schon fast bis zum Urknall gesehen aber nicht ansatzweise Anzeichen intelligenten Lebens,keine Raumschiffe,Funksprüche,ja nicht einmal Lichter auf fremden Paneten die auf irgend derartiges schließen lassen würden.Und selbst wenn sie intelligent wären und eine Art Kommunikationstechnologie hätten,die selbst mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit sendet,wäre die Nachricht mehre hundert Jahre unterwegs,da sie wohl kaum hinter dem Mond gleich links wohnen.Und dann müssten wir sie erstmal entschlüsseln,was wieder einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen würde.Dann selber eine Technik entwickeln die genauso schnell senden kann,und wieder ist sie mehrere Jahre unterwegs.Das bedeutet,alleine um EINEN Satz auszutauschen,gehen knapp tausend Jahre oder mehr drauf,von der Entwicklung einer Reisemöglichkeit ganz zu schweigen!
Eher halte ich es für möglich dass es bakterielles Leben irgendwo unter simpelsten Bedingungen gibt oder gab und sich diese auch auf den Meteoriten befanden,die für die Entstehung unserer Erde und des Mondes verantwortlich sind,was bedeuten würde,dass wir die Außerirdischen sind! Ich könnte jetzt noch mit Gott,den Gnostikern und allen Weltreligionen kommen die solche Thesen stützen,aber dann sprengt das hier den Rahmen.Mein Fazit:
Wir sind allein und werden es auch verdammt lange bleiben,wenn nicht gar für ewig.


----------



## Seeefe (20. März 2012)

Ich bin mir sicher das es noch anderes Leben gibt. Wahrscheinlich sind sie sogar fast wie wir  
Keiner weiß wie groß das Universum ist, da kann sich noch viel verbergen. 

Nur sehe ich es Kritisch nach anderem Leben zu suchen. Wer weiß was da draußen auf uns lauert. Der Satelit der mit Botschaften der Erde durchs all reißt kann auch unser Tod bedeuten. Das ist so als würde man das Schlafende Böse mit einem Stock leicht anstupsen. Irgendwann wirds aufwachen und entweder was tun oder nichts tun.


----------



## DuG (21. März 2012)

ich denk auch das es noch ander lebewessen gibt da ich sowieso alf fan bin


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. März 2012)

@ Do Berek

Wie kommst du auf sowas, wir kennen ja nicht einmal unseren eigenen Planeten zu 100%. Selbst unser Sonnensystem ist bis jetzt nicht wirklich erforscht, da muß es schon etwas mehr sein als nur durch eine teleskop Bilder zu machen. Kleiner Tipp noch, es geht am Rande unserers Sonnensystems auch nocht weiter

Das fängt ja schon bei den Weltmeeren an, da Wissen wir fast nichts drüber. Daher kann man auch nicht sagen ob und wo es außerirdisches Leben gibt.

mfg


Edit: wer Lust und Zeit hat, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Außerirdisches_Leben


----------



## PC GAMER (21. März 2012)

Wir sind allein.

Warum sollen die so aussehen wie wir ? Hier auf der Erde ist was anderes passiert als wo anders.

Ich habe auch mal überlegt ob wir auf der Erde was kleines sind vllt. Sind wir Bakterien oder so.

Aber trotzdem glaub ich nicht das es "anderes Leben" gibt.


----------



## AMD x6 (21. März 2012)

Also auf die Frage ob wir allein sind,so hart es auch ist Ja Definitiv.Ich bin wirklich ein Raumschiff Enterpreis und Starwars Fan,aber wenn man den ganzen Wissenschaftlichen Gegebenheiten anschauen wie Erdanziehung,Druck,Sauerstoff,Richtige Entfernung zur Sonne,Erdumdrehung,usw..Ich glaube nicht,daß es in irgend einer Sonnensystem,ein Stern gibt,das diese ganzen Eigenschaften aufweisen kann und das ist nur aus Wissenschaftlichen Seite gesehen.Auf die Religiöse Sicht will ich nicht angehen


----------



## Do Berek (21. März 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf sowas, wir kennen ja nicht einmal unseren eigenen Planeten zu 100%. Selbst unser Sonnensystem ist bis jetzt nicht wirklich erforscht, da muß es schon etwas mehr sein als nur durch eine teleskop Bilder zu machen. Kleiner Tipp noch, es geht am Rande unserers Sonnensystems auch nocht weiter
> Das fängt ja schon bei den Weltmeeren an, da Wissen wir fast nichts drüber. Daher kann man auch nicht sagen ob und wo es außerirdisches Leben gibt.
> Edit: wer Lust und Zeit hat, Außerirdisches Leben


 Wir haben da draußen jede Menge fliegender Teleskope die nicht ein paar,sondern tausende Bilder pro Jahr machen und das weiter weg als nur vom Mars,mittlerweile gibt es sogar eine "Allkarte",auf dem nahezu jeder Planet drauf ist den wir kennen.Und dass wir übers Meer weniger wissen als übers All ist zwar schade,aber auch erklärbar:Im All können wir z.B. spazieren gehen,in 5000 m wird das schwieriger und dort gibt es keine Sterne oder Sonne die alles ausleuchten,sondern nur Scheinwerfer die grade mal ein paar Meter reichen.Und damit den gesamten Meeresboden ausleuchten würde zuviel kosten,was keiner finanzieren will.


----------



## Ifosil (21. März 2012)

Es muss anderes Leben geben, denn die Bausteine dafür gibts in Massen im gesammten All. Man könnte fast glauben, das Universum will leben entstehen lassen.


----------



## Forfex (21. März 2012)

DoBerek

Ich glaub Du hast nicht die geringste Vorstellung von welchen Entfernungen wir hier reden.
Zitat:
,,Wir haben schon fast bis zum Urknall gesehen aber nicht ansatzweise  Anzeichen intelligenten Lebens,keine Raumschiffe,Funksprüche,ja nicht  einmal Lichter auf fremden Paneten die auf irgend derartiges schließen  lassen würden."

Also erstmal, das ,,Bild" was Wir hier vom Urknall sehen, ist der Zustand von vor ca.13,7Milliarden Jahren. Das bedeutet, wenn 10 Milliarden Jahre später es ,,dort" Zivilisation gäben tät, die Wir sehen könnten , würde Wir sie jetzt eben nicht sehen, weil dazu erst nochmal 10 Millarden Jahre auf der Erde vergehen müssten bis das Licht (Abbild) hier auf der Erde eintrifft.
Anderes Beispiel, stell dir vor es gibt eine Zivilisation in einem Sonnensystem das in einer Galaxie lebt die ,,nur" 100 Millionen Lichtjahre entfernt ist und so hoch entwickelt ist wie Wir. Und sie stellen Ihre Teleskope grad jetzt zufälligerweise genau in Richtung Erde, was sehen sie ??? Die Erde in dem Zustand von vor 100 Millionen Jahren. Sie sehen also nix von wegen ,,oh da gibt es eine intelligente Zivisilation.
Und glaub doch nicht das unsere heutigen Teleskope so kleine Gebilde wie Raumschiffe sehen können, nicht mal in unserem am nächstliegenden Sternsystem. Und das ist nichtmal 4,3 Lichtjahre entfernt.
,,Lichter auf fremden Planeten".......


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (21. März 2012)

Klar gibt es ausserirdischess Leben, ich glaube fest an die Existenz der Kilrathi! Ihre Spaeher sind doch in fast jedem Haushalt, getarnt als gemeine Hauskatze!


----------



## Do Berek (21. März 2012)

@Forfex. Ah ja,und diese Bilder sind auch Millionen von Jahren alt ,nich?
UFO-Flotte oder Bildfehler? Die Anomalien der NASA-Sonden SOHO, SDO und STEREO | Astrodicticum Simplex | ScienceBlogs.de - Wissenschaft, Kultur, Politik


----------



## plex (21. März 2012)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das es noch andere gibt! 
Finde es nicht mal unwahrscheinlich das die uns auch mal besuchen kommen( alles friedlich versteht sich)


----------



## onslaught (21. März 2012)

Die Bausteine des Lebens sind doch überall im Universum verteilt, selbst Kometen enthalten einzelne Teile davon. Warum sollte es nur hier auf der Erde zu so einem zufälligen Ereignis kommen daß Leben entsteht ?
Ich vergleich das mit banalen Vorgängen hier bei uns. Ein Vogel frisst eine Kirsche, irgendwann muss er kacken, wenn das auf fruchtbarem Boden passiert, wächst aus dem nicht verdauten Kern -> ein Baum.


----------



## bjoern1982 (21. März 2012)

Das es noch "andere" gibt, ist glaube ich schon fast jedem klar. Die Frage ist nur wie weit von uns entfernt. Gestern lief im Fernsehen eine Sendung mit tollen Kommentaren von Astronauten und Astrophysikern (ich weiß nicht welcher Sender). Es liegt wohl an der Entfernung, das wir noch nichts von anderen mitbekommen haben. 

Nur denke ich auch, dass der technologische Stand in etwa gleich mit unserem ist. Ich glaube nicht das es in der Galaxie noch anderes Lebewesen gibt, dass "viel" weiter als ist, wie wir. Also nicht so wie es in so vielen Science-Fiction Filmen dargestellt wird.

Mal sehen, vielleicht erleben wir ja in den nächsten Jahrzehnten noch was


----------



## onslaught (21. März 2012)

> Mal sehen, vielleicht erleben wir ja in den nächsten Jahrzehnten noch was



Bestimmt, die Beam-Technologie funktioniert ja, 1 Molekül wurde erfolgreich gebeamt, ein paar Meter. Energieverbrauch = Tagesration einer Großstadt


----------



## Forfex (21. März 2012)

DoBerek

Sorry, aber ich glaub Du hast es immernoch nicht verstanden.
In Deinem Link geht es um die Sonne. Die Sonne ist im Schnitt ca. 150 Millionen km von der Erde entfernt. Da das Licht einen Geschwindigkeit von ca. 300000kmh/s schnell ist, brauch es ca. 8 Minuten bis dahin. Wenn Du also mit einem Teleskop zur Sonne schaust oder einfach auch nur mit deinen Augen, dann siehst Du den ,,Sonnenzustand" von vor 8 Minuten.
Und wenn Du also zu unserem nächsten Nachbarsonnensystem schaust,was ca. 4,4 Lichtjahre entfernt ist, ist das der Zustand von vor 4,4 Jahren usw. usw.
Wenn also irgendein Observatorium z.B.von einer Supernova  berichtet die sie entdeckt haben, dann ist dieses Ereignis,je nach Entfernung zu diesem Gebilde, schon längst vorbei. Ist das jetzt verständlich genug ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. März 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Bestimmt, die Beam-Technologie funktioniert ja, 1 Molekül wurde erfolgreich gebeamt, ein paar Meter. Energieverbrauch = Tagesration einer Großstadt


 
Vom Rechen- und Speicheraufwand mal abgesehen, wenn wir Menschen Beamen wollen...
Ich hab mal sowas gehört: Selbst wenn man einen Supercomputer mit der Größe der Erde hat (und das prognostizierte Maximum der Silizium-Technik erreicht ist), reicht die Rechenleistung nicht aus, einen Menschen zu beamen!


----------



## Lee (21. März 2012)

Absolut unmöglich, dass wir die einzigen sind. Das Universum ist groß. Richtig, richtig verdammt groß. Selbst in unserer Galaxie allein wird es mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit öfter Leben geben oder gegeben haben. Dafür haben wir genug Sterne, die dafür in Frage kämen.  Und dann kommt noch die gigantische Menge anderer Galaxien hinzu, viele weitaus größer als die unsere. 

Zugegeben, einen Planeten zu finden, der Leben wie wir es kennen und für möglich halten (das heißt nicht, dass es nicht auch noch andere Formen des Lebens geben kann, die wir uns im Moment nicht vorstellen können) ermöglicht, ist nicht ganz einfach. Schließlich muss zum einen der Stern die richtigen Vorraussetzungen mit sich bringen, also er darf nicht zu groß sein, weil er sonst eine viel zu geringe Lebensdauer hätte (Es hat über 4 Milliarden Jahre gedauert bis auf der Erde das erste Leben entstand, das ist nur etwas weniger als die Hälfte der Lebensdauer unserer Sonne). Dummerweise sind die meisten Sterne eher größer als unsere Sonne und damit weitaus kurzlebiger. Außerdem würden sie es eventuell ohnehin nicht schaffen sich aus ihrem Entstehungsgebiet soweit zu entfernen, dass sich Planeten ausbilden können und diese auch überleben. Ein weiteres Problem sind Mehrfachsternsysteme, welche ebenfalls in der Überzahl sind. Wenngleich diese es sicherlich nicht unmöglich machen, dass es sogar bewohnbare Planeten um sie herum gibt, so erschweren sie es doch ziemlich.

Letztendlich bleiben aber noch viele viele andere Sterne, die geeignet sind übrig. Und damit viele Möglichkeiten, dass es einen Planeten gibt, der in der habitablen Zone liegt. 

Aber, wir werden als Menschheit nach aktuellem Stand der Technik kaum etwas davon mitbekommen können. Wenn die höchst erreichbare Geschwindigkeit die Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist, welche mit Masshaltigen Objekten ohnehin nicht erreichbar ist, dann wird eine Reise oder bloß reine Kontaktaufnahme zu einem Exoplaneten nahezu unmöglich. Allein das finden von Planeten ganz allgemein ist schon unglaublich kompliziert und ungenau. Durch winzig kleine Helligkeitsschwankungen von Sternen erfährt man halt immer nur recht wenig. Und alle gefundenen Exoplaneten sind soweit ich weiß in unserer Nähe (was immernoch verdammt weit weg ist...) Wer glaubt, dass man mit einem Teleskop Planeten in anderen Sternensystemen sehen kann soll mal aus seinem Traum aufwachen. Es ist schon fast unmöglich kleinere Objekte in unserem Sonnensystem zu sehen, selbst mit den größten Teleskopen. Exoplaneten sind viel zu klein und viel zu dunkel verglichen mit ihrem Stern. Ein direktes beobachten dieser ist unmöglich.


----------



## Do Berek (21. März 2012)

Forfex schrieb:


> DoBerek
> 
> Sorry, aber ich glaub Du hast es immernoch nicht verstanden.
> In Deinem Link geht es um die Sonne. Die Sonne ist im Schnitt ca. 150 Millionen km von der Erde entfernt. Da das Licht einen Geschwindigkeit von ca. 300000kmh/s schnell ist, brauch es ca. 8 Minuten bis dahin. Wenn Du also mit einem Teleskop zur Sonne schaust oder einfach auch nur mit deinen Augen, dann siehst Du den ,,Sonnenzustand" von vor 8 Minuten.
> ...


 
Und du hast scheinbar nicht verstanden das diese Bilder NICHT von der Erde aus aufgenommen wurden,sondern direkt aus dem All! Diese Sonden sind zwar nicht direkt neben der Sonne aber verdammt nah dran,und einige sogar ausserhalb des Sonnensystems,die in regelmäßigen Abständen zur Erde funken,Stichwort Hubble.War das jetzt verständlich genug?


----------



## Forfex (21. März 2012)

DoBerek

Ich hab Dir versucht zu erklären, das Deine These, das man bisher noch keine Lichter auf Planeten oder Raumschiffe gesehen habe, völlig irrelevant ist, eben auf Grund der grossen Entfernungen. Ist doch völlig egal von wo Bilder der Sonne gemacht werden. Es geht darum , das Du ,,live" eben nicht einfach mal in den Himmel schaun kannst, ob von der Erde oder von einem Teleskop in  unmittelbarer Nähe der Erde und darauf Rückschlüsse ziehen  kannst,  ob es ausserirdisches intelligentes Leben gibt oder nicht.
Nochmal, unser Nachbar Sonnensystem ist 4,3 Lichtjahre entfernt. Vorrausgesetzt unsere heutigen Teleskope wären in der Lage ein so kleines Objekt wie ein Raumschiff auf diese Entfernung zu sehen und grad jetzt fliegt da ein Raumschiff rum, dann vergingen 4,3 Jahre bis dieses Bild auf die Linse eines Teleskop hier bei Uns trifft.  Und hier geht es um ein relativ nahes Objekt. Der Weltraum hat aber Systeme die Milliarden Lichtjahre entfernt von Uns sind.  Verstehst Du jetzt die Problematik ?
Wenn z.B. eine Zivilisation die 10 Millionen Lichtjahre von Uns entfernt ist auf die Erde schaut, brauch das Licht 10 Millionen Jahre um auf Ihre ,,teleskope" zu treffen. Da gibt es die Menschheit in Wirklichkeit schon garnicht mehr.
Oder wenn z.B. grad jetzt sich eine intelligente Spezies auf Ihren Planet dazu aufschwinkt den Weltraum zu erkunden, so wie wir jetzt und dieser Planet 1 Million Lichtjahre von Uns entfernt ist, würde Wir das erst in einer Million Jahren erfahren.


----------



## Seeefe (21. März 2012)

Naja ich will nur jedem raten an einer Sternenklaren Nacht, ein kleines bisschenn in den Sternenhillem zu blicken  Und wer dann noch sagt, wir sind alleine, naja den kann ich nicht verstehen. 
Wenn ich manchmal hochblicke, denke ich einmal wie wunderschön das Universum nicht ist und wie groß, wie verdammt groß  Und es schüttelt mich immer wieder wenn ich nur daran denke, was da draußen sein kann oder was wäre wenn ich da hoch fliegen würde :o Das geht schon langsam aus meiner Vorstellungskraft hinaus  

Und zu den "Weltraumkarten" mit den Planeten, darüber kann ich nur Lachen  Wir können die Planeten die außerhalb unseres Universum liegen vllt. sehen, aber nicht drauß schließen ob es leben gibt oder nicht und ob unser Universum wirklich so aufgebaut ist, naja vor 100 Jahren dachte man auch noch, das es auf dem Mond, Mondmenschen gibt  Von daher würd ich die richtigkeit dieser "Karten" eher bezweifeln


----------



## onslaught (21. März 2012)

Do Berek schrieb:


> einige sogar ausserhalb des Sonnensystems,die in regelmäßigen Abständen zur Erde funken,Stichwort Hubble.War das jetzt verständlich genug?



Hubble ist im Erdorbit, 557 km hoch, zur Zeit.

Die anderen 5 sind keine Teleskope, und so richtig weit... na ja




> Wir können die Planeten die außerhalb unseres Universum liegen vllt. sehen


Also soooooooooooo weit kann niemand sehen 

Die Sternkarten sind aus unserer Sicht schon genau, und haben nichts mit der Möglichkeit Leben auf anderen Planeten zu entdecken zu tun.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2012)

Ich sage mal keine Ahnung, möglich wäre alles. Irgendwo her müßen die Zeichen von den Azteken ja her sein nur mal als Beispiel. Gewissheit hätte man erst wenn unsere glorreichen Wissenschaftler das Gegenteil beweisen oder doch die Existenz untermauern. Bei unserer Technik den Weltraum zu erforschen kann das aber wohl sehr lange dauern, der Weltraum ist ja nun nicht gerade klein. Dazu schwarze Löcher wo keiner eine Vorstellung davon hat was dahinter ist, wie ein Paralleluniversum oder was auch immer. Wenn die Amis mal Ärea 51 für die Öffentlichkeit öffnen würden damit sich jeder Wissenschaftler ein Bild von den Funden machen könnten, wäre man vielleicht jetzt schon etwas scklauer.


----------



## Seeefe (21. März 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Die Sternkarten sind aus unserer Sicht schon genau


 
Ich will auch garnicht sagen das sie falsch sind, nur kann man auch nicht unbedingt sagen, das sie richtig sind  Man sagt an dem und dem Punkt siehts so aus, jaha nur solange da keiner wahr ist das ja so ne Sache  Ne Karte kannst ja eig, auch nur machen, wenn du auch an der Stelle warst


----------



## onslaught (21. März 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn die Amis mal Ärea 51 für die Öffentlichkeit öffnen würden damit sich jeder Wissenschaftler ein Bild von den Funden machen könnten, wäre man vielleicht jetzt schon etwas scklauer.



Hi Doc, du glaubst doch nicht im ernst dieser Story ? Die haben doch nur gepfuscht bei einem ihrer Waffen- oder sonstwas Tests.


----------



## onslaught (21. März 2012)

Die durch die Rotlichtverschiebung und Winkelabstand gemessenen Entfernungen und Abstände der Sterne in unserer Milchstrasse sind schon genau. Aber wie gesagt aus unsrer Sicht. Ein Stern in 150 Lj. Entfernung den wir sehen, kann schon 100 Jahre nicht mehr existieren, das erfahren wir wenn wir in 50 Jahren seine Supernova sehen.


ups Doppelpost, sorry, ist grad so interessant. könnte bitte ein Mod ...


----------



## AMD x6 (21. März 2012)

Wenn ich die ganzen Rezessionen lese Glauben die Mehrheit,daß da draußen Leben geben soll.Ich hatte versucht zu Erklären das für das Entstehung des Lebens unglaublich viele Faktoren gefordert werden.Allein die Geburt eines Menschen ist ein Wunder.Durch zufällige Gegebenheiten entsteht kein Leben.Es gibt keine Zufälle.Aber Träumt weiter,vielleicht dochSelbst wenn es welche gebe,was würde das uns nutzen.Währen wir dadurch viel Intelligenter,Weiser,Friedlicher.Was hätte es für ein nutzen für uns.


----------



## Manicmanuel (21. März 2012)

Ich denke wir sind nicht die einzigen Lebewesen in diesem Universum. Wohl aber, dass sich ausserirdisches Leben auf Kleinstlebewesen beschränkt.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2012)

Was ich noch erstaunlich finde ist die Tatsache wenn Leben auftritt(wir kennen nur unseren Planeten als Beispiel), es sehr umfangreich ist. Die Artenvielfalt ist einfach riesig. Wer sagt denn das woanders, wenn der Planet die selben oder ähnliche Bedingungen erfüllt, nur wenige oder primitive Lebensformen hervorbringt? Schwer vorstellbar.

Bei der Fülle der Sterne muß es einfach noch weitere Planeten geben die diese Vorraussetzungen erfüllen.


----------



## Seeefe (21. März 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es welche gebe,was würde das uns nutzen.Währen wir dadurch viel Intelligenter,Weiser,Friedlicher.Was hätte es für ein nutzen für uns.


 
Ein Auto mit 200km/h zu fahren statt mit 100km/h macht uns auch nicht Intelligenter, Weiser oder Friedlicher  

Ein nutzen könnte z.B. der Wissensaustausch zwischen denen und uns sein, könnte man mit ihnen kommunizieren. Vllt. wissen sie ja in Bereichen mehr als wir, vllt. in manchen auch weniger, oder vllt. auch nirgendwo mehr oder in allem mehr, wer weiß  Aber Leben wie es auf der Erde vorzufinden ist, zu finden wäre mE die größte Entdeckung die wir machen können auch wenn sie evtl. keinen so großen nutzen hat wie ein Mittel gegen Krebs usw.


----------



## onslaught (21. März 2012)

Jaja der Mensch mit seinem Ego, vielleicht könnten ja wir IHNEN von Nutzen sein


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. März 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Jaja der Mensch mit seinem Ego, vielleicht könnten ja wir IHNEN von Nutzen sein


 
Jupp, Sklaven und billige Arbeitskräfte braucht jede Kultur!
(Ich wollt ja jetzt nicht "Nutztiere" sagen)


----------



## onslaught (21. März 2012)

OOder Nahrungsmittelergänzung  siehe Wraith

Wenn SIE uns finden und tatsächlich herkommen, kann das nicht ausgeschlossen werden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Hi Doc, du glaubst doch nicht im ernst dieser Story ? Die haben doch nur gepfuscht bei einem ihrer Waffen- oder sonstwas Tests.



Ich hab ehh Probleme mit dem Glauben, mir ging es nur darum das man dort mal Klarheit bekäme was über was dort getrieben wurde. Eine einzige Suppenschüssel seit Menschengedenken und ausgerechnet in Roswell läßt eh viel Spielraum für Spekulationen. Vielleicht wenn 50000 Jahren wirklich überall das Eis geschmolzen ist könnte man den Erdball erneut absuchen


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Nein, wie sind mit allerhöchster Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht alleine im Universum.

Wenn so wie ich das sehe, die Materie selbst so geschaffen ist, dass Leben entstehen _muss_ (wenn alles eine Folge eines vorangegangenen Schrittes ist in der Evolution kommt man bis zur Entstehung des Alls - wie auch immer es vonstatten ging - und die grundlegenden Gesetze sind so gestrickt dass Leben entstehen muss wenn man nur lange genug wartet), dann ist es bei der Größe des Universums nahezu sicher, dass es viele viele andere lebensformen im All gibt die teilweise deutlich nach und vor uns in ihrer Evolution liegen.

Wenn man dann noch einen Schritt weitergeht und unsere Realität vielleicht nur eine von vielen ist - oder unser Universum nur eines von vielen ist und so weiter... ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## GioInter (21. März 2012)

Es ist nicht unwahrscheinlich das es Leben gibt. Was verstehen wir denn überhaupt unter ,,Leben,, ? Die Argumente wie z.B " es ist schwer Planeten zu finden die genau diese Kriterien erfüllen für das Leben,, sind mMn schwachsinnig . Es kann aber auch gut möglich sein das es Leben gibt das sich bei -150° c Wohlfühlt und schon  bei -50° c aussterben, weil es den zu heiß ist. Deshalb finde ich muss es nicht genau der gleiche Planet wie die Erde sein.
Wir Menschen setzen für das Leben Wasser und Sauerstoff voraus. Aber es kann gut möglich sein das es eine Spezies gibt die ohne Wasser überleben kann und vielleicht einen anderes Gas zum überleben braucht.


----------



## AMD x6 (21. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ein Auto mit 200km/h zu fahren statt mit 100km/h macht uns auch nicht Intelligenter, Weiser oder Friedlicher
> 
> Ein nutzen könnte z.B. der Wissensaustausch zwischen denen und uns sein, könnte man mit ihnen kommunizieren. Vllt. wissen sie ja in Bereichen mehr als wir, vllt. in manchen auch weniger, oder vllt. auch nirgendwo mehr oder in allem mehr, wer weiß  Aber Leben wie es auf der Erde vorzufinden ist, zu finden wäre mE die größte Entdeckung die wir machen können auch wenn sie evtl. keinen so großen nutzen hat wie ein Mittel gegen Krebs usw.


 
Und was ist wenn sie uns versklaven und uns für Experimente verwenden,Toll


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

GioInter schrieb:


> Wir Menschen setzen für das Leben Wasser und Sauerstoff voraus. Aber es kann gut möglich sein das es eine Spezies gibt die ohne Wasser überleben kann und vielleicht einen anderes Gas zum überleben braucht.


 
Dafür musste nicht ins All reisen, solche Lebewesen gibts auf der Erde auch - es gibt zig Millionen von anaeroben Bakterien die Sauerstoff sofort abtötet. Ob wir auch eine Lebensform haben die ohne Wasser auskommt weiß ich nicht aber zumindest gibts viele Mikroorganismen die - sollte das Wasser mal für 2000 Jahre alle sein - kein problem damit haben mal ne zeitlang ohne zu überleben (in Starre).



AMD x6 schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn sie uns versklaven und uns für Experimente verwenden,Toll


 
Wenn die Zivilisation uns so weit überlegen wäre würden wir das nicht mal bemerken wenns so wäre (vielleicht ists ja schon so? ).
Oder meinst du wenn du dirn Ameisenhaufen im Terrarium hältst weils schön aussieht wüssten die Ameisen da drin dass sie versklavt sind?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn sie uns versklaven und uns für Experimente verwenden,Toll



Kann auch umgekehrt so kommen, wie es auch möglich wäre das wir Die bei einem Filmabend zu einem Appetithäppchen degradieren. Vielleicht ist Schlupp vom grünen Stern schon da, nur man bemerkt es nicht da die Lebensform von der Vorstellung abweicht.


----------



## Aerna (21. März 2012)

Warum ?
*"Diese Umfrage wird am 14.12.2014 um 16:30 geschlossen"*

ich frage mich warum schon dann? 

Oder hat sich da Besuch angekündigt und der Themenstarter weiß mehr als wir ! Und die Umfrage sich dann eh erledigt hat? 

Da will ich ne ehrliche Antwort ( Kann auch PN(ich sag auch nix weiter ) )


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2012)

Ich hatte 999 Tage eingegeben weil ich dachte es geht nicht mehr.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist Schlupp vom grünen Stern schon da, nur man bemerkt es nicht da die Lebensform von der Vorstellung abweicht.


 
Wenn wir da wieder etwas weiter ausholen und unter Umständen unsere 3 Dimensionen nur 3 von vielen anderen sind (die wir als 3-dimenaionale Wesen nicht wahrnehmen können - wohl aber damit rechnen ) dann könnte Herr Schlupp sogar vor uns (oder in uns) stehen und niemand könnte es bemerken


----------



## AMD x6 (21. März 2012)

Ich meine wir kennen nicht mal unsere eigene Kultur.Wir sehen alles nach unseren Europäischen Weltanschauung und alles andere kommt uns fremd und ängstigend vor.Mann stelle sich nur ein Alienkultur vor.Entweder machen wir uns in die Hosen oder wir rotten sie aus und beweisen das wir Herren des Kosmos sind.


----------



## Do Berek (21. März 2012)

Gott veröffentlicht Karte des Universums | Astrodicticum Simplex | ScienceBlogs.de - Wissenschaft, Kultur, Politik
http://www.scienceblogs.de/astrodicticum-simplex/2011/10/19/fermikarte.php


----------



## Aerna (21. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hatte 999 Tage eingegeben weil ich dachte es geht nicht mehr.


 jaja... 
 Edit: p.s . ich hab "KEINE AHNUNG" angeklickt...


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2012)

Ne stimmt wirklich. Oft war es so wenn ich höhere Zahlen eingegeben hatte das es net ging.

Aber vielleicht kann ein Mod die ja verlängern oder so.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hatte 999 Tage eingegeben weil ich dachte es geht nicht mehr.


 Na immerhin können wir dann mal den Okkultismus ausschließen - sonst hätteste wohl 666 Tage gewählt


----------



## kühlprofi (21. März 2012)

Die Frage ist doch ob es überhaupt nur 1 Universum gibt 
Ich glaube nicht. und ja ich nehme mal an wir sind nicht allein, eher glaube ich daran, dass in Paralleluniversen meiner-Eins x Mal exisitert ^^

Wer weiss, vielleicht bekommen wir mal Besuch von unserem eigenen Volk (aus der Zukunft/Paralleluniversum)


----------



## Aerna (21. März 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Na immerhin können wir dann mal den Okkultismus ausschließen - sonst hätteste wohl 666 Tage gewählt


Ich halte das für keinen Zufall : Square Dance am 14.12.2014 in Hettstadt | Frankentipps.de 
der Sonnenuntergang am 14.12.2014 ist um 15.52 , also kurz vorher....
* 
*


----------



## onslaught (21. März 2012)

Ich glaube nicht daß unser Universum ein zweites oder mehrere male existiert, andererseits ist die Menscheit so doof daß sie Doppelgänger haben muß, einer allein kann nicht so doof sein


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht daß unser Universum ein zweites oder mehrere male existiert, andererseits ist die Menscheit so doof daß sie Doppelgänger haben muß, einer allein kann nicht so doof sein


 
Das ist ja ne Theorie... der kann man kaum widersprechen


----------



## Icejester (21. März 2012)

Aerna schrieb:


> Ich halte das für keinen Zufall : Square Dance am 14.12.2014 in Hettstadt | Frankentipps.de


 
Da plant aber jemand lange im Voraus.  Respekt!


----------



## Forfex (21. März 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Allein die Geburt eines Menschen ist ein Wunder.Durch zufällige Gegebenheiten entsteht kein Leben.Es gibt keine Zufälle.



Die Geburt eines Menschen ist nicht mehr oder weniger ein ,,Wunder" als die Geburt einer Kaulquappe. Nur wir Menschen erheben es als etwas Einzigartiges.
Und was den Zufall betrifft, Wiki sagt dazu, Auszug:

 Wenn von "Zufall" gesprochen wird, kann konkret gemeint sein:


Ein Ereignis geschieht objektiv ohne Ursache
Ein Ereignis geschieht, ohne dass eine Ursache erkennbar wäre
Ein Ereignis geschieht, bei dem man zwar die Einflussfaktoren kennt,  sie aber nicht messen oder steuern kann, so dass das Ergebnis nicht  vorhersehbar ist
Zwei Ereignisse stehen in keinem (bekannten) kausalen Zusammenhang
Kannst Dir gern 1 Punkt aussuchen, warum Leben entsteht. Ansonsten erklär mir bitte warum genau und welche Kräfte zusammenspielen müssen, damit Leben entsteht und warum Dies genau hier nur auf unserem Planeten geschah.
Meiner Ansicht nach, ist das Leben im Univerum eher die Regel als die Ausnahme oder gar ein Einzellfall. Allein die schiere Grösse des Universums und unsere beschränkten technischen Möglichkeiten haben  bisher verhindert das wir auf anderes Leben gestossen sind.
Hier mal ein eindrucksvolles Video, zwar von 1977, aber dort wird eindrucksvoll erklärt wie die Grössenverhältnisse im Universum sind. Wenn Du das siehst, und danach immernoch glaubst, das Wir hier die einzigsten intelligenten Lebewesen im All sind, dann geb ichs auf.


Hoch 10 (engl. Powers of 10) - DEUTSCH - YouTube


----------



## Do Berek (21. März 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn wir da wieder etwas weiter ausholen und unter Umständen unsere 3 Dimensionen nur 3 von vielen anderen sind (die wir als 3-dimenaionale Wesen nicht wahrnehmen können - wohl aber damit rechnen ) dann könnte Herr Schlupp sogar vor uns (oder in uns) stehen und niemand könnte es bemerken


 
Die Theorie eines 12 dimensionalen Hyperraumes kurz angerissen:
Evolution und Schöpfung: Die Urwort - Theorie


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Man kann beides kombinieren 

"Es gibt keine Zufälle". Ok. nehemen wir an dem ist so - dann sind alle Größen, Naturkonstanten, der Aufbau und Ablauf des Universums bereits am Zeitpunkt seiner Entstehung festgelegt worden - und das offensichtlich so, dass Leben entsteht. Wenn es keine Zufälle gibt, dann _muss_ es entstehen da die Grundlagen dafür gelegt wurden. Denn wenn nur eine uns bekannte Größe - etwa die gravitationskonstante - nur minimalst von ihrem jetzigen Wert abweichen würde wäre höchstwahrscheinlich kein Leben möglich gewesen.

Erklärungen gibt es dafür genau drei:
1.) Eine höhere macht hat die Größen so festgelegt dass es so passt wie es jetzt ist.
2.) Es gibt eine sehr sehr große Zahl von Paralleluniversen wo - diesmal zufällig - in einem oder mehreren davon die Größen grade so entstandenn dass Leben möglich ist oder
3.) Das ganze rührt von einem Zusammenhang her, den der Menschliche verstand nicht in der Lage ist zu erfassen.



Do Berek schrieb:


> Die Theorie eines 12 dimensionalen Hyperraumes kurz angerissen:
> Evolution  und Schöpfung: Die Urwort - Theorie


 
Is ja interessant, da hatte noch einer so ne Theorie... danke für den Link, ich hatte die Nummer mit den Dimensionen nur mal kurz inner Mathe Vorlesung gehört (deswegen das "und berechnen" in meinem Post ), dasses da wirklich ne ausgewachsene theorie gibt wusste ich nicht^^


----------



## kühlprofi (21. März 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht daß unser Universum ein zweites oder mehrere male existiert, andererseits ist die Menscheit so doof daß sie Doppelgänger haben muß, einer allein kann nicht so doof sein


 
Dann meinst du also, dass die Dummheit der Menschheit darüber entscheidet ob es Multiversen nun gibt oder nicht? 
Stephen Hawkings hat da für mich glaubhaftere Erklärungen, dass es Multiversen eben geben kann! 
Und so dumm wie wir sind (wie du schreibst) werden wir das wohl auch nie beweisen / herausfinden.

Kürzlich habe ich in einer Zeitschrift genau darüber gelesen, dass in einem gewissen Abstand immer ein selbes Universum existieren müsse (klar mit anderen Eigenschaften) - und nein es war nicht die Bildzeitung. 

Oder wieso soll es deiner Meinung nach nur ein Universum geben? Mal so als Gegenfrage? Wieso soll es aus dem "Nichts" nur einen "Urknall" gegeben haben und nicht an x beliebigen Orten das selbe Ereignis stattgefunden haben?

Wir Normalo-Menschen denken eh alle nichtmal über den Tellerrand raus also glaubt auch kaum einer dass es sogar mehrere Universen geben könnte - obwohl sich eh praktisch niemand den Umfang unseres Universum vorstellen kann 

Es gib Theorien dafür, weil sich 7% oder so Galaxien des Universums mehr links herum drehen - was theoretisch ausgeglichen sein müsste - so Ähnlich jedenfalls  was dafür sprechen würde, dass es eben durch ein anderes oder andere Universen wieder ausgeglichen wird.

Das Universum hatte auch seine Zeit gebraucht bis es enstanden ist. Zu beginn war es so heiss, dass nichtmal das Licht sich ausbreiten konnte^^.. auch mal gelesen


----------



## onslaught (21. März 2012)

> Oder wieso soll es deiner Meinung nach nur ein Universum geben? Mal so  als Gegenfrage? Wieso soll es aus dem "Nichts" nur einen "Urknall"  gegeben haben und nicht an x beliebigen Orten das selbe Ereignis  stattgefunden haben?


Das meinte ich damit nicht. Ich meine kein parallel also ein identisches mit unserem Universum. Ich bin schon der Meinung daß es mehrere solcher Blasen geben kann, mit Materie und Antimaterie.



> Dann meinst du also, dass die Dummheit der Menschheit darüber entscheidet ob es Multiversen nun gibt oder nicht?


Ich meine du hast den Witz nicht verstehen wollen


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Wir Normalo-Menschen denken eh alle nichtmal über den Tellerrand raus also glaubt auch kaum einer dass es sogar mehrere Universen geben könnte - obwohl sich eh praktisch niemand den Umfang unseres Universum vorstellen kann


 
Vielleicht auch gerade deshalb. Wenn jeder sich die größe des Alls vorstellen könnte würde man eher darüber nachdenken ob es das einzige ist.
Aber wie Douglas Adams schon im Anhalter schreibt wird jeder (außer Zaphod) ja sofort tot umfallen der sich der Größe des Weltraumes und der Winzigkeit seiner eigenen Existenz bewusst wird (da gabzs doch nen extra Apparat für in dem Buch )...


----------



## kühlprofi (21. März 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Das meinte ich damit nicht. Ich meine kein parallel also ein identisches mit unserem Universum.



Ja kann sein oder nicht. Identisch wohl sowieso kaum, aber vielleicht gibt es doch Parallele Universen nur ist es schwierig sich so was vorzustellen ^^


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. März 2012)

Ich glaube auch nicht dass wir alleine sind. Aber von einem "Intelligenten" Wesen ausgesehen, wären wir wohl eher uninteressant. Wir brauchen viel zu viel Ressourcen, sind eigentlich ziemlich "Primitiv". Von aussen sieht unser Planet eher wie ein vom Virus "Mensch" befallener Planet von dem man sich besser fernhält


----------



## Seeefe (21. März 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht dass wir alleine sind. Aber von einem "Intelligenten" Wesen ausgesehen, wären wir wohl eher uninteressant. Wir brauchen viel zu viel Ressourcen, sind eigentlich ziemlich "Primitiv". Von aussen sieht unser Planet eher wie ein vom Virus "Mensch" befallener Planet von dem man sich besser fernhält


 
Nicht zu vergessen das wir uns gegenseitig bekriegen  


Naja mir vorzustellen wie groß das All sein soll,.....also das überschreitet dann doch schon etwas meine Vorstellungskraft


----------



## kühlprofi (21. März 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht dass wir alleine sind. Aber von einem "Intelligenten" Wesen ausgesehen, wären wir wohl eher uninteressant. Wir brauchen viel zu viel Ressourcen, sind eigentlich ziemlich "Primitiv". Von aussen sieht unser Planet eher wie ein vom Virus "Mensch" befallener Planet von dem man sich besser fernhält


 
Hehe ja genau, sowie man es hier sieht. Sind ja echte Bilder ^^

Seeing Earth 'in' space, not 'from' space. [VIDEO]

Und was lustiges 
http://www.wimp.com/nasasatellite/


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht dass wir alleine sind. Aber von einem "Intelligenten" Wesen ausgesehen, wären wir wohl eher uninteressant. Wir brauchen viel zu viel Ressourcen, sind eigentlich ziemlich "Primitiv". Von aussen sieht unser Planet eher wie ein vom Virus "Mensch" befallener Planet von dem man sich besser fernhält


 
Da sagste was.... und das wird auch eher schlimmer als besser. Wie in dem Kommentar unter dem Hoch10 Video steht: "vor zweieinhalbtausend Jahren hatten die Griechen schon eine  Gesellschaft entwickelt, in der die gesellschaftlich höchst  angesehensten Berufe Philosoph und Naturforscher waren - heute sind es  Popstar, Fußballer und Model - Wenn unsere Ikonen schon mehr Titten als Hirn haben muss es uns nicht wundern"


----------



## kühlprofi (21. März 2012)

Lol,

OT:

Also ich glaube die Maya waren uns zu ihren Zeiten schon weit voraus. 
Jetzt nicht, dass ich behaupte dass 2012 Schluss ist. Aber was die ohne unserer heutigen Technik in Erfahrung bringen konnten ist schon erstaunlich. Wenn das Zeugs nicht gefälscht ist. Auch wie z.B. Pyramiden gebaut wurden ist irgendwie spektakulär..


----------



## Seeefe (21. März 2012)

Naja Ägypten ist ja die Wiege der Architektur und das war zweifellos ne Meisterleistung, der Pyramidenbau. 

Nur finde ich ists eine noch größere Technische Meisterleistung, ein Hunderte von Metern hohes Haus zu bauen


----------



## Do Berek (21. März 2012)

Kann die Reihe nur empfehlen:
Morgan Freeman Mysterien des Weltalls - Sind wir alleine? Teil 1/ 4 - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRNsX_nGzaw


----------



## AMD x6 (21. März 2012)

Forfex schrieb:


> Die Geburt eines Menschen ist nicht mehr oder weniger ein ,,Wunder" als die Geburt einer Kaulquappe. Nur wir Menschen erheben es als etwas Einzigartiges.
> Und was den Zufall betrifft, Wiki sagt dazu, Auszug:
> 
> Wenn von "Zufall" gesprochen wird, kann konkret gemeint sein:
> ...


 
In dem Buch kann stehen was will.Es gibt keine Zufälle.Ein sehr einfaches Beispiel:Legosteine mit sagen wir mal 100 Steine.Die verteilen wir über dem Tisch und warten.Wieviel Jahre müssten wir warten bis zufällig daraus ein Auto ein Haus entstehen würde oder wenigstens nur Zwei Teile miteinander verbinden würde.Du könntest 1Millarde Jahre warten und trotzdem würde es zufällig kein Haus oder Auto entstehen.Es muss ein Erbauer geben der es plant und Umsetzt


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Naja, die Reihe hat mir persönlich jetzt weniger gut gefallen auch wenns weit weit schlechter gibt.
Warum grade Freeman dafür herhalten musste ist mir auchn Rätsel... vielleicht weil er in Bruce Allmächtig Gott war? 



AMD x6 schrieb:


> In dem Buch kann stehen was will.Es gibt keine  Zufälle.Ein sehr einfaches Beispiel:Legosteine mit sagen wir mal 100  Steine.Die verteilen wir über dem Tisch und warten.Wieviel Jahre müssten  wir warten bis zufällig daraus ein Auto ein Haus entstehen würde oder  wenigstens nur Zwei Teile miteinander verbinden würde.Du könntest  1Millarde Jahre warten und trotzdem würde es zufällig kein Haus oder  Auto entstehen.Es muss ein Erbauer geben der es plant und  Umsetzt


 
Kommt auf die gegebenheiten an: (bekanntes) Gegenbeispiel:
Setze 100 Affen in einen Raum und gib jedem von ihnen ne Schreibmaschine zum drauf rumhacken. Wenn du die zeit gegen unendlich gehen lässt geht die Wahrscheinlichkeit gegen 1 (also "sicher"), dass die Affen die gesamte Weltliteratur fehlerfrei getippt haben.
Genauso verhält es sich mit Multiversen - wenn die anzahl von ihnen gegen unendlich geht dann geht die Wahrscheinlichkeit gegen 1, dass es mindestens ein Universum gibt in dem alles zufällig so passt dass Leben entsteht.


----------



## Lee (21. März 2012)

Ich empfehle allen sich mal folgendes vor Augen zu führen, um vielleicht etwas besser verstehen zu können, wie groß das Universum ist.

Wir leben auf einem kleinen Planeten, der um einen kleinen abgelegenen Stern kreist. Zwischen unserem Sonnensystem und dem nächsten Stern kommt etwa 4 Lichtjahre lang, das bedeutet die Strecke die das Licht in 4 Jahren zurücklegt, nahe zu nichts. Der Abstand zwischen zwei Sternen ist oft größer, oft aber auch kleiner, immer aber jedoch sehr sehr groß. So groß, dass Sternenkollisionen praktisch niemals vorkommen. Selbst wenn 2 ganze Galaxien kollidieren geschieht dies selten. 

Wenn man sich nun eine Galaxie ansieht, wie zum Beispiel M74 hier, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/archive/5/58/20111026160827!Messier_74_by_HST.jpg 
dann muss einem klar sein, dass eine Galaxie nur aufgrund ihrer Sterne sichtbar ist. Das einzige wodurch eine Galaxie gesehen werden kann ist durch die Leuchtkraft der Sterne bzw. der Sternenüberreste in ihr. Demnach ist nahezu jeder einzelne Punkt auf diesem Bild ein Stern. Im Schnitt sind es mehrere Hundert Milliarden Sterne pro Galaxie. Viele davon haben Planeten, und bei einigen davon wird es auch Planeten geben, die in der habitablen Zone liegen. Und wenn man bedenkt wieviele Sterne das sind, kann es gut sein, dass es noch Millionen bis Milliarden von bewohnbaren Planeten gibt. Und das alles in nur einer Galaxie.

Eine Galaxie ist ja bereits riesig. Aber im Vergleich zum Universum ist das nichts. 
Vor einigen Jahren haben Astronomen einen winzig kleinen Fleck im Sternbild des großen Bären ins Visier genommen, in dem absolut nichts wahr. Er erschien vollkommen schwarz. Dieser Fleck wurde mit dem Hubble Weltraumteleskop über 10 Tage lang belichtet. Was dabei herauskam, seht ihr hier: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2f/Hubble_ultra_deep_field.jpg

DAS ist die Zahl der Galaxien auf einem winzig kleinem Fleck Himmel auf dem nichts zu sein schien. Jeder einzelne sichtbare Punkt, jeder Schmierer, absolut alles, ist eine komplette Galaxie. Jede einzelne davon mit Milliarden von Sternen. Jede einzelne von ihnen Millionen von Lichtjahre voneinander entfernt (Der Durchmesser unserer Galaxie beträgt etwa 100.000 Lichtjahre). 

Wer jetzt noch glaubt, dass wir einzigartig wären, oder dass es außer uns kein Leben mehr gäbe, der sollte sich wirklich einmal Gedanken über seinen Geisteszustand machen.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2012)

Lee schrieb:


> Eine Galaxie ist ja bereits riesig. Aber im Vergleich zum Universum ist das nichts.
> Vor einigen Jahren haben Astronomen einen winzig kleinen Fleck im Sternbild des großen Bären ins Visier genommen, in dem absolut nichts wahr. Er erschien vollkommen schwarz. Dieser Fleck wurde mit dem Hubble Weltraumteleskop über 10 Tage lang belichtet. Was dabei herauskam, seht ihr hier: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2f/Hubble_ultra_deep_field.jpg
> 
> DAS ist die Zahl der Galaxien auf einem winzig kleinem Fleck Himmel auf dem nichts zu sein schien. Jeder einzelne sichtbare Punkt, jeder Schmierer, absolut alles, ist eine komplette Galaxie. Jede einzelne davon mit Milliarden von Sternen. Jede einzelne von ihnen Millionen von Lichtjahre voneinander entfernt (Der Durchmesser unserer Galaxie beträgt etwa 100.000 Lichtjahre).


Haben die einen Ausschnitt aus einen Cluster oder Supercluster aufgenommen?

Weil mich wundert das die so dicht aneinander liegen. Normalerweise müßte die Räume dazwischen ja größer sein. Oder  nicht?


----------



## AMD x6 (21. März 2012)

Mit dem Warscheinlichkeitsrechnung ist ne interessante Theorie.Dann soll mir mal einer erklären warum jede einzelne Mensch ein anderes Fingerabdruck,ein anderes DNS,anderes Augenaura,anderes Stimme usw.hat.Jeder von uns ist ein Invidium.Ein Lebewesen hat Milliarden von Bausteinen und das diese Komplexitäten zufällig miteinander zusammenarbeiten soll das kann doch keiner Glauben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2012)

Hier der Beweis in der Steinzeit waren Außerirdische schon da .


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hier der Beweis in der Steinzeit waren Außerirdische schon da .


 
Ich hätte jetzt eher mit Erich von Däniken gerechnet...


----------



## onslaught (21. März 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hier der Beweis in der Steinzeit waren Außerirdische schon da .


 Endlich der Beweis, WIIIILMAAAAAAAAA....


----------



## Lee (21. März 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Mit dem Warscheinlichkeitsrechnung ist ne interessante Theorie.Dann soll mir mal einer erklären warum jede einzelne Mensch ein anderes Fingerabdruck,ein anderes DNS,anderes Augenaura,anderes Stimme usw.hat.Jeder von uns ist ein Invidium.Ein Lebewesen hat Milliarden von Bausteinen und das diese Komplexitäten zufällig miteinander zusammenarbeiten soll das kann doch keiner Glauben.


 
Doch, es ist einfach der Zufall. Wenn du dich einmal mit dem Aufbau der DNS und der Bildung von Keimzellen sowie der Entstehung von Lebewesen mit sexueller Fortpflanzung beschäftigt hättest wüsstest du, dass das wirklich alles nur Zufall ist. Tatsächlich sind Menschen jedoch gar nicht so unterschiedlich. Du kannst Menschen nehmen, die scheinbar keinerlei Verwandtschaft zueinander haben, aber dennoch viele gemeinsame Merkmale aufweisen. Dennoch wirst du niemals 2 gleiche Menschen finden, außer eineiige Zwillinge und selbst diese werden sich aufgrund ihrer persönlichen Umwelt voneinander unterscheiden.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Haben die einen Ausschnitt aus einen Cluster oder Supercluster aufgenommen?
> 
> Weil mich wundert das die so dicht aneinander liegen. Normalerweise müßte die Räume dazwischen ja größer sein. Oder  nicht?



Wie ich schon sagte, die Räume zwischen den Galaxien sind riesig. Was auf dem Bild so nah beieinander liegt ist Millionen Lichtjahre voneinander entfernt. Das ist ein dreidimensionaler Raum, es geht also auch in die Tiefe.
Tatsächlich gibt es Galaxien mit sehr geringen Abständen zueinander, typischerweise gravitativ gebundene Begleiter-Galaxien. Aber selbst da sind es noch riesige Entfernungen.

Was die Aufnahme angeht:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei wurde eine Himmelsregion ausgewählt, die kaum störende helle  Sterne im Vordergrund enthält. Man entschied sich für ein Zielgebiet im Sternbild Chemischer Ofen südwestlich des Orion. Es befindet sich bei Rektaszension 3h 32 m 39,0s und Deklination  −27° 47' 29,1″. Der Durchmesser des gewählten Himmelsausschnitts  entspricht aus Sicht von der Erde etwa einem Zehntel des  Monddurchmessers. Dies entspricht einer 1 mal 1 mm großen Fläche auf  einen Abstand von einem Meter und stellt ungefähr ein  dreizehn-millionstel des gesamten sichtbaren Himmels dar. Das HUDF  enthält rund 10.000 Galaxien und große kosmische Objekte.



Allgemein empfehle ich dazu sich mal den Artikel zum Hubble Deep Field und Hubble Ultra Deep Field durchzulesen.


----------



## Memphys (21. März 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Mit dem Warscheinlichkeitsrechnung ist ne interessante Theorie.Dann soll mir mal einer erklären warum jede einzelne Mensch ein anderes Fingerabdruck,ein anderes DNS,anderes Augenaura,anderes Stimme usw.hat.Jeder von uns ist ein Invidium.Ein Lebewesen hat Milliarden von Bausteinen und das diese Komplexitäten zufällig miteinander zusammenarbeiten soll das kann doch keiner Glauben.


 
Hast du annähernd das Deep-Field-Bild realisiert? Das ist ein winzig kleiner Ausschnitt des Nachthimmels, der einen winzig kleinen Anteil der Galaxien zeigt die in der Richtung liegen (Hubble sieht bei weitem nicht alles ), die jeweils Milliarden/Billiarden/Trialliarden Sonnensysteme beherbergen. Milliarden von Kombinationsmöglichkeiten bei der DNA? Niedrige Chance das sich intelligentes Leben entwickelt? Du hast einfach nicht die Vorstellung davon WIE groß das eigentlich alles ist. (Ich nebenbei bemerkt auch nicht, ich weiß allerdings genug um dir sagen zu können: Milliarden bedeuten im Bezug auf das Universum einen Fliegenschiss. Kilometer? Lichtjahre? Planeten? Sonnensysteme? Galaxien? Total egal.)


----------



## ChaoZ (21. März 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich die ganzen Rezessionen lese Glauben die Mehrheit,daß da draußen Leben geben soll.Ich hatte versucht zu Erklären das für das Entstehung des Lebens unglaublich viele Faktoren gefordert werden.Allein die Geburt eines Menschen ist ein Wunder.Durch zufällige Gegebenheiten entsteht kein Leben.Es gibt keine Zufälle.Aber Träumt weiter,vielleicht dochSelbst wenn es welche gebe,was würde das uns nutzen.Währen wir dadurch viel Intelligenter,Weiser,Friedlicher.Was hätte es für ein nutzen für uns.



Ich glaube echt, du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, was da abgeht. Vielleicht gibt es da draußen eine Milliarde solcher "Wunder" wie die Erde. Vielleicht gibt es einen Planeten, der 4.56 Trilliarden mal so groß ist wie die Sonne, und komplett aus einem Stein besteht, den wir noch nie zu Gesicht bekamen? Wir sagen die Sonne ist groß, im Vergleich zur Erde ja, aber haben wir einen Vergleich mit Planeten die eine Millionen Sonnensysteme entfernt sind? Niemand kann die Möglichkeiten einschätzen.


----------



## Heli-Homer (21. März 2012)

Ich bin auch der meinung das wir nicht alleine sind.
(habe mir die anderen post's jetzt nicht durchgelsen, deswegen entschuldigt mich falls ich mich wiederhole)

Ob diese lebewesen oder wie man sie nennen mag auch auf kohlenstoff basis bestehen, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Bei der vielzahl an möglichkeiten wie atombidungen zu stande kkommen können wo wir nicht den blassen schimmer von haben, ist schier unendlich.

Vllt sind diese lebewesen eine maschine welche sich stehts weiter entwickelt, ein aufbau hoch komplex aber seine geistige fähigkeit äußerst unterentwickelt ist...

Naja das alles ist "dipping in the dark".
Warten wir ab was noch so kommt


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Heli-Homer schrieb:


> Warten wir ab was noch so kommt


 

Ich befürchte dafür werden wir nicht lange genug leben... dafür wird wahrscheinlich nicht mal die Menschheit lange genug überleben so destruktiv wie diese Gattung ist...


----------



## Heli-Homer (21. März 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich befürchte dafür werden wir nicht lange genug leben... dafür wird wahrscheinlich nicht mal die Menschheit lange genug überleben so destruktiv wie diese Gattung ist...




Ohja leider -.-
Geb ich dir vollkommen recht aber man darf ja noch hoffen und träumen.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. März 2012)

Also ich wär für ein Besuch a la District 9, das hätt mal was  

Es könnte na auch sein, dass wir hier auf der Erde angesiedelt wurden, von Vorvorvorvorvorvorvorfahren .
Mal eben ein Plankton mit Erdmännchendns auf unseren Planeten gebeamt und schwupps sind wir etwas intelligenteren Affen enstanden ^^ Bei der heutigen Gesellschaft, Alltag usw. hat das Universum die Frage des Warum, Wieso, Woher leider einen viel zu niedrigen Stellenwert, dass wir mit viel zu vielen offenen Fragen verenden werden. Wir könnten evtl. längst mehr wahrnehmen als es uns gelernt und eingeflösst wird - wir verdummen uns ja praktisch selber.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> wir verdummen uns ja praktisch selber.


 
Stimmt. Genauer gesagt legen die wenigen einflussreichen alles daran die vielen dummen so dumm wie möglich zu halten. Je dümmer und abgelenkter ein Mensch ist desto einfacher ist er zu kontrollieren.
Und dass dann der Mob noch so auf Brot und Spiele (Fußball, DSDS, Billig-Shows und was weiß ich noch alles) abgeht macht die Sache natürlich sehr leicht.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. März 2012)

Ja genau, das ist aber leider die Realität, da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht!
Mit 99 % der Mitarbeiter meiner Firma könnte man nicht mal ein Gespräch über solche Themen beginnen. Die sind alle so dermassen in ihren Alltagstrott vertieft.. leider!

Ich hab mal im Netz ein bisschen gestöbert. auch über die Mayas usw. und da bin ich auf diesen Text gestossen.
Das ist doch Quatsch oder? Sektengelaber?
Und wenn nicht, wie kann das so ein Maya-Pinsel voraussehen ? 
Die hatten noch nicht einmal Feldstecher und konnten Konstellationen von unserem Sonnensystem bestimmen und brechnen?? 



> *Synchronisation mit dem galaktischen Zentrum* Am 21. Dezember 2012 werden unsere Sonne, die Erde und weitere Planeten unseres Sonnensystems in Konjunktion zum Äquator unserer Milchstrasse stehen. Das galaktische Zentrum enthält das nächste uns bekannte supermassereiche Schwarze Loch und zeigt ungewöhnliche astrophysikalische Phänomene. Das galaktische Zentrum liegt im Sternbild des Schützen. Das Zentrum ist hinter dunklen Staubwolken der interstellaren Materie verborgen. Seit der Geschichtsschreibung wird die Menschheit zum ersten Mal Zeuge dieses astronomischen Ereignisses. Der Ort, an dem die Sonne der Milchstraße begegnet, befindet sich in der dunklen Spalte der Milchstraße, die durch interstellare Staubwolken gebildet wird. Zur Dämmerung der Wintersonnenwende in 2012 wird die Sonne sich direkt in dieser dunklen Spalte befinden und zwar so platziert, dass die Milchstraße den Horizont an allen Punkten ringsum umfasst. Dadurch sitzt die Milchstrasse auf der Erde und berührt sie an allen Punkten ringsum. Die galaktische und die solare Ebene befinden sich in Konjunktion. Nur etwa alle 26.000 Jahre ereignet sich diese sehr seltene astrologische Ausrichtung. Über die Auswirkungen kann daher nur spekuliert werden. Es soll jedoch massive (astrologische) Auswirkungen auf das Leben hier haben.


----------



## Seeefe (21. März 2012)

Ach hör auf mit der Maya Prophezeihung  Die wussten wohl 0,000 über unser Universum außer das es die Sonne und den Mond gibt und vllt. noch die ganz ganz vielen Sterne, mehr aber auch nicht. Woher sollten die dann wissen wie die Planeten dann am 21.12 2012 stehen werden? Durch ihre Gottheiten?  Ich bitte doch. 
Aus dem Maya-Kalender wird viel Interpretiert, davon ist aber eig. sogut wie alles falsch


----------



## kühlprofi (21. März 2012)

Hehe ja ich glaube ja das alles auch nicht, genauso wie ich nicht glaube, dass der Weltuntergang bevorsteht - sonst würde ich wohl kaum jeden Tag zur Arbeit gehen.

Ich meine ob das mit der Konstellation stimmt - das sollten wir mit den heutigen Mitteln ja wohl ausrechnen können odr?, ist ja auch was besonders, dass wir das erleben und überleben dürfen  gibts ja auch nicht monatlich ^^.
Ach ich hab wohl zu viel Tomb Raider geguckt 

Doch ganz dumm waren die wohl auch nicht oder? Na gut wenn ich die Zeit dazu hätte Jahrzehnte lang in den Himmel zu glotzen hätte ich auch mal ein Zahnradkalender gebastelt


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ach hör auf mit der Maya Prophezeihung  Die wussten wohl 0,000 über unser Universum


 
Ich befürchte wenn du damals 100 Maya ein paar einfache Fragen über Sonne Mond und Sterne gefragt hättest und die gleichen Fragen heute 100 Menschen in einer Stadt deiner Wahl fragst würden die Maya mit gefühlten 91:3 Punkten gewinnen 

Die haben jahrzehntelang nichts besseres zu tun gehabt als über sowas nachzudenken und mit Sicherheit einiges gewusst - man darf nur nicht den fehler amchen zu glauben, sie hätten so den Plan gefressen dass sie das Ende der Welt auf den tag genau voraussagen können - das ist natürlich Käse.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. März 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich befürchte wenn du damals 100 Maya ein paar einfache Fragen über Sonne Mond und Sterne gefragt hättest und die gleichen Fragen heute 100 Menschen in einer Stadt deiner Wahl fragst würden die Maya mit gefühlten 91:3 Punkten gewinnen
> 
> Die haben jahrzehntelang nichts besseres zu tun gehabt als über sowas nachzudenken und mit Sicherheit einiges gewusst - man darf nur nicht den fehler amchen zu glauben, sie hätten so den Plan gefressen dass sie das Ende der Welt auf den tag genau voraussagen können - das ist natürlich Käse.


 
Ja das mit dem Weltuntergang ist natürlich Käse, aber ansonsten scheinen die schon schlaue Kerlchen gewesen zu sein.

P.s. 91 + 3 gibt 94, und was ist mit den restlichen 6? xD


----------



## Gast7777 (21. März 2012)

Ich weiss aus den extrem vielen Beweisen sowie Fakten das wir seit Jahrtausenden von Ausserirdischen besucht werden. Ich bin mom dabei mir die Staffeln der Ufo Hunter anzuschauen.
Wenn man diese vielen Glaubwürdigen Beweise von den vielen Zeugen seit Jahrzehnten sieht sowie die vielen Fakten kennt weiss man das wir seit Jahrtausenden von Ausserirdischen besucht werden.
Man findet die Beweise in der Bibel sowie bei jeder tausende von Jahre alten Kultur. Ich bin mir auch so gut wie sicher das es damals in Roswell den Zwischenfall gegeben hat und das die Leichen seitdem in
einem Strenggeheimen Stützpunkt geheim gehalten werden. Kurz nach Roswell gab es dort hunderte von Sichtungen sowie von Zeugen und auch Militärpiloten welche ich als absolut Glaubwürdig ansehe.
Es ist seit jeh her so das die Regierung sämtliche Beweise vertuscht nach Anfrage von Augenzeugen sowie aus dem Militär Hochangesehenen Personen um was es sich hier genau handelt kommen Antworten die jeder Ufologe kennt. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund das die Menschheit noch nicht an die Wahrheit kommen soll.
Man denke wie sich das ganze dann negativ und auch positiv auswirken kann ich selber habe seit ich diese Dokus schaue Nachts eine Riesenangst
ich denke das ich bald von Ausserirdischen entführt werde. Nachem ich die ersten beiden Staffeln der Ufo Hunters gesehen habe bin ich absolut davon überzeugt das wir seit Jahrtausenden von Ausserirdischen besucht werden
was ich auch selber denke ist das die Aliens von den Geheimhaltungen unserer Regierung wissen und sie wissen auch was damals in Roswell geschah. Ganz ehrlich ich bin mir sicher das irgentwann die Wahrheit ans Licht kommt.
Ich kann euch die Doku Reihe der Ufo Hunters kostenlos empfehlen es gibt jede einzelne Staffel kostenlos bei Youtube.
Diese Fakten die ich schon so gut wie alle kenne sind Ziel der Aliens gewesen und sind immer noch Present diese vielen Sichtungen die auf Glaubwürdige Geschehnisse auf Augenzeugen sowie auch Mititärpiloten beweisen
ihre Präsenz und das schon seit vielen Jahrzehnten. Ich glaube nicht das ein Pilot einer Kleinpasagiermaschine plötzlich zwei Ufos mit jeweils 1.5 KM durchmesser in 30km entfernung sieht und auch andere Pasagiere gesehen haben
alles nur erfinden sollte. Ich habe meine Meinung eigentlich schon immer aber noch nie ist alles so glaubwürdig wenn man sich wirklich diese Fälle sowie deren Fakten einmal ansieht.
Dann ist man hinterher sicherlich ganz anderer Meinung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem Weltuntergang ist natürlich Käse, aber ansonsten scheinen die schon schlaue Kerlchen gewesen zu sein.
> 
> P.s. 91 + 3 gibt 94, und was ist mit den restlichen 6? xD


 
Das sind die 6 Fragen die beide Parteien nicht gewusst haben?

@Roswell: Du bist entweder genial, durchgedreht, verwirrt oder ein klassischer Troll - ich mags nicht beurteilen^^


----------



## kühlprofi (21. März 2012)

Naja.. ich hab mit meinem Bruder auch schon merkwürdige Dinge am Himmel gesehen würde mich aber nicht wagen zu behaupten es sei ein Ufo gewesen.
Es waren im Dreieck angeordnete rot leuchtende Punkte die weiss- rot blinkten. Es war auch ein dreieckiger umriss erkennbar, es war sehr hoch im Himmel oben aber dennoch riesig! dass in eigentlich nicht realistischer Geschwindigkeit von Sekunde zu Sekunde an einem anderen Standort war. Danach wars im Nu weg! Mein Bruder und ich haben uns nur verdutzt angeglotz und gefragt ob ich einen Dachschaden habe oder ob er genau dasselbe auch gesehen hat. Oder obs am Bier liegt ^^.
Naja.. danacht mal bisschen gesucht und Ähnlichkeiten mit den in Belgien gesichteten Triangle Ufos gefunden. Aber es kann natürlich auch irgend etwas anderes gewesen sein ich will mich da selber nicht festlegen und auch nicht als "Irrer" dastehen , aber vergessen tu ich das nie  Danach waren wir ca. eine Woche lang auch ziemlich ufo-freakig drauf, doch dann wars schnell wieder vergessen im Alltagstrott 

jetzt im ernst, es sah ungefähr so aus nur kleiner/höher halt ^^ und als es wegflog wurde es hell in der mitte. das war in der schweiz^^


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_XBsnAWqTr24/SOw5WmDEkLI/AAAAAAAAJBs/ThegEAVJL5Y/s400/trianglecy5.jpg


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Ich hab bisher noch nie was gesehen was auch nur annähernd auf ein Ufo oder ähnliches schließen ließe. Das heißt nicht dass ich sowas grundsätzlich ausschließen würde - nur dass es sehr stichhaltiger Beweise bedürfte um mich davon zu überzeugen.
Ich habe mir um das Thema auch noch nicht soviele Gedanken gemacht (also speziell ob die Herren schon da sind oder nicht) um die sicherlich vorandenen Indizien da sinnvoll zu deuten.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. März 2012)

Ja das das ist klar. Ich glaube so Zeugs eigentlich auch nicht, bin davon auch nicht überzeugt was ich gsehen habe. aber es ist einfach direkt am Himmel aufgefallen und wir waren verdutzt. Kann aber ganz gut auch irgend ein Flugzeug oder mehrere Helikopter gewesen sein - war auch eine strenge Nacht  Das Bauchgefühl war aber schon echt komisch ^^


----------



## Gast7777 (21. März 2012)

Ich kann euch diese Doku absolut empfehlen auch wenn man Negatives im Forumbase über History HD schreibt nachdem ich damit angefangen hatte. Aber interressant auf jeden Fall besonders wenn man wie wir an einem Dunklen Waldesrand Wohnen und man nach diesen Dokus Nachts immer mehr Angst bekommt.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. März 2012)

Hehe dann schau dir mal Blair Witch Project an , am besten Im Wald in einem Zelt ^^


----------



## Gast7777 (21. März 2012)

Das habe ich schon damals mit meinen Cousin gemacht, aber nichts kommt an das Unheimliche einer Entführung dran.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. März 2012)

wtf 

was der sagt " i saw three red light"..

History Channel UFO Hunters 201 Invasion Illinois 2008-1.avi - YouTube


hmm.. ^^ lol ohne Scheiss so ein dreipunkte ding haben wir damals auch gesehen.. genau so wie bei 6:00 min..


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2012)

Ihr solltet damit aufhören sonst kann hier die Nacht keiner mehr schlafen


----------



## Gast7777 (22. März 2012)

An genau den Teil habe ich auch gedacht als ich von deiner Sichtung laß, schau dir die Doku mal weiter an da sind einge Teile hochinterressant so lernst du auch die vielen Fakten kennen.

Dazu fängst du am besten ganz vorne an Sämtliche Staffeln gibts natürlich auch auf Deutsch dazu gibst du ein: Ufo Hunters s01e01. und immer so weiter ich versichere dir die Staffeln bieten beste Unterhaltung und nachdem du die ersten Teile gesehen hast willst du einfach mehr davon wissen und irgentwann wird es absolut spannend und unheimlich.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. März 2012)

es sah wirklich so aus - darkfleet wir dir das bestätigen können. Naja bisher wurde ich ja noch nicht gebeamt oder pulverisiert wie im Film World at War  Wir habens auch gefilmt, aber man sieht nichts wegen der Qualität ^^. Ich hoffe mal es waren Meteoschweiz-wetterballönchen und gönne mir nun ein bissle schlaf  wenn man was in der Art noch nie live gesehen hat nimmt man's eh nicht ernst und selber glauben tut mans auch nicht.., naja..  

Gute nacht dann mal 

@roswell 

ich schaus mir mal an , ich liebe Sci-Fi und wünschte mir mal ein fettes Ufo überm Hausdach


----------



## Gast7777 (22. März 2012)

Viel spass ich bin momentan auch noch dabei, es kommt zu Teil aber auch auf die Umgebung an wenn man so wie wir direct am Wald wohnen umgeben von vielen Feldern und sich viele dieser Dokus ansieht bekommt man wenn man Nachts alleine ist die Angst nicht weg. Ich habe meiner Mutter auch schon erzählt das ich damit aufhöre aber wenn ich einmal dabei bin will ich mir die Doku auch weiter ansehen und das auf jeden Fall Tagsüber.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. März 2012)

Rein Mathematisch ist es bereits erwiesen das es noch andere Lebensformen im Universum geben muss.
Das noch keine bei uns gewesen sind ist ja leicht erklärt, den man muss einen mal finden, und dann auch noch zu ihnen gelangen können was auch extrem lange dauern kann.


----------



## night (22. März 2012)

1. Im Universum sind wir nicht alleine. 2. Sogar auf der Erde nicht ^^ 

ihr wollt wissen was vor sich geht?

dann guckt euch das an aber bitte alles ^^ das is eine sehr interessante doku bis zur letzen sekunde, achja und es ist die wahrheit.

Area 51: Geheimnisse der schwarzen Welt // DOKU DEUTSCH 1/13 - YouTube


und wenn ihr nicht genug bekommen könnt guckt euch noch den Film "Die Vierte Art" an.


----------



## Gast7777 (22. März 2012)

Vielen Dank das du das rausgesucht hast, die Doku werde ich mir morgen bei Tag anschauen.


----------



## Do Berek (22. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ach hör auf mit der Maya Prophezeihung  Die wussten wohl 0,000 über unser Universum außer das es die Sonne und den Mond gibt und vllt. noch die ganz ganz vielen Sterne, mehr aber auch nicht. Woher sollten die dann wissen wie die Planeten dann am 21.12 2012 stehen werden? Durch ihre Gottheiten?  Ich bitte doch.
> Aus dem Maya-Kalender wird viel Interpretiert, davon ist aber eig. sogut wie alles falsch


 
Sehr interessante Sichtweisen zum dem ganzen 2012 Hype:
(R)evolution 2012 (German, Deutsch) - YouTube


----------



## kühlprofi (22. März 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Rein Mathematisch ist es bereits erwiesen das es noch andere Lebensformen im Universum geben muss.
> Das noch keine bei uns gewesen sind ist ja leicht erklärt, den man muss einen mal finden, und dann auch noch zu ihnen gelangen können was auch extrem lange dauern kann.



Du musst aber davon ausgehen, dass es weit intelligentere Lebensformen als uns gibt welche vielleicht auf andere Art und Weise grosse Distanzen überwinden können als wir es kennen. ^^


----------



## JonathanWayne (22. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin der Auffassung, dass es irgendwo noch weiteres Leben gibt. Womöglich in Ausmaßen, die wir uns nicht vorstellen können. Wir stellen uns Aliens ja immer so vor, dass sie gleich aussehen wie wir von der Form usw.

Man kann zwar sagen, dass es kein weiteres Leben gibt. Aber Beweise gibt es weder dafür noch dagegen. 

Sehr interessiert hat mich die Kepler 22b Sache. Der Planet sieht aus wie die Erde, nur ein bisschen trüber und dreckiger - ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass es da Leben gibt. Halt in einer ganz anderen Form - vielleicht fortgeschrittener als wir - vielleicht weit hinterher. Genaue Zahlen kenne ich nicht, aber ein paar hundert Lichtjahre ist das Ding ja weg. Also wird es auch nicht so schnell dazu kommen, dass wir uns treffen.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2012)

Lee schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, die Räume zwischen den Galaxien sind riesig. Was auf dem Bild so nah beieinander liegt ist Millionen Lichtjahre voneinander entfernt. Das ist ein dreidimensionaler Raum, es geht also auch in die Tiefe.
> Tatsächlich gibt es Galaxien mit sehr geringen Abständen zueinander, typischerweise gravitativ gebundene Begleiter-Galaxien. Aber selbst da sind es noch riesige Entfernungen.


Ok, dann liegt es vielleicht an der Skalierung.

Kam mir nur komisch vor weil das Universum ja immer mehr ausdünnt. Der Raum expandiert beschleunigt und damit werden auch die Abstände zwischen den Galaxien größer(Rosinenteig Analogie). Galaxienkonzentrationen gibt es eigentlich nur in Clustern(oder Galaxiehaufen).



> Was die Aufnahme angeht:
> Allgemein empfehle ich dazu sich mal den Artikel zum Hubble Deep Field und Hubble Ultra Deep Field durchzulesen.


Werde ich mir mal angucken.


Und zu den diesen Verschwörungsquatsch: ich glaube weder an Experimente mit Ausserirdischen in Area 51 noch an irgendwelche Weltuntergangsvorhersagen.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. März 2012)

Ja zumindest, dass wir sie besuchen  Unsere physikalischen Gesetze die wir kennen, unser Wissen, unsere Energiearten und unsere Technologie lassen halt einen schnellen und langen Flug oder was auch immer als sehr schwierig erscheinen. Wir schaffen es ja nichtmal anständig auf dem Mars rumzuwandern ^^


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2012)

Das stimmt. Die ISS wird auch wieder eingestellt. Pläne für bemannte Flüge zum Mars wurden verworfen.

Es ist schwieriger als man denkt.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Die ISS wird auch wieder eingestellt. Pläne für bemannte Flüge zum Mars wurden verworfen.
> 
> Es ist schwieriger als man denkt.


 
Was meinst du warm diese Projekte auf Eis gelegt wurden? Weil es so schwierig ist? Eher weil sie alles Geld in dem sch** Krieg ausgegeben haben


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2012)

Ja vielleicht. Aber der Weltraum ist auch sehr lebensfeindlich. Zumindest dort wo kein Leben vorgesehen ist.


----------



## onslaught (22. März 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja das das ist klar. Ich glaube so Zeugs eigentlich auch nicht, bin davon auch nicht überzeugt was ich gsehen habe. aber es ist einfach direkt am Himmel aufgefallen und wir waren verdutzt. Kann aber ganz gut auch irgend ein Flugzeug oder mehrere Helikopter gewesen sein - war auch eine strenge Nacht  Das Bauchgefühl war aber schon echt komisch ^^



Um das nochma nach vorne zu holen Bei uns im Süden der Rep. hatten wir auch schon ein UFO, auch dreieckig, ziemlich groß, und die Ecken hell erleuchtet, mal rot, mal weiß und bewegte sich galaktisch schnell. Ein paar durchgeknallte lösten sogar einen Polizeieinsatz aus . Die Zwangen das UFO zur Landung, indem sie bei einer Beachparty am Baggersee die Lasershow mal abstellten. Die Laserpoints waren nur an der Hochnebelschicht in der Nacht sichtbar.



> Du musst aber davon ausgehen, dass es weit intelligentere Lebensformen  als uns gibt welche vielleicht auf andere Art und Weise grosse Distanzen  überwinden können als wir es kennen. ^^


Einstein meinte ja die Raumkrümmung, also Wurmlöcher, wären möglich. Immense Energie wäre halt von Nöten.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. März 2012)

Hehe lol, ja dann wars halt ne Lasershow kann gut sein  Obwohl auf dem Land eher weniger Partys mit Lasershow steigen wobei die lasershow dann doch im himmel nach oben verschwand und kleiner wurde was aber auch nur ein effekt gewesen sein könnte


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2012)

Roswell_4ever schrieb:


> Viel spass ich bin momentan auch noch dabei, es kommt zu Teil aber auch auf die Umgebung an wenn man so wie wir direct am Wald wohnen umgeben von vielen Feldern und sich viele dieser Dokus ansieht bekommt man wenn man Nachts alleine ist die Angst nicht weg. Ich habe meiner Mutter auch schon erzählt das ich damit aufhöre aber wenn ich einmal dabei bin will ich mir die Doku auch weiter ansehen und das auf jeden Fall Tagsüber.



Dies ist ein Forum für wissenschaftliche Diskussionen und ein Thread zum Thema extraresstrisches Leben. "Leute, die in der Nähe von Wäldern nachts Angst haben" sind nicht dieses Thema. Wer darüber diskutieren will (und auch das nötige Wissen mitbringt, um nicht nur zu labern), macht bitte einen, psychologischen Thread auf.




Triceratops schrieb:


> Rein Mathematisch ist es bereits erwiesen das es noch andere Lebensformen im Universum geben muss.



Dummerweise ist es eine biochemische Frage, deren "mathematische Beweise" ähnlich viel Aussagekraft für das Universum (= keine) und das menschliche Vorstellungsvermögen (= sehr viel) haben, wie "mathematische Gegenbeweise" zur Evolutionstheorie.




kühlprofi schrieb:


> Was meinst du warm diese Projekte auf Eis gelegt wurden? Weil es so schwierig ist? Eher weil sie alles Geld in dem sch** Krieg ausgegeben haben


 
Bemannte Raumfahrt ist bekanntermaßen nur ein Abfallprodukt der Kriegstechnik.


----------



## GioInter (23. März 2012)

Fehlpost


----------



## kühlprofi (23. März 2012)

GioInter schrieb:


> Fehlpost


 
irdischer Noob


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Einstein meinte ja die Raumkrümmung, also Wurmlöcher, wären möglich. Immense Energie wäre halt von Nöten.


Wurmlöcher sollen wohl theoretisch möglich sein, aber dann nur sehr klein und instabil.


----------



## Marule (23. März 2012)

Mal sehen was ende dieses Jahres "abgeht" oder auch nichts.....
Ich glaub es wird rein garnichts passieren...


----------



## onslaught (23. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wurmlöcher sollen wohl theoretisch möglich sein, aber dann nur sehr klein und instabil.



Wenn wir mal aufhören würden zu forschen wie wir uns am effektivsten umbringen können, wären für solche Art Forschung genug Ressourcen frei.


----------



## X Broster (23. März 2012)

*Glaubt ihr das wir allein sind im Universum? *



Tja diese Frage ist höchstinteressant, gehe ich in die Gedanken, haben Raum und Zeit eine völlig andere Bedeutung. Das Weltall ist unendlich, im Grunde kaum vorstellbar. Auf der anderen Seite, wie sollte das Gegenteil aussehen? Eine Wand ist unlogisch, nach allen Universums nur noch leere? Unlogisch. Also können prinzipiell viele Planeten mit Lebewesen(Flora&Fauna) vorhanden sein, nach der unendlichen Theorie natürlich analog unendliche Planeten mit Flora&Fauna jeglicher Art. Die NASA hat viele hunderte lebensfreundliche Planeten entdeckt, für Arbeit ist also gesorgt.
Schlussendlich, ich glaube wir sind nicht allein, man weiß es halt nicht. Wie "andere" aussehen könnten, hat Hollywood schon gezeigt, sprich wenn man von hohen Intelligenz auf unserem Niveau ausgeht müssten sie menschenähnlich(vorallem physisch) sein. Planzen und Tiere können, wie die Erde zeigt, die verschiedensten Formen haben.


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2012)

Wenn das Universum unendlich ist muß es der Inhalt nicht auch sein. Wenn z.B. der Raum unendlich groß ist oder wird(weil er sich immer weiter ausdehnt), dann wird der Inhalt dünner. Das Universum dünnt sich aus. Wird aber nie völlig leer sein.


----------



## Lee (23. März 2012)

> Wie "andere" aussehen könnten, hat Hollywood schon gezeigt, sprich wenn  man von hohen Intelligenz auf unserem Niveau ausgeht müssten sie  menschenähnlich(vorallem physisch) sein. Planzen und Tiere können, wie  die Erde zeigt, die verschiedensten Formen haben.


Das halte ich für nicht richtig. Humanoides Aussehen ist doch keine Vorraussetzung für ein gut entwickeltes großes Gehirn, was letzlich der Grund für die Menschliche intelligenz ist. Evolutiv hat ein Tier wie der Mensch es ist nur halt keine Chance zu überleben, wenn er nicht intelligent ist. Ein Dinosaurier kam jedoch auch ohne Verstand gut aus, da er physisch mehr Möglichkeiten hatte. Ich sehe jedoch nichts was dagegen spricht, dass eine Riesenechse gleichzeitig auch Intelligent ist. Nur ist halt die Evolutive Wahrscheinlichkeit ziemlich gering. Ein reales Beispiel für intelligentes Leben stellen die Delfine bzw. Wale im Allgemeinen dar.

Achja, und das Universum ist auch nicht unendlich. Nur kann man nicht sagen wie das Ende aussehen könnte oder noch weniger was danach kommt. Es hat jedoch eine bestimmbare Ausdehnung von etwa 78 Mrd. Lichtjahren, was gleichzeitig auch bedeutet, dass bei einem Alter des Universums von nur 13,7 Mrd. Jahren das Universum sich schneller als das Licht ausdehnen muss.


----------



## onslaught (23. März 2012)

> Wird aber nie völlig leer sein.


Aber irgendwann völlig dunkel, wenn alle Sonnen ausgebrannt sind und keine Materie mehr da ist aus der neue entstehen können.



> Nur kann man nicht sagen wie das Ende aussehen könnte oder noch weniger was danach kommt.


Man hat schon Theorien gehört, daß es in sich zusammenfällt, also zurückschrumpft und das wesentlich schneller als es sich ausgedehnt hat. Bei der höchsten Verdichtung entsteht ein neuer Urknall und somit ein neuer Zyklus. Quelle weiß ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Lee (23. März 2012)

> Man hat schon Theorien gehört, daß es in sich zusammenfällt, also  zurückschrumpft und das wesentlich schneller als es sich ausgedehnt hat.  Bei der höchsten Verdichtung entsteht ein neuer Urknall und somit ein  neuer Zyklus. Quelle weiß ich leider nicht mehr.



Ich meinte damit weniger das Ende des Universums im Sinne vom Tod des Universums, sondern das "räumliche" Ende des Universums. Was du ansprichst ist übrigens das Szenario des Big Crunch.


----------



## onslaught (23. März 2012)

Danke für den link  da ist ja genau das erwähnt mit dem räumlichen Ende.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2012)

Neuere Beobachtungen zeigen aber das der Raum beschleunigt expandiert. Also immer schneller wird. Wenn das so weitergeht gibt es keine Kraft mehr die da entgegenwirken kann. So wie es aussieht ist das Universum unendlich. Steht auch im Wikipedia Artikel zum "Big Crunch".



> Aber irgendwann völlig dunkel, wenn alle Sonnen ausgebrannt sind und keine Materie mehr da ist aus der neue entstehen können.


Das die Sonnen erlischen stimmt. Wobei auch wieder neue Sterne geboren werden. Energie und Materie können auch nicht verschwinden, wegen den Energieerhaltungssatz. 

Aber das Universum wird dünner und dunkler.


----------



## onslaught (24. März 2012)

So wie ich das verstanden habe gibts am Ende nur noch schwarze Löcher, in denen alle Materie verschwunden ist.
Also, Licht aus.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2012)

Die gibt es wenn es wieder in sich zusammenfällt.


----------



## Forever alone (24. März 2012)

Ach, ich Depp hab die Frage auch verdreht und mit "Ja" beantwortet.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit von anderen Lebensformen im Universum ist recht hoch meiner Meinung nach, seien es niedere Lebensformen oder weitaus höhere als wir!


----------



## Heli-Homer (24. März 2012)

Wichtig ist auch zu wissen wir andere lebensformen verallgemeinern. Ne lebensform ist eig ja schon eine mikro oder nicht 
Ist halt schwer zu sagen ob man solch eine lebensform mit der unseren vergleich und sie zum direkten vergleich herbei nimmt...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (24. März 2012)

Die Frage nach Außerirdischen Leben habe sich viele Wissenschaftler gestellt.
Seit 1961 gibt es die Drake Gleichung, mit der sich die Anzahl intelligenter Lebensformen in unsere Galaxie brechenden lassen kann. 
Die Gleichung ist auch als Greven-Bank-Formel* bekannt. *Drake-Gleichung

Aus ca. 50 Milliarden Arten hat sich auf der Erde nur der Mensch entwickelt. Es gibt genug Planten die, in der habitablen Zone (grüne Zone) um einen Stern kreisen, also gibt es mit Sicherheit leben auf anderen Planeten aber Intelligent und mit den Menschlichen Körperlichen Gegebenheiten zur gleichen Zeit wäre schon ein enormer Zufall.

Das Intelligente Leben so wie wir müssen uns auch erstmals auf unserem Heimat Planeten behaupten .... alle Kriege auf dieser Erde waren schrecklich für den einzelnen Menschen aber diese Kriege haben der Menschheit einen enormen Technischen Schub gebracht. Alle Krankheiten in Form von Epidemien, Pandemien und Naturkatastrophen bei denen viele Menschen ihr Leben verloren haben haben uns bis heute vor einer Überbevölkerung bewahrt.
Wie viele Menschen sterben in den dritten Welt Ländern an Unterernährung und fehlendem Wasser. Das Leben korrigiert sich selber wie z.B bei den Pflanzen und Fleischfressern. Gibt es viele Pflanzenfresser haben die Fleischfresser genug zum Essen und werden mehr. Die Pflanzenfresser werden den weniger und die Fleischfresser haben nicht mehr genug zum essen und werden zwangsläufig auch wieder weniger. Es führt dazu das das System erhalten bleibt. 

Früher oder später wird wieder ein Asteroid größeren Ausmaßes mit der Erde kollidieren und egal ob die Erde oder ein anderer Planet das Intelligente Leben muss weit genug entwickelt sein um das zu verhindern oder das Leben nach der Katastrophe zu erhalten.

Im Grunde muss jede Intelligenz sich diesen Herausforderungen Stellen. 
Es ist sogar nachgewiesen, das zwei kleine Galaxien verschmelzen und dadurch eine neue große Galaxie entsteht. Also sollte man später große Strecken zurücklegen können. Polarring-Galaxie
Da der Mensch körperlich nur max 7G bei einer -beschleunigung aushält kann man sich ja ausrechnen wie lange wir brauchen bis zum erreichen der Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Deswegen halte ich das Reisen über sehr Lange strecken nur über Portale für möglich vielleicht sind Schwarzelöcher ja mehr als nur die Anker des Universums. Paralleluniversen halte ich auch für eine Möglichkeit man könnte eher darauf schließen wenn man denn endlich die Quantentheorie oder die Stringtheorie 100% beweisen könnte.

Man vermutet auch, das jeder Planet auf dem es Wasser gibt, dieses erst durch einen Asteroiden erhalten hat. Der Jupiter ist der Größte Planet in unserem Sonnensystem und der Entfernung nach der 5. und mit seiner Anziehungskraft lenkt er viele Asteroiden von der Erde ab und zieht diese von ihrem ursprünglichen Kurs ab.

Wenn es innerhalb von 75 Mio. Lichtjahren Intelligentes leben gibt und sagen wir vor 10 Jahren erstmals die Möglichkeit haben, Signale aus dem Weltall zu empfangen dann würden sie direkt die Propaganda Filme der Nazis sehen was mich doch sehr beunruhigt.

Habe hier was gelesen von Licht auf Planeten sehen ..... das Funktioniert so nicht. Man kann erst seit wenigen Jahren Planeten Identifizieren, die einen Stern umkreisen. Möglich ist das nur mit einem Weltraum Teleskop.
Wenn man den Stern dadurch sieht, wird irgendwann ein Planet in Form eines schwarzen Punkt den Stern passieren. Die größe des Punktes ist die große des Planeten, die Dauer die er braucht um vom Anfang bis zum Ende des Sterns zu wandern ergibt die Umlaufbahn also die Entfernung vom Planet zum Stern. Erst seit kurzem kann man sagen ob sich in einem anderen Sternensystem ein Planeten in der habitablen Zone befindet.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Die Frage nach Außerirdischen Leben habe sich viele Wissenschaftler gestellt.
> Seit 1961 gibt es die Drake Gleichung, mit der sich die Anzahl intelligenter Lebensformen in unsere Galaxie brechenden lassen kann.
> Die Gleichung ist auch als Greven-Bank-Formel* bekannt. *Drake-Gleichung


Die Drake-Gleichung ist leider sehr unsicher weil dort viele Faktoren fehlen bzw nicht beantwortet werden können.



> Aus ca. 50 Milliarden Arten hat sich auf der Erde nur der Mensch entwickelt. Es gibt genug Planten die, in der habitablen Zone (grüne Zone) um einen Stern kreisen, also gibt es mit Sicherheit leben auf anderen Planeten aber Intelligent und mit den Menschlichen Körperlichen Gegebenheiten zur gleichen Zeit wäre schon ein enormer Zufall.


Im Link von der Drake-Gleichung steht sogar zum Schluß...


> Der Biologe Ernst Mayr hat unter anderem darauf hingewiesen, dass unter den circa 50 Milliarden Arten, die die Erde hervorgebracht hat, lediglich _eine_ Intelligenz entwickelt hat.


Was formell schon falsch ist. Tiere sind auch intelligent. Wir sind die Weiterentwicklung von Affen.

Warum sollten sich auf anderen Planeten nicht auch Arten weiterentwickeln?



> Da der Mensch körperlich nur max 7G bei einer -beschleunigung aushält  kann man sich ja ausrechnen wie lange wir brauchen bis zum erreichen der  Lichtgeschwindigkeit.


Man bräuchten für Reisen mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit auch unendlich viel Energie. Außerdem treten relativistische Effekte auf. Die Masse würde unendlich groß.


> Deswegen halte ich das Reisen über sehr Lange strecken nur über Portale  für möglich vielleicht sind Schwarzelöcher ja mehr als nur die Anker des  Universums.


Schwarze Löcher würden alles zerreissen.


----------



## Zero-11 (24. März 2012)

Die meisten haben eine völlig Falsche Vorstellung vom Universum kann sein das es noch andere Zellen gibt aber wer weiss das schon?

AUTARKES RATTELSDORF: Gesamtüberblick - Innenweltkosmos/Hohlwelttheorie


----------



## KillerCroc (24. März 2012)

[X]


----------



## stimpi2k4 (24. März 2012)

Die Drake ist ja auch von 1961 und als Ansatz zur Verbesserung zu gebrauchen.

Bei den Tieren handelt es sich nur um den Ansatz einer Intelligenz ohne die soziale und emotionale Komponente. Natürlich kann auf anderen Planeten Evolution statt finden.

Mit der Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist so eine Sache man kann ja Teilchen bis auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigen.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Bei den Tiren handelt es sich nur um den Ansatz einer Intelligenz ohne die soziale und emotionale Komponente.


Was so nicht stimmt. Tiere haben einfache bis komplexere Sozialgefüge und auch Emotionen. Die Intelligenz von Tiere ist auch stark unterschiedlich. 
Der Mensch hat ein Evolutionssprung gemacht. Aufgrund der Tatsache das er körperlich nicht in der Lage war zu selber zu jagen und zu töten, mußte er Werkzeuge erfinden. Und hat Fleisch gegessen. Dadurch hat sich das Gehirn immer weiter entwickelt.



> Natürlich kann auf anderen Planeten Evolution statt finden.


Muß zwangsläufig so sein denke ich. Zumindest wenn erdähnliche Bedingungen da sind. Physikalische Gesetze sind überall die selben. 



> Mit der Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist so eine Sache man kann ja Teilchen bis auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigen.


Bis auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit nicht ganz und mit einer Masse von fast 0.


----------



## Seeefe (24. März 2012)

Naja, wer weiß wies in 1000 Jahren aussehen wird?` Vllt. können wir dann in Lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen  Möglich ist alles


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2012)

Die physikalischen Gesetze werden sich bis dahin aber nicht ändern.

Und noch zur Hohlwelttheorie: ich finde die absurd. Das immer noch welche meinen unseren Erde wäre der Mittelpunkt. Das ist Mittelalter Denken.


----------



## Seeefe (25. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die physikalischen Gesetze werden sich bis dahin aber nicht ändern.



Naja.... ich will da jetzt garnichts in Frage stellen, aber zu 100% glaub ich nie an ein Physikalisches Gesetz  Was wir jetzt für richtig erachten muss ja nicht in 1000 Jahren auch noch richtig sein 
Also so seh ich das.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2012)

Klar können Theorien und ihre aufgestellte Gesetze auch widerlegt werden. Oder ihre Formulierungen der Gesetze.

Aber ich denke es gibt die Gesetze auch unabhängig von uns. Gewisse Sachen sind einfach so wie sie sind. Ob wir wollen oder nicht.


----------



## X Broster (25. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn das Universum unendlich ist muß es der Inhalt nicht auch sein. Wenn z.B. der Raum unendlich groß ist oder wird(weil er sich immer weiter ausdehnt), dann wird der Inhalt dünner. Das Universum dünnt sich aus. Wird aber nie völlig leer sein.


 Hä? Wenn der Raum unendlich ist, wird der Inhalt auch unendlich sein, mal mehr mal weniger.


Lee schrieb:


> Das halte ich für nicht richtig. Humanoides Aussehen ist doch keine Vorraussetzung für ein gut entwickeltes großes Gehirn, was letzlich der Grund für die Menschliche intelligenz ist. Evolutiv hat ein Tier wie der Mensch es ist nur halt keine Chance zu überleben, wenn er nicht intelligent ist. Ein Dinosaurier kam jedoch auch ohne Verstand gut aus, da er physisch mehr Möglichkeiten hatte. Ich sehe jedoch nichts was dagegen spricht, dass eine Riesenechse gleichzeitig auch Intelligent ist. Nur ist halt die Evolutive Wahrscheinlichkeit ziemlich gering. Ein reales Beispiel für intelligentes Leben stellen die Delfine bzw. Wale im Allgemeinen dar.


 Dann frage ich dich mal wie eine Riesenechse als Beispiel intelliegent wie wir Menschen hantieren kann. Ich kann mir keine andere Form erklären. Sprich Füße und Hände sollte ein Lebewesen schon besitzen, um mit Werkzeugen hantieren zu können. Alles weitere kann die Umgebung gerne Formen.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2012)

X Broster schrieb:


> Hä? Wenn der Raum unendlich ist, wird der Inhalt auch unendlich sein, mal mehr mal weniger.


 Der Inhalt oder die Raumdichte läuft gegen unendlich klein. Wird aber nie leer sein.

1 Teilchen kommt dann auf 1 Parsec³, 1 Megaparsec³ usw.



> Sprich Füße und Hände sollte ein Lebewesen schon besitzen, um mit  Werkzeugen hantieren zu können. Alles weitere kann die Umgebung gerne  Formen.


Vielleicht entwickeln ja irgendwo hand und fußlose Aliens Telekinese.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn das Universum unendlich ist muß es der Inhalt nicht auch sein. Wenn z.B. der Raum unendlich groß ist oder wird(weil er sich immer weiter ausdehnt), dann wird der Inhalt dünner. Das Universum dünnt sich aus. Wird aber nie völlig leer sein.



Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass wir uns keinen endlosen Raum (oder irgend eine dessen weiterer Eigenschaften - z.B. Wahrscheinlichkeiten des Inhaltes) vorstellen können. Und wenn der endlose Raum sich dann auch noch ausdehnen soll, fragt unser primitives Gehirn endgültig nach dem "wohin?"




Zero-11 schrieb:


> Die meisten haben eine völlig Falsche Vorstellung vom Universum



Ich würde sagen: Alle.
Das ist nunmal so bei unvorstellbaren Dingen 




stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Die Drake ist ja auch von 1961 und als Ansatz zur Verbesserung zu gebrauchen.



Als solcher ist sie aber komplett wertlos. Das Problem besteht darin, die Faktoren zu ermitteln (insbesondere Fl), nicht darin die Faktoren, wenn man sie einmal hat, zu verrechnen.



> Bei den Tieren handelt es sich nur um den Ansatz einer Intelligenz ohne die soziale und emotionale Komponente.




Du hast schon mal zwei Tiere gesehen, oder?




X Broster schrieb:


> Dann frage ich dich mal wie eine Riesenechse als Beispiel intelliegent wie wir Menschen hantieren kann. Ich kann mir keine andere Form erklären. Sprich Füße und Hände sollte ein Lebewesen schon besitzen, um mit Werkzeugen hantieren zu können. Alles weitere kann die Umgebung gerne Formen.


 
Wie so oft liegt die Limitierung hier aber nicht im "wie kann XY..." Teil der Aussage - sondern bei "Ich kann mir keine ...". Nur weil du (oder auch die gesamte Menschheit) es dir nicht vorstellen kannst, heißt das nicht, dass es unmöglich ist. Im konkreten Fall ist es sogar noch ziemlich einfach - man gucke sich Kraken an, deren Fähigkeiten zu manueller Manipulation die unseren sogar weit übersteigen, oder diverse Vögel, von denen (z.T. sogar der Einsatz primitiver Werkzeuge bekannt ist).
Wenn man sich technische Entwicklungen in der Robtik anguckt, könnte sogar der Eindruck entstehen, die humanoide Form wäre denkbar ungeeignet für ein manipulatives Wesen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. März 2012)

*Naja*


Wenn wir das Beste sind, was in Sachen Evolution dem Universum eingefallen ist, dann fall ich ernsthaft vom (Nicht-)Glauben ab ... man bedenke ausserdem mal die irrsinnige Platzverschwendung, bei 100 Milliarden Galaxien x 100 Milliarden Sterne mit Planeten .... irgendwas anderes gibts da draussen noch, so viel dürfte sicher sein, nur ist die Frage, ob wir uns gegenseitig jemals finden (und ob das so eine schöne Sache wäre ... wer reist denn tausende Lichtjahre weit nur um Hallo zu sagen? ...).


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass wir uns keinen endlosen Raum (oder irgend eine dessen weiterer Eigenschaften - z.B. Wahrscheinlichkeiten des Inhaltes) vorstellen können. Und wenn der endlose Raum sich dann auch noch ausdehnen soll, fragt unser primitives Gehirn endgültig nach dem "wohin?"


 Das hat mit dem Vorstellen auch nicht unbedingt was zu tun. 3 dimensionale Räume können wir uns ja ganz gut vorstellen. Sollte eher eine Analogie zur Veranschaulichung sein. Man kann auch mit endlicher Materie/Energie einen unendlichen Raum füllen. Dadurch das der Raum wächst. Laut Energieerhaltungssatz geht auch keine Energie verloren. Und dieser wird dabei nicht verletzt.
Es findet nur eine unendliche lang anhaltende Ausdünnung statt. Da der Raum immer weiter expandiert und das immer schneller.

Die Frage "was ist außerhalb des Raumes?" oder" wohin dehnt er sich aus?" wird damit natürlich nicht beantwortet. Genauso wenig wie man  "Nichts" beschreiben kann.


----------



## kühlprofi (26. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das hat mit dem Vorstellen auch nicht unbedingt was zu tun. 3 dimensionale Räume können wir uns ja ganz gut vorstellen. Sollte eher eine Analogie zur Veranschaulichung sein. Man kann auch mit endlicher Materie/Energie einen unendlichen Raum füllen. Dadurch das der Raum wächst. Laut Energieerhaltungssatz geht auch keine Energie verloren. Und dieser wird dabei nicht verletzt.
> Es findet nur eine unendliche lang anhaltende Ausdünnung statt. Da der Raum immer weiter expandiert und das immer schneller.
> 
> Die Frage "was ist außerhalb des Raumes?" oder" wohin dehnt er sich aus?" wird damit natürlich nicht beantwortet. Genauso wenig wie man "Nichts" beschreiben kann.


 
Vielleicht gibt es halt einfach kein "ausserhalb des Raumes" oder gar einen "Raum".


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2012)

Kein außerhalb vielleicht aber einen Raum muß es geben weil es ja auch Inhalt gibt.

Der Raum entstand mit der Materie. Und umgekehrt. Außerdem die Zeit.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. März 2012)

Das Universum ist definitiv nicht unendlich man könnte dann nicht sagen, wann es den Urknall gegeben hat.
Wenn man am äußeren Ende des Universums ankommt ist man da wo alles angefangen hat.

Bisher ist mir nur ein Tier bekannt, das selber sein eingens Spiegelbild erkennen kann und unter leidender Gefangenschafft einfach aufhört zu atmen.
Ein Tier kann nur das was es von der Natur als Aufgabe bekommen hat. Habe noch nie davon gehört, dass sich zwei Tiere gegen den Menschen gestellt haben aus Angst vor dem Tot oder unterdrückender Gefangenschaft.


----------



## onslaught (26. März 2012)

Tieren Intelligenz uns soziales Verhalten abzusprechen ist für mich Mittelalterdenken. Wie Raben Walnüsse knacken (lassen) oder Schimpansen die Termiten mit dem Stöckchen ernten sind  Zeichen für Intelligenz. Der Schwänzeltanz der Bienen womit sie mitteilen wo und wieviel Nektar zu ernten ist, oder der Vorkoster der Ratten, oder die gemeinschaftliche Erlegung von größeren Beutetieren bei den Ameisen, man könnte noch sehr lange weiter erzählen.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Das Universum ist definitiv nicht unendlich man könnte dann nicht sagen, wann es den Urknall gegeben hat.


Das stimmt nicht. Es kann ja trotzdem ein begrenztes Alter/Größe bis zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt haben. Nur es entwickelt sich ins Unendliche. Da der Raum immer weiter expandiert.
Und das kann durch Beobachtungen übrigens belegt werden.



> Wenn man am äußeren Ende des Universums ankommt ist man da wo alles angefangen hat.


Garantiert nicht. Eher dort wo das Zentrum ist. Wir befinden uns übrigens nicht im Zentrum.



> Bisher ist mir nur ein Tier bekannt, das selber sein eingens Spiegelbild erkennen kann und unter leidender Gefangenschafft einfach aufhört zu atmen.
> Ein Tier kann nur das was es von der Natur als Aufgabe bekommen hat. Habe noch nie davon gehört, dass sich zwei Tiere gegen den Menschen gestellt haben aus Angst vor dem Tot oder unterdrückender Gefangenschaft.


Schimpansen, Gorillas und sogar Orcas können sich im Spiegel erkennen. Tiere können auch aus Einsamkeit oder Leid sterben. Außerdem können sie sich untereinander helfen.

Ich finde dein Sichtweise etwas primitiv ganz ehrlich gesagt. Es gibt nicht nur schwarz-weiß in der Welt.


----------



## Lee (26. März 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Tieren Intelligenz uns soziales Verhalten abzusprechen ist für mich Mittelalterdenken. Wie Raben Walnüsse knacken (lassen) oder Schimpansen die Termiten mit dem Stöckchen ernten sind  Zeichen für Intelligenz. Der Schwänzeltanz der Bienen womit sie mitteilen wo und wieviel Nektar zu ernten ist, oder der Vorkoster der Ratten, oder die gemeinschaftliche Erlegung von größeren Beutetieren bei den Ameisen, man könnte noch sehr lange weiter erzählen.



Evolutiv einprogrammiertes Verhalten als Intelligenz zu bezeichnen halte ich für nicht richtig. Was Ratten, Ameisen und Bienen machen ist nichts anderes als Instinkt. 
Dennoch kann man zumindest bei einigen Tieren von Lernfähigkeit sprechen. Hunde sind da das beste Beispiel. 

Das beste Beispiel für Intelligenz im Tierreich sind jedoch Wale, besonders Delfine. Neben "sprachlicher" Kommunikation haben sie noch ein unglaublich ausgeprägtes Soziales Verhalten sowie viele Emotional bedingte Verhaltensweisen. Ein dem Menschen ähnlicheres Tier werden wir kaum finden können.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2012)

Ratten sind auch relativ intelligent. Da lernfähig. Dazu gibt es zahlreiche Experimente.

Es gibt viele Tiere welche lernfähig sind und ein ausgeprägtes Sozialverhalten haben. Nur eben unterschiedlich. Da muß man genauer hingucken.

Bei Bienen und Insekten denke ich allerdings das ihr Verhalten einprogrammiert ist. Genauso wie bei kleinen Spinnen welche ohne Beobachtung Netze bauen. Die können das einfach.

Aber bei höheren Tieren gibt es auf jeden Fall eine Art Intelligenz.



> Ein dem Menschen ähnlicheres Tier werden wir kaum finden können.


Das ist der Schimpanse mit 98% gleichen Genen.


----------



## onslaught (26. März 2012)

> Habe noch nie davon gehört, dass sich zwei Tiere gegen den Menschen  gestellt haben


Dann geh mal in die Taiga, oder ins nördliche Amerika, vlt. triffst du ein Rudel hungriger Wölfe, die werden dir das Gegenteil beweisen.



> Das beste Beispiel für Intelligenz im Tierreich sind jedoch Wale,  besonders Delfine. Neben "sprachlicher" Kommunikation haben sie noch ein  unglaublich ausgeprägtes Soziales Verhalten sowie viele Emotional  bedingte Verhaltensweisen. Ein dem Menschen ähnlicheres Tier werden wir  kaum finden können.


Das gehört zu "noch sehr lange weitererzählen"

Menschähnlich ist sehr relativ, nur weil sie nicht sprechen können ? Die Gene mancher Affenarten sind 99,8% identisch mit unseren.
Sogar das Schwein ist uns "ähnlich" in der Größe der Organe z.B. und von den Genen her nicht allzuweit entfernt.
Meine Großeltern hielten früher selbst 2 Schweine, wenn die rausgelassen wurden war fröhliches Gequike und gestreckter Galopp angesagt. Öffnete jedoch der Schlachter die Stalltür waren sie nur mit Gewalt aus dem Stall zu bringen, unter fürchterlichem Geschrei.


Daß ein Rabe eine Nuss auf die Fahrbahn einer Strasse fallen lässt, seelenruhig am Strassenrand wartet bis ein Auto drübergefahren ist, und dann im freien Moment die Nuss holt... ich weiß nicht mit was ich das bezeichnen könnte


----------



## Seeefe (26. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Es kann ja trotzdem ein begrenztes Alter/Größe bis zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt haben. Nur es entwickelt sich ins Unendliche. Da der Raum immer weiter expandiert.


 
Naja ich glaube die Frage was hinter, über, unter oder vorm Universum ist, geht über die vorstelllungskraft von uns allen


----------



## Lee (26. März 2012)

> Menschähnlich ist sehr relativ, nur weil sie nicht sprechen können ? Die  Gene mancher Affenarten sind 99,8% identisch mit unseren.





> Das ist der Schimpanse mit 98% gleichen Genen.



Ich bezog mein Menschenähnlich weniger auf die Gene sondern mehr auf die reine Intelligenz. Und nach allem was ich gelesen habe sind da Wale den Affen immernoch vorraus, auch wenn die Affen wohl dennoch eine Spitzenposition einnehmen.



> Daß ein Rabe eine Nuss auf die Fahrbahn einer Strasse fallen lässt,  seelenruhig am Strassenrand wartet bis ein Auto drübergefahren ist, und  dann im freien Moment die Nuss holt... ich weiß nicht mit was ich das  bezeichnen könnte



Ich habe schon sehr viele Tiere erlebt, die genau in dem Moment auf die Straße laufen, wenn gerade ein Auto vorbeikommt, während sie vorher gewartet haben. Noch besser sind die allseits bekannten Tauben, die lieber überfahren werden als wegzufliegen wenn sich ein Auto langsam nähert...

Ich verbuche das weniger als Intelligenz als auf Zufall bzw. vorher gelerntes. Wenn ein Rabe zum Beispiel gesehen hat, wie es einen von seinen Artgenossen zerfetzt hat, nachdem so ein vierrädriges Ungetüm kam, kann es sein, dass er deshalb grundsätzlich Abstand von Autos hält.

Aber letztendlich geht diese Diskussion zuweit vom Thema weg. Und ich kenne mich wahrlich nicht genug mit dem Thema aus um da noch mehr sagen zu können. Letztendlich ist die Frage was intelligentes Leben ist und was nicht unglaublich schwer zu beantworten. Nicht einmal Intelligenz ist klar definierbar. Und ohne wirklich direkt mit Tieren kommuniezieren zu können werden wir nur schwer erfahren, was diese tatsächlich denken, wenn sie es überhaupt tun.


----------



## LordCama (26. März 2012)

das kleine blaue mänchen neben mir sagt mir, das wir nicht alleine sind 
etwas zum thema weite distanzen zu überwinden: vor 1000-2000 jahren konnten sich die menschen auch nicht vorstellen zu fliegen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. März 2012)

Na dann versuche ich es mal anders auszudrücken, wenn Tiere intelligenz haben so müssten ein Tier mehr können als die anderen seiner Art. 
Es dürften nicht alle Tiere das gleiche können, sondern würden sich steig weiter entwickeln und wären unberechenbar.


----------



## onslaught (26. März 2012)

> Ich bezog mein Menschenähnlich weniger auf die Gene sondern mehr auf die reine Intelligenz.


Intelligenz liegt in den Genen.

Die von dir angesprochene Lernfähigkeit des Raben ist Intelligenz.



> Es dürften nicht alle Tiere das gleiche können, sondern würden sich steig weiter entwickeln und wären unberechenbar.



Manchen Tigern kann man beibringen durch den Feuerreif zu springen, anderen nicht. Unberrechenbar sind sie durch ihre Eigenschaft als Raubtier.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. März 2012)

Das Problem ist, das Intelligenz nicht ganz klar definiert ist. Deswegen kann man nur sagen das Tiere eine art von Intelligenz haben.


----------



## onslaught (26. März 2012)

Das kann man so sagen. Also hat die Evolution doch sehr gute Arbeit geleistet, und um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, warum sollte sie ausgerechnet nur auf unserer Erde diese gute Arbeit geleistet haben ?


----------



## Seeefe (26. März 2012)

Also eig. hat doch soweit ich weiß alles mit Mikroorganismen auf unserer Erde angefangen, die mit Asteroiden oder was auch immer hergekommen sind  Dann gibts eig. keinen Zweifel daran, das wir nicht alleine im Universum sind


----------



## onslaught (26. März 2012)

Soweit ich weiß waren am Anfang Aminosäuren und Wasser (und Methan?) die sog. Ursuppe, aus der sich die ersten Einzeller entwickelt haben.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. März 2012)

Da wo Leben möglich ist wird auch Leben entstehen.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Na dann versuche ich es mal anders auszudrücken, wenn Tiere intelligenz haben so müssten ein Tier mehr können als die anderen seiner Art.
> Es dürften nicht alle Tiere das gleiche können, sondern würden sich steig weiter entwickeln und wären unberechenbar.


 Es gibt sogar Tiere welche schlauer sind als andere. Z.B. ein Hund die Fastmapping konnte, wie kleine Kinder sich Dinge gemerkt hat.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rico_%28Border_Collie%29


Oder eine Gorilladame "Koko" welche komplett Gebärdensprache mit 2000 Begriffen gelernt hat:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koko_(Gorilla)


Das es keine eindeutige Definition gibt stimmt. Aber eine Richtung. Man kann aber grob sagen das es die Leistungsfähigkeit des Gehirns ist. Diese umfasst wieder viele Bereiche oder Disziplinen.



> Deswegen kann man nur sagen das Tiere eine art von Intelligenz haben.


Das kann man schon eher so sagen. Aber nicht "der Mensch ist intelligent, der Rest nicht".




			
				Seefe schrieb:
			
		

> Also eig. hat doch soweit ich weiß alles mit Mikroorganismen auf unserer  Erde angefangen, die mit Asteroiden oder was auch immer hergekommen  sind  Dann gibts eig. keinen Zweifel daran, das wir nicht alleine im Universum sind


Das mit den Astoeriden ist eine Theorie. Die andere mit der "Ursuppe" vom Biologen Miller.

Dann gibt es noch die "Black Smoker" Theorie. Und sogar eine "Eistheorie". Das Leben im Eis entstanden ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2012)

Lee schrieb:


> Evolutiv einprogrammiertes Verhalten als Intelligenz zu bezeichnen halte ich für nicht richtig. Was Ratten, Ameisen und Bienen machen ist nichts anderes als Instinkt.



Na da hatten z.B. Möven aber echt Glück, dass sie im laufende der Jahrtausende einen Instinkt entwickelt haben, der sie den Zusammenhang zwischen Straßenverkehr und geöffneten Miesmuscheln erkennen lässt.




Lee schrieb:


> Ich bezog mein Menschenähnlich weniger auf die Gene sondern mehr auf die reine Intelligenz. Und nach allem was ich gelesen habe sind da Wale den Affen immernoch vorraus, auch wenn die Affen wohl dennoch eine Spitzenposition einnehmen.



Schwierig, schwierig. Bislang haben sich die Menschen noch nicht einmal darauf einigen können, wie man die Intelligenz von Mitmenschen objektiv quantifizieren kann. Bei komplett anderen Lebewesen scheitert man i.d.R. komplett. Was wir mit Tieren machen, sind eigentlich extrem primitive Tests - aber wir sind leider unfähig, komplexere Sachen mit ihnen zu erörtern oder komplexe Hintergedanken bei Handlungen, die sie aus Eigenmotivation heraus ausführen, zu erkennen. Dazu kommt der stark unterschiedliche Forschungsumfang.
Die ersten Tiere, denen man Intelligenz bescheinigt hat, waren Affen - sehr menschenähnlich, ziemlich gut erforscht (nicht zuletzt deswegen sind von ihnen heute definitiv mehr und komplexere Aktionen bekannt, als von Walen). Danach kamen die Opfer diverser Delphinarien und mitlerweile ist man soweit, dass es als Wissenschaft akzeptiert wird, wenn jemand mal unvoreingenommen Raben, Krähen und Kraken untersucht - und siehe da: Eine "Intelligen"-Merkmal nach dem anderen findet sich. Die Grenze ist da imho klar die Betrachtungsweise der Menschen, nicht die Leistungsfähigkeit der Tiere.
(Das genannte Spiegelbildexperiment ist ein wunderschönes Beispiel: Tiere, die sich im Spiegel nicht erkennen, wird oftmals jegliches Selbstbewußtsein abgesprochen. Aber wieso bitte schön sollte z.B. ein Dachs, der sich vor allem nach Geruch orientiert, bitte schön im Spiegel erkennen? Der ist froh, wenn er nen Baum erkennt. Umgekehrt würde er Menschen vermutlich für primitive Automaten erhalten, weil wir es nicht einmal riechen, wenn eine unserer engsten Bezugspersonen vor uns auf einem Platz saß.)

So gesehen muss man auch mal ganz klar festhalten:
Die Frage, ob es Leben im restlichen Universum gibt, ist eine ganz andere, als die nach intelligentem Leben im restlichen Universum. Letztere ist nur unwesentlich schwerer objektiv und abschließend zu beantworten, als die Frage nach intelligentem Leben irgendwo im Universum.




onslaught schrieb:


> Das kann man so sagen. Also hat die Evolution doch sehr gute Arbeit geleistet, und um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, warum sollte sie ausgerechnet nur auf unserer Erde diese gute Arbeit geleistet haben ?



Die Evolution "leistet keine Arbeit". Fortschritt durch Evolution resultiert aus der Handlung des (Aus)Sterbenes - an und für sich kein sehr zielgerichteter und konstruktiver Prozess und dementsprechend schwer bis gar nicht vorhersag- oder übertragbar.
(ein weitere Sache neben dem Universum, die sich viele Menschen nur schwer bewußt machen - im Gegensatz zum Universum ist es bei der Evolution aber imho immerhin noch möglich)




onslaught schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß waren am Anfang Aminosäuren und Wasser (und Methan?) die sog. Ursuppe, aus der sich die ersten Einzeller entwickelt haben.


 
Was ganz zu Anfang war und wie es dann anfangs weiterging, ist verdammt schwer zu sagen und die Zahl der Theorien übersteigt die Zahl der Indizien deutlich.


----------



## onslaught (26. März 2012)

Mit "Arbeit geleistet" meine ich daß die Entwicklung so wie sie bisher war und auch noch ist, "gut" war und ist. Ich bin kein Akademiker und maße es mir auch nicht an und drücke mich aus wie mir die Evolution den Schnabel hat wachsen lassen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2012)

> Umgekehrt würde er Menschen vermutlich für primitive Automaten erhalten, weil wir es nicht einmal riechen, wenn eine unserer engsten Bezugspersonen vor uns auf einem Platz saß.)


Jede Spezies hat halt seine Eigenarten. Ich möchte auch garnicht erriechen können wer vorher wo gesessen hat und meinen Rüssel in die Kimme des Gegenübers stecken müßen .
Zur Evolution kann quasi keiner was sagen, es war keiner dabei und daher sind es nur Mutmaßungen. Daher wäre auch Leben im Universum möglich und denkbar


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Evolution "leistet keine Arbeit". Fortschritt durch Evolution resultiert aus der Handlung des (Aus)Sterbenes - an und für sich kein sehr zielgerichteter und konstruktiver Prozess und dementsprechend schwer bis gar nicht vorhersag- oder übertragbar.
> (ein weitere Sache neben dem Universum, die sich viele Menschen nur schwer bewußt machen - im Gegensatz zum Universum ist es bei der Evolution aber imho immerhin noch möglich)


 Man könnte aber sagen das durch Selektionsdruck die Art gezwungen wird sich anzupassen. Da sie sonst austirbt.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. März 2012)

Wasser und Aminosäuren sind durch Asteroiden auf die Erde gekommen das wurde nachgewiesen. Man kann sich das so vorstellen, das mit einem Asteroid ein Tropfen Wasser auf die Erde kam und das vor ca. 4,5 Mrd. Jahren.
Für die Sauerstoffbildung sind Stromatolithen verantwortlich. Heute kann man noch in Mexiko solche Gesteine finden.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2012)

Wasser ja aber Aminosäuren nicht. Wie diese entstanden sind ist nicht sicher.


----------



## onslaught (26. März 2012)

Die sich nicht anpassen können, die schwachen die kein Partner zur Fortpflanzung abkriegen sterben aus. Die starken,schönen,schnellen und gescheitesten geben ihre guten Gene weiter an die nächste Generation, eine natürliche Auslese, das versteh ich unter Evolution. Beim Menschen ist das durch sein Bewußtsein und taktieren in den letzten paar tausend Jahren etwas andes verlaufen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. März 2012)

Die wurden aber in Asteroiden gefunden in verdammt vielen


----------



## onslaught (26. März 2012)

Die Erde entstand ja auch aus dem Gerümpel das die Sonne nach ihrer Entstehung umkreiste, und das Gerümpel kann man ja auch als Asteroiden bezeichnen. Die Reste davon findet man draußen im Kuipergürtel.

Wundern tut mich sehr, daß nach 185 Posts noch keiner davon angefangen hat mit, - der Garten ist bestellt, der Gärtner will das so, wir sind die Krone der ...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. März 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Die Erde entstand ja auch aus dem Gerümpel das die Sonne nach ihrer Entstehung umkreiste, und das Gerümpel kann man ja auch als Asteroiden bezeichnen. Die Reste davon findet man draußen im Kuipergürtel.


 
Ganz richtig durch die Elektrostatische Aufladung der Asteroiden haben sich diese miteinander Verbunden und es ist eingroßer Klumpen entstanden, der dann groß genug für seine eigene Anziehungskraft war. 
Da hat doch ein Astronaut auf der ISS Salz mit Wasser vermischt und die kleinen Salzkörnchen haben sich gegenseitg angezogen und verklumpt. Das war die Erklärung, wie sich die Gesteine bei der Entstehung verbunden haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Man könnte aber sagen das durch Selektionsdruck die Art gezwungen wird sich anzupassen. Da sie sonst austirbt.



Und genau das ist die menschelnde, falsche Sichtweise, durch die man auf den Gedanken kommt, man könne Aussagen über andere Planeten begründen.
Kein Lebewesen wird gezwungen und passt sich an. Da würde vorraussetzen, dass Lebewesen sich anpassen können. Können sie aber nicht. Zufällige Mutationen können Lebewesen zufällig Eigenschaften geben, die ihre Überlebenschancen steigern - aber das Lebeweswen selbst da hat rein gar nichts mitzureden. Ebensowenig "die Evolution". Entscheiden tut allein der Zufall und über dessen Wahrscheinlichkeit kann man, ausgehend von einer statistischen Stichprobe N = 1 ( [Erde;] ) nun einmal nichts sagen.




stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Wasser und Aminosäuren sind durch Asteroiden auf die Erde gekommen das wurde nachgewiesen.



Nein. Es ist nachgewiesen, dass Wasser und Aminosäuren durch Asteroiden auf die Erde kommen können. Ob sie das getan haben, ob sie das in einem großen Umfange getan haben, ob dieser Umfang eine Rolle (im Vergleich zu lokalen Vorkomnissen) gespielt hat - alles unbekannt. Und selbst wenn alle diese Fragen mit "Ja" zu beantworten wären, würden sie einen dem Ursprung des Lebens keinen Schritt näher bringen. Denn wie Aminosäuren auf Asteroiden kommen, weiß man auch nicht.



> Für die Sauerstoffbildung sind Stromatolithen verantwortlich. Heute kann man noch in Mexiko solche Gesteine finden.


 
Wo ich schon bei Spitzfindigkeiten bin: Nicht die Steine haben molekularen Sauerstoff freigesetzt, sondern auf ihnen lebende (und indirekt an ihrer Bildung beteiligte) Mikroorganismen.
Das war aber hunderte Millionen Jahre nach der Entstehung des Lebens auf der Erde.




onslaught schrieb:


> Wundern tut mich sehr, daß nach 185 Posts noch keiner davon angefangen hat mit, - der Garten ist bestellt, der Gärtner will das so, wir sind die Krone der ...


 
wie schade wie schade...
*kreationistenkeule noch ein bißchen weiter polier*


----------



## Seeefe (26. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da würde vorraussetzen, dass Lebewesen sich anpassen können. Können sie aber nicht.


 
Seit wann können sich lebewesen nicht anpassen?


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und genau das ist die menschelnde, falsche Sichtweise, durch die man auf den Gedanken kommt, man könne Aussagen über andere Planeten begründen.
> Kein Lebewesen wird gezwungen und passt sich an. Da würde vorraussetzen, dass Lebewesen sich anpassen können. Können sie aber nicht. Zufällige Mutationen können Lebewesen zufällig Eigenschaften geben, die ihre Überlebenschancen steigern - aber das Lebeweswen selbst da hat rein gar nichts mitzureden. Ebensowenig "die Evolution". Entscheiden tut allein der Zufall und über dessen Wahrscheinlichkeit kann man, ausgehend von einer statistischen Stichprobe N = 1 ( [Erde;] ) nun einmal nichts sagen.


 Es ist keine bewußte Anpassung(außer beim modernen Menschen) aber dennoch eine Anpassung. 
In der Evolution haben zufällige Mutationen bestimmt auch viele Fehlversuche produziert. In der Entwicklung einer Art. Sie ist erst dann erfolgreich wenn sie sich angepasst hat. Nur so kann sie überleben. Durch Umweltbedingungen und andere Arten entsteht Selektionsdruck.

Außerdem gibt es auch Vererbungslehre. Nur von Zufällen zu sprechen ist da falsch.


----------



## onslaught (26. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> wie schade wie schade...
> *kreationistenkeule noch ein bißchen weiter polier*



Ne, lassen wir das.


----------



## Pagz (26. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es auch Vererbungslehre. Nur von Zufällen zu sprechen ist da falsch.


 
Nein, es ist genau richtig von Zufall, bzw Wahrscheinlichkeit zu sprechen.
Genmutationen, auf denen die ganze Evolution basiert, können nicht vom Lebewesen gesteuert werden. 
Wenn dieses Lebewesen jetzt durch die Mutation eine sagen wir 0,1% höhere Überlebenschance hat als seine Artgenossen und er dieses Gen an seine Kinder weitervererbt, die dann wiederum häufiger üebrleben als ihre Artgenossen usw, dann setzt sich diese Mutation irgentwann durch.
Genauso gut könnte das Lebewesen mit der Mutation jedoch gefressen werden, obwohl es eine höhere Überlebenschance hatte.
Reiner Zufall also


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2012)

Ich habe nicht gesagt dass das Lebewesen es bewußt steuert.
Der Mensch kann es, aber ist dann in dem Sinne keine biologische Evolution. Indem er sich z.B Kleidung herstellt um nicht zu erfrieren und solche Sachen.

Aber es ist doch so das sich bestimmte Merkmale von Generation zu Generation durchsetzen. Überwiegen die guten Merkmale dann ist die Erfolgwahrscheinlichkeit für die Art höher. Sind es die schlechten dann stirbt sie schlimmstenfalls aus.

Auch der ganze körperliche Bauplan wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zum großen Teil weitergegeben. Da ist nix mit Zufall.

Irgendwie habe ich auch Probleme mich momentan richtig auszudrücken. Hier mal was von Wikipedia..



> Zwar ist die Evolution im Prinzip nicht zielgerichtet, sondern beruht auf zufälligen Änderungen im Erbgut, die zu Abänderungen der Phänotypen führen, die sich wiederum in einer gegebenen Umwelt zu bewähren haben. Da aber neben der zufälligen Mutation auch eine gerichtete Selektion wirksam ist, ist es sinnvoll, von Anpassungen sprechen.
> Die Summe der Anpassungen der Organismen einer Art definiert ihre ökologische Nische. Über Akklimatisation  können sich Lebewesen in den durch das Erbgut gesetzten Grenzen an  bestimmte Umweltfaktoren anpassen. Die verschiedenen möglichen Phänotypen eines Genotyps werden als seine Reaktionsnorm  bezeichnet. Adaptationen erfolgen immer an die gegenwärtige Umwelt. Das  hat zur Folge, dass ein Merkmal seinen adaptierten Charakter auch  dadurch verlieren kann, dass sich die Umwelt verändert. Ursprünglich  adaptive Merkmale, die in einer veränderten Umwelt nun nachteilig  werden, werden auch als Fehladaptation (auch: Maladaptation) bezeichnet.  Lebt ein Organismus in einer unvorhersagbaren, veränderlichen Umwelt,  kann eine hohe genetische Variabilität oder eine weite Reaktionsnorm  selbst ein adaptives Merkmal sein
> 
> Umwelt eines Organismus sind nicht nur die abiotischen Bedingungen  und Faktoren, sondern auch die anderen Lebewesen, mit denen er jeweils  zusammenlebt - einschließlich seiner Artgenossen. Organismen entwickeln  dem entsprechend auch Adaptationen in Reaktion auf diese Lebewesen,  z. B. schnelles Laufvermögen, um Prädatoren zu entkommen. Da der andere Organismus ebenfalls adaptieren kann, kann es zu einer Rückkoppelung führen. Man spricht hier von *Koadaption*. Koadaptionen können zu Symbiose oder Mutualismus führen, wenn sie für beide Partner vorteilhaft sind. In anderen Fällen führen sie oft zu einem evolutionären „Wettrüsten“.
> Ein Organismus in seiner natürlichen Umgebung muss sich in der Regel  nicht an einen einzigen Faktor adaptieren, sondern an zahlreiche  gleichzeitig. Diese Anforderungen können in Konflikt miteinander  geraten. Die tatsächlichen Adaptationen entsprechen deshalb meist nicht  dem technischen Optimum für die jeweilige Funktion, sondern gehen auf  Kompromisse zurück. Innerhalb des Lebensraums einer Population können  durchaus mehrere ökologische Optima existieren, an die eine Adaptation  vorteilhaft wäre. Adaptationen auf die eine Funktion führen hier zu  Nachteilen bei der anderen. Da die jeweilige Population genetisch  zusammenhängt, können die Kompromisse bei der Adaptation hier sogar dazu  führen, dass die tatsächliche Population beide Optima verfehlt. Sind  einige Organismen besonders gut an eine Faktorenkombination adaptiert,  geht dieser Vorteil durch die Paarung mit anders adaptierten in der  nächsten Generation wieder verloren (der Faktor wird in der Populationsgenetik als Genfluss  bezeichnet). Man spricht in diesem Falle davon, das auf die Population  „disruptive“ Selektion einwirkt. Disruptive Selektion kann zur  Aufspaltung einer Population in mehrere Teilpopulationen, und so  letztlich zur Bildung neuer Arten führen.



Außerdem nochmal vereinfacht ausgedrückt: was hat das mit Zufällen zu tun wenn über Millionen von Jahren körperliche Merkmale wie, 2 Beine, 2 Arme, 10 Finger, 2 Ohren usw weiterverbt werden?

In meinen Augen nichts...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo ich schon bei Spitzfindigkeiten bin: Nicht die Steine haben molekularen Sauerstoff freigesetzt, sondern auf ihnen lebende (und indirekt an ihrer Bildung beteiligte) Mikroorganismen.
> Das war aber hunderte Millionen Jahre nach der Entstehung des Lebens auf der Erde.


 
Ja die Steine bestehen aus Cyanobakterien, die über die Fähigkeit der oxigenen Photosynthese verfügen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2012)

Nö. Steine bestehen für gewöhnlich aus Mineralien. In dem Fall von Mineralien, die von Lebensgemeinschaften hinterlassen wurden, an denen höchstwahrscheinlich Cyanobakterien beteiligt waren.
Einen Haufen Bakterien nennt man in aller Regel nicht Stein, sondern Schleimbatzen.

@Headcrash:
Sachlich liegst du mit deiner Meinung nicht ganz falsch, man könnte es so bezeichnen und käme biologisch normalerweise zu den richtigen schlüßen. Aber hier geht es um ein Thema, dass weit über wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen auf diesem Planeten hinausgeht. De facto Spekulationen, die auf keine Fakten zurückgreifen können und wenn man bei derartigen ~eher philosophischen Gedankengängen nicht vollkommen den Faden verlieren will, muss man verdammt aufpassen, was auf der Erde eigentlich wieso funktioniert hat. Und da muss man dann eben auch mal sehr auf seine Ausdrucksweise achten, sonst hat das Unterbewusstsein ganz schnell irgendwo einen allgemeinen Sinn erkannt und übertraten, wo es nie einen gab.
Und z.B. die Evolution ist (Gaia&Co mal außen vor  ) komplett ohne Sinn, Steuerung und Ziel und somit komplett ergebnissoffen, vor allem "nichts" ist ein definitiver Bestandteil der möglichen Ergebnisse. Deswegen:
Das Lebewesen ist Objekt, nicht Subjekt der Evolution. Es passt sich nicht nur nicht bewusst an, sondern auch nicht unbewusst. Es passt sich, in evolutionären Maßstäben betrachtet, überhaupt nicht an. Sondern seine Nachkommen werden angepasst (oder halt nicht). "Organismen entwickeln" sich nicht, sie reagieren nicht, es gibt kein "Wettrüsten", keinen Adaptions"zwang" (man stirbt so oder so) oder auch nur eine -möglichkeit. Auch wenn Wikipedia (und alle anderen) diese Begriffe aus Bequemlichkeit verwenden - sie entstammen alle aus einem Kontext, der zielgerichtetes, intelligentes Handeln der/des Betroffenen bezeichnet.

Solange es aber keine Zielsetzung der Evolution gibt, gibt es auch keine einheitliche Bewegungsrichtung z.B. zu sogenanntem "höheren Leben", die sich in anderen Teilen des Universums übertragen lässt. Es gibt nur uns, einen Einzelfall. Und es gibt unendlich viele Möglichkeiten, die meisten davon vermutlich noch nie von einem Menschen in Betracht gezogen.
(Und damit wären wir wieder an der Grenze des menschlichen Verstandes, denn obwohl wir selbst täglich quasi unendlich viele Möglichkeiten zumindest in Detailfragen haben, können wir uns das i.d.R. genausowenig vorstellen, wie einen unendlichen, expandierenden Raum. Wir habens einfach nicht so mit Unendlichkeit. Oder mit absoluten Enden  )


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2012)

Dann beantworte mir folgende Frage:

was hat das mit Zufällen zu  tun wenn über Millionen von Jahren körperliche Merkmale wie, 2 Beine, 2  Arme, 10 Finger, 2 Ohren, 2Augen usw weiterverbt werden?

Ich finde du bemisst den Zufall und Mutationen eine zu hohe Bedeutung.


> Auch wenn Wikipedia (und alle anderen) diese Begriffe aus Bequemlichkeit  verwenden - sie entstammen alle aus einem Kontext, der zielgerichtetes,  intelligentes Handeln der/des Betroffenen bezeichnet.


Ich sehe es eher als eine Konsequenz das die Umweltbedingungen und Naturgesetze da sind. Und Selektionsdruck kannst du nicht abstreiten. Genauso wenig das Merkmale weitervererbt werden. 

Zufall ist eine Komponente. Aber die anderen haben auch Wichtigkeit, wenn nicht sogar mehr.

Für mich gibt es eine unbewußte Anpassung. Nämlich dann wenn die Art erfolgreich ist.

Natürlich gibt es keine direkte Steuerung von außen(einen Plan) oder ein Ziel. Es ist so weil die Naturgesetze und Umweltbedingungen da sind.


----------



## onslaught (27. März 2012)

> Natürlich gibt es keine direkte Steuerung von außen(einen Plan) oder ein  Ziel. Es ist so weil die Naturgesetze und Umweltbedingungen da sind.



Wer weiß, wer weiß,  (Kreationistenkeule)


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann beantworte mir folgende Frage:
> 
> was hat das mit Zufällen zu  tun wenn über Millionen von Jahren körperliche Merkmale wie, 2 Beine, 2  Arme, 10 Finger, 2 Ohren, 2Augen usw weiterverbt werden?


 
Es hat sich herausgestellt dass 2 Beinpaare eben sehr gut geeignet sind um alles erreichen zu können was du so machen willst.
Das fing bei den Fischen an und setzte sich bei den Säugetieren fort.
Und zwei Augen und zwei Ohren ist eigentlich auch klar denn mit nur einem Augen kannst du nicht räumlich gucken also könnte ein Raubtier nie seine Beute schlagen da er keine Entfernungen abschätzen kann.
Das gleich ist mit zwei Ohren. mit einem Ohr kannst du nicht ermitteln aus welcher Richtung das Geräusch kommt.
2 Arme und 2 Beine ist auch verständlich. Sowas sollte immer paarweise vorhanden sein. Und wenn du jetzt fragst wieso Menschen keine 4 Arme haben musst du dich zuerst fragen wieso Fische keine 6 Flossen haben.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2012)

Es ist mir schon klar das es sich irgendwie als nützlich erwiesen hat. Aber das es weiterverbt wird hat doch nichts mit Zufällen zu tun.

Es ist eindeutig ein System erkennbar. Ok, ohne Mutationen keine neuen Arten. Aber wenn sich evolutionäre Vorteile eingestellt haben, spielen diese nur ncoh eine untergeordnete Rolle für eine Art.


----------



## kühlprofi (27. März 2012)

Zufall ist eh nur ein definitions Wort für etwas das eingetreten ist obwohl es im Gegensatz zum eingetretenen auch noch unzählige Möglichkeiten gegeben haben könnte. Von dem sagt Zufall oder nicht Zufall eh nichts aus.
Fakt ist aber, ihr wisst ja hoffentlich wie Kinder entstehen - dass wir unsere Genetik weitergeben. Und, dass sich Lebewesen den Bedinungen ihres Lebensraums anpassen ist ja echt nichts neues.
Siehe Fische (unter Wasser also habe sie Kiemen usw.) 
Die Diskussion driftet mMn von der ursprünglichen Thematik ab ?!

Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass Lebewesen auch ohne Sauerstoff auf einem Planeten bei minus 3000 Grad existieren könnten 
Auf nem erdänlichen Planeten könnten durchaus auch dinosaurierähnliche Lebewesen exisiteren nur 400 mal grösser z.b. wegen anderer Gravitation?!


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Es ist mir schon klar das es sich irgendwie als nützlich erwiesen hat. Aber das es weiterverbt wird hat doch nichts mit Zufällen zu tun.



Doch schon. Die Evolution hat zu Anfang eine Menge ausprobiert und die Lebewesen, die sich im Wasser durch Gliedmaßen besser und schneller fortbewegen konnten haben das Rennen gemacht und so blieb es bei den Gliedmaßen.
Als das Land erobert wurde griffen die Tiere auch auf Gliedmaßen zurück. Ist einfach vorteilhafter als am Boden entlang zu scharren.

Und bei Vögeln haben sich die vorderen Gliedmaßen zu Schwingen weiter entwickelt.

Interessant finde ich Flughunde. Bei ihnen kannst du sehr gut die Arme und Finger sehen, die den Flügel bilden.

Es muss ja auch einen Grund geben wieso der Mensch und auch die Giraffe je nur 7 Halswirbel haben. Offensichtlich reicht die Anzahl. Mehr wird einfach nicht benötigt.



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass Lebewesen auch ohne Sauerstoff auf einem Planeten bei minus 3000 Grad existieren könnten
> Auf nem erdänlichen Planeten könnten durchaus auch dinosaurierähnliche Lebewesen exisiteren nur 400 mal grösser z.b. wegen anderer Gravitation?!



Minus 3000 Grad will ich mal sehen. 

Soweit ich das in einer Doku gesehen habe ist die Größe der Lebewesen stark von der Gravitation des Planeten abhängig. Je mehr Gravitation desto kleiner oder gedrungener.
Bäume können auch nur eine bestimmte Höhe erreichen. Wäre die Gravitation stärker gäbe es nicht so große Bäume.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2012)

@Threshold: Mir ist schon klar das es viele Versuche gebraucht hat. "Trial&error". Aber ich meinte wenn sich gewisse Merkmale als nützlich erwiesen haben. Über einen längeren Zeitraum. Deswegen verändern sich auch keine Arten mehr. 

@Kühlprofi: Wenn die Gravitation zu schwach ist gibt es keine Atmosphäre.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (27. März 2012)

Ich wusste garnicht, das die Milchstrße eine der ältesten Galaxien ist. 
Genauso wie das die Erde sich an einem der ungefählichsten Position der Galaxie befindet.
Wenn man davon ausgehen kann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eher gering, dass es Leben draußen gibt, dass uns sehr weit vorraus ist.
Das Universum ist vor 13,75 unsere Galaxie vor 13,2 und die Erde vor 4,6 Mrd. Jahren entstanden. Ich finde die Menschheit liegt echt gut in der Zeit.
Wenn man jetzt noch beachtet, das die Galaxie fast wie eine Fabrikanlage arbeitet um irgendwann einen Sonnensytem mit einem Planeten wie die Erde zu erschaffen, dann sind 13,75 Mrd. Jahre auch nicht so viel.


----------



## Seeefe (27. März 2012)

Naja das wirs so geschützt sind haben wir auch dem Mond zu verdanken, unserem treuen und lebensnotwendigem Begleiter


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2012)

Der Mond hat zwar viele Krater und Einschlaglöcher aber der Großteil der Einschläge ist auf die Erde gegangen. Nur das meiste ins Meer.

Oder ist schon erodiert...


----------



## Seeefe (27. März 2012)

Naja mag sein, aber ohne Mond ohne uns


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja mag sein, aber ohne Mond ohne uns


 
Das kann leider niemand sagen da es keinen vergleichbaren Fall gibt und die Erde ohne Mond gibt es nicht.
Das Leben könnte sich völlig anders entwickeln wenn es keine Mond gibt aber ich halte die Entwicklung des Lebens für einen Normalfall -- sofern die Bedingungen stimmen -- und dann ist es egal ob da ein Mond ist oder nicht.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2012)

Ne mit den Mond das stimmt schon. Ohne ihn würde die Erde "eiern" und damit das Klima zu schnell/stark schwanken. Unter diesen Vorrausetzungen hätte es wahrscheinlich hier nie Leben gegeben.


----------



## Seeefe (27. März 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kann leider niemand sagen da es keinen vergleichbaren Fall gibt und die Erde ohne Mond gibt es nicht.
> Das Leben könnte sich völlig anders entwickeln wenn es keine Mond gibt aber ich halte die Entwicklung des Lebens für einen Normalfall -- sofern die Bedingungen stimmen -- und dann ist es egal ob da ein Mond ist oder nicht.


 
Ohne unseren Mond säh unser Planet wie der Mars aus, das ist auch Wissenschaftlich belegt. Unser Mond stabilisiert unsere Erdachse. Dadruch hat unsere Erde auch ihr starkes Magnetfeld und das Klima wechselt regelmäßig, was ohne ihn nicht der Fall wäre.  

Seh dir den Mars an, der hat zwar kleine Monde nur können die den nicht stabilisieren. Schau ihn dir an, noch lebensfeindlicher gehts ja fast garnicht 

War letzens auch eine sehr sehr schöne Dokumentation zu diesem Thema im Fernsehn, nur ist mir entfallen wie die hieß und wo ich sie gesehen habe


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ne mit den Mond das stimmt schon. Ohne ihn würde die Erde "eiern" und damit das Klima zu schnell/stark schwanken. Unter diesen Vorrausetzungen hätte es wahrscheinlich hier nie Leben gegeben.



Wieso sollte es deswegen kein Leben geben?
Das ist doch eine sehr gewagte These. 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ohne unseren Mond säh unser Planet wie der Mars aus, das ist auch Wissenschaftlich belegt. Unser Mond stabilisiert unsere Erdachse. Dadruch hat unsere Erde auch ihr starkes Magnetfeld und das Klima wechselt regelmäßig, was ohne ihn nicht der Fall wäre.
> 
> Seh dir den Mars an, der hat zwar kleine Monde nur können die den nicht stabilisieren. Schau ihn dir an, noch lebensfeindlicher gehts ja fast garnicht
> 
> War letzens auch eine sehr sehr schöne Dokumentation zu diesem Thema im Fernsehn, nur ist mir entfallen wie die hieß und wo ich sie gesehen habe


 
Der Mars ist viel kleiner als die Erde. Die Erde hat eine dichtere Atmosphäre.
Die Venus hat auch keinen Mond aber "herum eiern" tut die nicht.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2012)

Mit der Erdachse das soll wirklich stimmen. Die Venus ist vielleicht zu klein keine Ahnung.


> Wieso sollte es deswegen kein Leben geben?
> Das ist doch eine sehr gewagte These.


Naja, wenn das Klima zu stark und extrem schwankt gibt es keine Stabilität und es ist schwerer das sich Leben bilden kann.


----------



## Seeefe (27. März 2012)

Also ich bin kein Astronom, ich weiß nur das es Fakt ist, das es ohne unserern Mond es nicht so auf der Erde aussehen würde wie heute.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (27. März 2012)

Das mit dem Mond wusste ich so auch noch nicht. 
Der Mod ist ja vermutlich durch die Kollision zwischen Erde und einem Planeten von der größe des Mars entstanden.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Der Mod ist ja vermutlich durch die Kollision zwischen Erde und einem Planeten von der größe des Mars entstanden.


Ja. Das vermutet man.


----------



## Jobo0004a (27. März 2012)

Es wäre ziemlich vermessen von uns Menschen, wenn wir uns als "höhste Lebenform" im Universum ansehen.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Mit der Erdachse das soll wirklich stimmen. Die Venus ist vielleicht zu klein keine Ahnung.



Die Venus ist ein Zwilling der Erde.
Sie ist nur eben zu nah an der Sonne und deshalb 450° heiß.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, wenn das Klima zu stark und extrem schwankt gibt es keine Stabilität und es ist schwerer das sich Leben bilden kann.


 
Das würde ich nicht sagen.
Auf der Erde gab es auch immer wieder Eiszeiten und Vulkanausbrüche. Das hat der Entwicklung des Lebens nicht gestoppt.

Leben hätte sich sicherlich auch ohne Mond entwickelt.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Also ich bin kein Astronom, ich weiß nur das es Fakt ist, das es ohne unserern Mond es nicht so auf der Erde aussehen würde wie heute.


 
Das ist auch richtig aber es wäre doch vermessen zu behaupten dass es ohne Mond kein Leben geben würde.
So entscheidend ist der Mond nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht sagen.
> Auf der Erde gab es auch immer wieder Eiszeiten und Vulkanausbrüche. Das hat der Entwicklung des Lebens nicht gestoppt.


Nur würde es dann täglich Schwankungen von mehreren 100 Grad oder so geben.



> Leben hätte sich sicherlich auch ohne Mond entwickelt.


Glaube ich nicht. Für mich klingt die Theorie mit der Erdachse schlüssig.


----------



## Seeefe (27. März 2012)

Die Venus ist nicht nur näher an der SOnne und somit mehrere Hundert Grad heiß, sondern sie dreht sich um sich selbst langsamer, als um die Sonne  So ähnlich ist se also dann doch net mit unserer Erde. 

Aber der Mond ist nicht nur für die stabilisierung verantwortlich, sondern auch für Ebbe und Flut und für das an und absenken der Erdkruste, was vorallem für unser Magnetfeld wichtig sein soll. 

Aber vorallem glauben Wissenschaftler, hätte sich das Leben, hätten vorallem wir uns viel viel später entwickelt ohne Ebbe und Flut, da durch sie sich das Meer nicht so vermischt hätte  

Aber hab hier mal was gefunden 
Ein Himmel voller Erden - Planetensysteme wie unseres hufiger als gedacht 
Gibt bestimmt noch mehr und ausfürlichere Texte 


Edit: Hab die Doku gefunden 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeKokDgG_P0

So ab der hälfte wird erklärt, wie groß die bedeutung des Mondes ist.


----------



## kühlprofi (27. März 2012)

Naja, dass der Mond wirklich durch den Einschlag eines Meteoriten/Planeten "Theia" enstand wird ja nun in Frage gestellt.
Natürlich würde sich die Erde ohne Mond anders verhalten, aber ob der Mond zwingend notwendig ist, dass es hier Leben gibt ist wohl nicht so einfach zu beweisen Vermutlich würden schon irgendwelche Käfer rumkrabbeln aber zum Leben im heutigen Umfang nicht.

Was ich sehr interessant finde, ist dass sich die Erde immer langsamer dreht - wegen dem Mond  Das heisst in xyz Jahren wird sich die Erde "rückwärts" drehen oder "stillstehen"? Vor weissnichtwievielmillionenoderardenjahren verging ein Tageszyklus noch innerhalb von 16 Stunden^^ 

An der Gravitation würde sich für uns Menschen nichts spürbares ändern. Hier ein interessanter Artikel wer lesen mag 
Ob in dem Artikel alles korrekt ist mag ich bezweifeln aber sind bestimmt interessante Fakten darunter.
Was wre der Planet Erde ohne Mond? Ohne unseren Trabanten wrde es uns Menschen nicht geben


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Nur würde es dann täglich Schwankungen von mehreren 100 Grad oder so geben.
> 
> Glaube ich nicht. Für mich klingt die Theorie mit der Erdachse schlüssig.



Ich glaube du übertreibst. Tägliche Schwankungen von mehreren 100° sind sehr weit hergeholt. Selbst im arktischen Winter sind es nur maximal 80° minus. Wo sollen da die mehrere 100° zustande kommen?



Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber der Mond ist nicht nur für die stabilisierung verantwortlich, sondern auch für Ebbe und Flut und für das an und absenken der Erdkruste, was vorallem für unser Magnetfeld wichtig sein soll.
> 
> Aber vorallem glauben Wissenschaftler, hätte sich das Leben, hätten vorallem wir uns viel viel später entwickelt ohne Ebbe und Flut, da durch sie sich das Meer nicht so vermischt hätte


 
Der Mond ist nur zum Teil für Ebbe und Flut verantwortlich. 
Der Mond hat Einfluss auf die Vulkanaktivität auf der Erde.
Ohne Mond würde es heute wohl weniger Aktivität geben.


----------



## Seeefe (27. März 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube du übertreibst. Tägliche Schwankungen von mehreren 100° sind sehr weit hergeholt. Selbst im arktischen Winter sind es nur maximal 80° minus. Wo sollen da die mehrere 100° zustande kommen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Richtig Gezeiten entstehen auch durch die Anziehugnskraft Erde --> Sonne nur das diese halb so stark sind wie die des Mondes. Und ohne den Mond würden wir heute nicht hier schreiben  von dem Punkt bin ich jedenfalls überzeugt 

100°C sind übertrieben joa, aber selbst 10°C am Tag machen uns Menschen und den Tieren Probleme. Hab mal ne Woche -5°c und dann plötzlich über Nacht einen Anstieg auf +20°C, da gehst du aber kaputt dran  Wenn das ständig so wäre


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> 100°C sind übertrieben joa, aber selbst 10°C am Tag machen uns Menschen und den Tieren Probleme. Hab mal ne Woche -5°c und dann plötzlich über Nacht einen Anstieg auf +20°C, da gehst du aber kaputt dran  Wenn das ständig so wäre


 
Und das sehe ich eben anders.
Du gehst kaputt wenn du von heute auf Morgen 10° Differenz hast und am nächsten Tag wieder.
Das ist verständlich.

Hast du aber 4,5 Milliarden Jahre Zeit dich daran zu gewöhnen wirst du genauso problemlos damit leben und kannst dir was anderes nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Seeefe (27. März 2012)

Da wir Menschen dafür aber nicht "ausgelegt sind", trotzt vllt. 4 Milliarden Jahre gewöhnungszeit, wären wir in unserer heutigen Form sehr wahrscheinlich nicht entstanden


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Da wir Menschen dafür aber nicht "ausgelegt sind", trotzt vllt. 4 Milliarden Jahre gewöhnungszeit, wären wir in unserer heutigen Form sehr wahrscheinlich nicht entstanden


 
Das meine ich doch. Du musst dich vom Menschen lösen. Das Leben hätte andere Arten hervorgebracht. Welche weiß niemand aber die Erde wäre genauso lebendig wie jetzt.
Dass sich der Mensch so weit entwickelt hat wie heute ist doch alleine schon bemerkenswert. Immerhin braucht die Erde kein Lebewesen das sie ausbeutet und verschmutzt.
Trotzdem kam es dazu dass das Gehirn immer größer wurde und sich später eine Sprache entwickelt hat.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (27. März 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt tausende und Millionen von Spezies, die uns unterlegen sind, *aber ich denke nicht das der Mensch die höchst entwickelte Lebensform ist die es gibt.*


 
Man sehe sich nur mal die Hauptschule an.


----------



## Seeefe (27. März 2012)

Naja ob sie genau so Artenvielfälltig wäre, ich weiß nicht  

Und naja, vllt. solls einfach so sein, das wir den Planeten ausbeuten, ihn versuchen (was momentan ja in etwa der Fall ist) zu beschützen und nicht mehr auszubeuten und naja vllt. wirds in 10, 20 oder 30 Jahren ja mit der Ausbeute zuende sein. Ich würde uns selbst aber nicht abwerten, wer weiß, vllt. hätte eine andere Spezies unseren Platz eingenommen, wären wir nicht und hätte genau so gehandelt, aber wer weiß das schon


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2012)

@Gamefruit93: Und was soll daran jetzt so schlimm sein?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (27. März 2012)

Der Mond besteht aus frühem Erdgestein und dieses Gestein ist exakt genau so alt wie die Erde. 
Der Mars ist lebensfeindlich, weil er nicht in der habitalen Zone ist. 
Bei einem blauen Stern liegt die habitale Zone etwa in der Umlaufbahn des Mars. 

Das sich das Wetter auf der Erde an einem Tag von 340° auf - -190°C verändert ist mit genügend Methan und CO2 in der Atmosphäre problemlos möglich. Es müssten nur alle Vulkane gleichzeitig ausbrechen.

Bei der Entstehung der Erde wurde die Oberfläche der Erde so heiß, das diese fast nur aus Lava bestand (So hat sich der Eisenkern gebildet) und durch die fehlende Atmosphäre sich abgekühlt hat.

Ach und in der Wüste wird es nachts auch verdammt kalt, Tagsüber 40-50°C Nachts unter 10°C


----------



## AMD x6 (27. März 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Die Venus ist ein Zwilling der Erde.
> Sie ist nur eben zu nah an der Sonne und deshalb 450° heiß.
> 
> Das würde ich nicht sagen.
> ...



Woher weist du das,das es ohne Mond Leben gegeben hätte.Mit hätte und Währe kommt man nicht weiter.Wir wissen fast gar nichts.Fakt ist das all dieser Umstände die Vorraussetzungen war oder geschaffen wurde für Leben.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (27. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> @Gamefruit93: Und was soll daran jetzt so schlimm sein?


 
Naja, es sind nicht alle so, aber die meisten Leute, die auf diese Schulart gehen, haben eine "Scheißegal"-Einstellung und sind nicht besonders nett.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2012)

Achso, du hast direkt auf seine Aussage(inhaltlich) bezogen. Ich dachte auf irgendwelche Schreibfehler oder so.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (27. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Achso, du hast direkt auf seine Aussage(inhaltlich) bezogen. Ich dachte auf irgendwelche Schreibfehler oder so.


 
Nein Quatsch. 
Themenbezogen.

Ich fände das cool wenn es Leben gibt, wie die Menschen es sich vorstellen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (27. März 2012)

Die N24 Reportage über den Mond, die ich erst jetzt gesehen habe müsste schon etwas älter sein. Zu der Zeit waren viele Fakten noch nciht bekannt. 
Heute weiß man schon wie das ganze Universum strukturiert ist. 
In diesem Video werden viele Fakten behandelt, die wichtig für die Entstehung des Universum, Galaxie, Stern und das Leben auf der Erde sind.
Galaxis Milchstrasse - YouTube


----------



## AMD x6 (27. März 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:
			
		

> Die N24 Reportage über den Mond, die ich erst jetzt gesehen habe müsste schon etwas älter sein. Zu der Zeit waren viele Fakten noch nciht bekannt.
> Heute weiß man schon wie das ganze Universum strukturiert ist.
> In diesem Video werden viele Fakten behandelt, die wichtig für die Entstehung des Universum, Galaxie, Stern und das Leben auf der Erde sind.
> Galaxis Milchstrasse - YouTube



Keine Fakten,alles nur Theorien viele sind nur Utopien.Der Urknall soll es gegeben haben,da sind sich die meisten Wissenschaftler einig.Die große Frage ist von wem?


----------



## kühlprofi (27. März 2012)

Nur mal so zum Thema für alle die denken der Mensch ist ja sooo intelligent und die Tiere sind alle so doof ^^ 
_Schlauer als der Mensch - Die intelligentesten Tiere 1/3_
_Schlauer als der Mensch - Die intelligentesten Tiere 2/3_
_Schlauer als der Mensch - Die intelligentesten Tiere 3/3_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Es ist mir schon klar das es sich irgendwie als nützlich erwiesen hat. Aber das es weiterverbt wird hat doch nichts mit Zufällen zu tun.



Etwas schon vorhandenes weitervererben hat nichts mit Zufall zu tun - stimmt. Aber auch nichts mit der Entwicklung neuer Eigenschaften 



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Siehe Fische (unter Wasser also habe sie Kiemen usw.)



Äh - ne. Eben genau diese Kausalität ist nicht gegeben.
Aber lassen wir das. Die Diskussion driftet zwar nicht immer weiter ab, aber sie dreht sich im Kreis und weitere Wiederholungen werden daran nichts ändern.



> Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass Lebewesen auch ohne Sauerstoff auf einem Planeten bei minus 3000 Grad existieren könnten



Je nach Temperaturskala sicherlich schon auf der Erde realisiert, aber in ° C ist schon der Planet mit "-3000°" unmöglich.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Ne mit den Mond das stimmt schon. Ohne ihn würde die Erde "eiern" und damit das Klima zu schnell/stark schwanken. Unter diesen Vorrausetzungen hätte es wahrscheinlich hier nie Leben gegeben.



"wahrscheinlich"? Da haben wir wieder diese Bewertungen von Wahrscheinlichkeiten auf Basis eines einzigen Einzelfalls...

Davon abgesehen gibt es zumindest eine ganze Reihe von Lebewesen, die mit weit größeren Schwankungen verdammt wenig Probleme haben. 




Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Venus ist vielleicht zu klein keine Ahnung.



Nö, die hat sogar ne ziemlich gute Größe...



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Venus ist ein Zwilling der Erde.
> Sie ist nur eben zu nah an der Sonne und deshalb 450° heiß.



... und liegt afaik auch, rein von der Entfernung her, innerhalb der sogenannten "habitablen Zone". Sie hat nur ein bißchen arg viel Treibhauseffekt. (und eine etwas extreme Athmosphärenchemie)




Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja ob sie genau so Artenvielfälltig wäre, ich weiß nicht



Wissen tut es keiner. Aber in der Praxis sind die größten Stressoren für ein Lebewesen die anderen Lebewesen um es herum. Etwas unschönere abiotische Bedingungen können somit z.T. große Auswirkungen auf die Leistungsfähigkeit einer Gemeinschaft haben - aber wenn die anderen Bedingungen stimmen (z.B. Häufigkeit und Größe großer Störungereignisse, Größe und Heterogenität des Lebensraumes), kann sie trotzdem genauso komplex zusammengesetzt sein. Ggf. sind es aber andere Konzepte, die unter anderen Bedingungen einen größeren Anteil des Artenspektrums ausmachen.


----------



## AMD x6 (27. März 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so zum Thema für alle die denken der Mensch ist ja sooo intelligent und die Tiere sind alle so doof ^^
> Schlauer als der Mensch - Die intelligentesten Tiere 1/3
> Schlauer als der Mensch - Die intelligentesten Tiere 2/3
> Schlauer als der Mensch - Die intelligentesten Tiere 3/3



Schlauer als der Mensch?Also müßten die Tiere jetzt uns Regieren,weil sie so schlau sind Wir haben ein Gabe,was die Tiere nie haben werden,wir können Denken.Aber was das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun hat,weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## stimpi2k4 (27. März 2012)

Das Kepler Teleskop ist ja seit 2009 im All und sucht nach erdähnlichen Planeten. Einen Planeten hat man schon gefunden gar nicht so weit weg.

Was ich faszinierend finde ist, das man Dunklematerie vermutet, damit die Galaxie nicht auseinander driftet .... da sich die äußeren Sterne schneller drehen als sie müssten um in der Bahn zu bleiben.

Die Experten gehen davon aus, dass sich alle Galaxien in einer Wolke Dunklermaterie befinden, also haben die Experten der Nasa ihren Supercomputer benutzt mit allen verfügbaren Daten gefüttert und der Computer hat ein Modell des gesamten Universums berechnet und erstellt. Das erstaunliche ist, das die beobachtungen der Astrologie damit übereinstimmen.

Ein Computer ist ein unglaublich nützliches Werkzeug zur berechnung kosmischer Ereignisse. 

Der Urknall ist doch faktisch schon bewiesen, da mann immer noch Strahlung und Licht vom Rande des Universums messen und oder sehen kann.


----------



## kühlprofi (28. März 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Schlauer als der Mensch?Also müßten die Tiere jetzt uns Regieren,weil sie so schlau sind Wir haben ein Gabe,was die Tiere nie haben werden,wir können Denken.Aber was das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun hat,weiß ich auch nicht


 
Wer sagt, dass regieren intelligent ist?  Wieso muss die Menscheit regiert werden? Weil jeder Einzelne zu dumm ist und wir sonst nichts hinkriegen würden (wie es im heutigen System abläuft??Intelligenz hängt nicht nur davon ab wer am meisten Ressourcen verschwendet, Elektronikartikel entwickelt und verwendet und sich das Leben in ein verschissenes System einteilt das irgendwann sowieso platzen wird. Der Affe in Teil 3 stellt sich bei den Tests vielleicht sogar "intelligenter" als du an.  
Und genauso werden wir nie wie Tiere denken können und diese haben auch ihre Gaben - welche wir nie erlernen können. 

Für jeden Dreck hängt irgendwo ein Schildchen - ja weil wir so intelligent sind^^.
Du denkst einfach schon viel zu vertieft in diesem "Shema" in das du bei deiner Geburt schon reingedrückt worden bist!

Natürlich hat es mit diesem Thread zu tun, wenn wir die ganze Zeit über lebewesen und deren Intelligenz diskutieren - und behaupten die Menschen sind die Allergrössten und klügsten Wesen überhaupt im Universum, da wir ja so dolle PC's und Smartphones haben *facepalm*.


----------



## Seeefe (28. März 2012)

Naja das Dunkle Materie exsistert ist ja klar


----------



## onslaught (28. März 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Das erstaunliche ist, das die beobachtungen der Astrologie damit übereinstimmen.



Wenn du Astro*nomie* meinst, stimm ich dir zu.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... und liegt afaik auch, rein von der Entfernung her, innerhalb der sogenannten "habitablen Zone". Sie hat nur ein bißchen arg viel Treibhauseffekt. (und eine etwas extreme Athmosphärenchemie)


 
Nein die Venus ist außerhalb. Die habitable Zone der Sonne fängt bei 0,95 AE an und die Venus ist rund 0,71 bis 0,72 AE von der Sonne entfernt.
Ergo ist sie zu dicht dran. Ergo ist der Treibhauseffekt zu stark. Ergo ist es auf der Oberfläche zu warm.
Dabei ist es auch egal ob die Atmosphäre nun Schwefelsäure enthält oder nicht. Selbst wenn sie die gleiche Atmosphäre hätte wie die Erde wäre es viel zu heiß.
Der Mars liegt auch innerhalb dieser Zone -- auch wenn es knapp ist -- aber er hat eine zu geringe Masse um eine Atmosphäre zu halten die dicht genug ist um einen Treibhauseffekt zu erzeugen, damit es auf dem Mars wärmer wird.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. März 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Wenn du Astro*nomie* meinst, stimm ich dir zu.


Oh ja da hatte ich wohl einen kurzen Aussetzer.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "wahrscheinlich"? Da haben wir wieder diese Bewertungen von Wahrscheinlichkeiten auf Basis eines einzigen Einzelfalls...


Es ist wohl rein rechnerisch eine Tatsache das die Erdachse ohne Mond instabil ist. Bin aber kein Astronom oder Physiker um das zu überprüfen.



> Davon abgesehen gibt es zumindest eine ganze Reihe von Lebewesen, die mit weit größeren Schwankungen verdammt wenig Probleme haben.


Die meisten Tiere reagieren empfindlich auf Veränderungen in ihren Ökosystem.


----------



## Gast7777 (31. März 2012)

Bei den Ufo Hunters bin ich gerade da angekommen, mal sehen was mich in Teil 2 und 3 erwartet. Ich erinne mich gerne noch an eine Folge aus der ersten Staffel als ein älteres Pärchen nachts mit ihrem Auto auf einer Landstraße fuhren und sie von einem UFO verfolgt wurden, daraufhin standen mehrere Greys vor ihrem Auto und zerrten sie heraus und brachten sie über eine Rampe auf ihr Schiff,
sie konnten vorher auch Schriftzeichen auf dem Schiff erkennen die Frau frage sie wo sie herkommen da zeigte ihnen einer eine Sternenkarte aus einer Galaxie ~36 Lichtjahre entfernt als die Untersuchungen vorbei waren hatten sie Zeit verlohren ein Indiz was häufig zutrifft.
Das krasse war das auf der Kleidung von der Frau angeblich Rückstände von ihnen gewesen sein sollten. Man konnte aber nur ein altes Bild vom kompletten Kleidungsstück an einem Foto sehen, doch was davon über die Jahrzehnte übriggeblieben war, war nur ein kleines Stück Stoff.
Ich bekomme wieder Angst wenn ich zuviel davon schreibe ich habs letztens mal eine Woche sein gelassen die Dokus da konnte ich ohne Probleme schlafen, davor ging gar nichts.
Habe sogar einmal die Nacht durchgemacht wenn man mitten in einer Großstadt wohnt hat man da eher keine Angst nicht wie ich hier.


UFO Hunters s03e02 Genexperimente 1/3.avi - YouTube


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. März 2012)

*Glaubt ihr das wir allein sind im Universum? 				*


Ganz ehrlich nee - YouTube


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (1. April 2012)

Ich bin auch der Meinung dass wir nicht alleine im Universum sind. Schon alleine die Tatsache, dass wir im Grunde nicht einmal die einfachsten Fragen schlüssig ohne Zweifel beantworten können zeigt, dass wir mit unserem Denken nicht sehr weit entwickelt sind. Seit Jahrtausenden versuchen wir eine ultimative Weltformel zu finden und mittlerweile haben unsere hellsten Köpfe riesige mathematische Gleichungen erstellt, die die wenigsten nachvollziehen können.

Es fängt doch schon bei der Größe an. Wo fängt sie an (Stichwort Planck-Länge/ Heisenbergsche Unschärferelation) und wo hört sie auf? Wir versuchen stets mit unserem dreidimensionalen Denken eine Welt zu erklären und zu verstehen, von der wir nur vier Dimensionen erfassen können, aber laut der Superstringtheorie die Welt wie wir sie kennen aus bis zu 26 Dimensionen besteht. Vielleicht ja sogar noch mehr? Wir scheitern schon daran, die Quantenmechanik und die Relativitätstheorie gemeinsam auf einen Nenner zu bringen. Geschweige denn sich deren Konsequenzen sinnbildlich vorstellen zu können.


Worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass wir im Prinzip gar nichts wissen und uns nicht annähernd vorstellen können, was das Universum alles zu bieten hat und ob wirklich überall die uns bekannten Naturgesetze gelten müssen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass es verwegen wäre zu sagen, dass die Erde einmalig ist. Vielleicht gibt es Zivilisationen, für die wir nur eine kleine Amöbe im Reagenzglas sind und uns somit auch nicht so viel Beachtung beigemessen wird, wie wir es eigentlich erwarten würden.

Das Problem ist, dass der Mensch stets nur von sich selbst ausgeht, sprich - was er nicht versteht oder ihm nicht gelingt, kann es auch nicht geben oder funktionieren. Und das obwohl uns die Geschichte immer wieder eines besseren belehrt.

In Wahrheit sind wir nur ein kleines Licht in einem durchschnittlich großen Sonnensystem einer durchschnittlichen Galaxie neben Abermilliarden anderen. Selbst wenn es recht unwahrscheinlich ist, dass Leben irgendwo sonst entsteht, reicht schon ein einziger bewohnter Planet irgendwo im All aus, um unsere Alleinstellung zu wiederlegen. Also wenn ich mir einigermaßen vorstelle, wie verdammt groß Zeit und Raum ist, dann halte ich es nahezu für unmöglich, dass wir das Maß der Dinge und ein Unikum sein sollen.


Da das Thema UFO's hier auch aufgekommen ist. Ich möchte dazu nicht allzu viel sagen, da es eines der kontroversesten Gesprächsthemen überhaupt ist. Ich finde es nur schade, dass alles was auch nur annähernd damit zu tun hat ins Lächerliche gezogen wird. Die Medien sind da nicht unschuldig daran. Vor 50 Jahren hätte kaum einer jemanden als Spinner und Verschwörungstheoretiker bezeichnet, der dazu etwas sagt. Ich will hier keine Diskussion anheizen, ob es sie nun gibt oder nicht. Aber wer dieses Thema als absoluten Nonsens bezeichnet, der sollte sich z.B. mal ein paar der damaligen NASA Live-Mitschnitte anschauen oder ein gutes Buch darüber kaufen, welches auch unter wissenschaftlichen Aspekten verschiedene Dinge beleuchtet oder von Ereignissen berichtet, die von vielen glaubwürdigen Zeugen erlebt wurden, welche von anderen offiziellen Stellen aus untermauert werden konnten.

Es ist heutzutage nur sehr schwierig, für sich selbst erkennen zu können was man glauben kann und was nicht, da das Internet und Fernsehen voll von Müll und sensationsgeilem Gefasel ist, was alles kontroverse nur noch in ein schlechteres Licht rückt. Selbst wenn absolut nichts dran wäre, ist es doch ein Thema welches genauso mit Vernunft, sachlicher Kritik und einer gewissen Portion Skepsis betrachtet werden sollte, wie viele andere auch.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2012)

Nur das sich angebliche Beweise von Ufos immer irgendwie als Fakes und nicht belegbar herausgestellt haben. Nichts davon wurde als wahr befunden. Dazu kommen noch diese ganzen Spinner(sorry, das sind für mich Spinner) die von Entführungen usw berichtet haben.

Ich verstehe nicht wieso die immer noch soviel Zulauf und Symphatien haben. Genauso wie andere Verschwörungstheoretiker. Der 11. September war ja von den Amerikanern eingefädelt worden damit sie einen Grund hatten in Afghanistan Zivilisten totzubomben und um an Öl zu kommen. Die Flugzeuge sind nie im World Trade Center eingeschlagen.

Für mich sind die auch auf einen Level mit Sekten. Da werden Menschen manipuliert/ihre Hirne gewaschen und sie glauben den Müll. Weil es sich ja so schlüssig anhört.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (1. April 2012)

Eben, das meine ich damit. BTW ich hasse dieses Wort Verschwörungstheoretiker, da es nur allzu gerne gegen die eingesetzt werden, die die Dinge anders sehen. Das entbehrt mMn jedweder sachlicher Grundlage. Es ist unglaublich schwer, eine Wahrheit bei solchen Dingen zu finden, da sich so viel Müll verbreitet hat. Du hast deine Meinung und die lasse ich dir.  Ich kann auch nur für mich sprechen. Man kann sagen, dass ich mich mein halbes Leben schon u.A. für philosophische Dinge, Astrophysik und eben auch paranormale Sachen interessiere. Und wenn du dich nun eingehender mit einem Thema wie dem der Ufo's beschäftigst, wirst du - vorausgesetzt du versuchst zu beurteilen statt zu verurteilen - erkennen, dass es eben nicht so einfach zu sagen ist: "Alles Spinner, das gibt es nicht und fertig!".

Nicht dass ich jemanden angreifen wollen würde, aber eine objektive Berichterstattung bieten die einschlägigen Mainstreammedien ebenso wenig, genauso wie die der Pseudo Esotherikseiten, die da von sonstwas für wahnwitzigen Geschichten erzählen. Aber es gibt halt auch alternative Informationsquellen, die wirklich recht seriös vieldiskutierte Themen abhandeln, von denen man sich ein *eigenes Bild machen* kann, ohne dass man die Gegendarstellung dabei außer Acht lässt.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2012)

Ich habe nichts gegen eigene Meinungen und andere Sichtweisen. Oder das in Frage stellen allgemein. Aber ich halte Menschen die bewußt die Wahrheit verdrehen für sehr gefährlich. Da sie andere Menschen manipulieren. Sie bauen geschickt in sich schlüssige Konstrukte auf welche ohne genaue Prüfung plausibel klingen. Und gerade das macht sie gefährlich.

Und ich habe schon viele angebliche Beweise gesehen, welche zum Schluß bei genauer Prüfung keine waren. 

Wer sowas glauben will der glaubt das. Da bringen leider auch keine sachliche Argumente und Beweise etwas. Hatte das in der Vergangenheit schon in diversen anderen Foren durch. Deswegen hat es auch keinen Sinn mit solchen Leuten darüber zu diskutieren.


> Nicht dass ich jemanden angreifen wollen würde, aber eine objektive  Berichterstattung bieten die einschlägigen Mainstreammedien ebenso  wenig, genauso wie die der Pseudo Esotherikseiten, die da von sonstwas  für wahnwitzigen Geschichten erzählen. Aber es gibt halt auch  alternative Informationsquellen, die wirklich recht seriös  vieldiskutierte Themen abhandeln, von denen man sich ein *eigenes Bild machen* kann, ohne dass man die Gegendarstellung dabei außer Acht lässt.


Keine Sorge. Ich habe schon meine "seriösen" Quellen.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (1. April 2012)

Ja das stimmt. Da braucht man nur David Icke als Beispiel zu nehmen. Manches was er sagt, wird wohl stimmen aber bei einigen seiner Aussagen sträuben sich mir die Haare zu Berge. Von mir aus soll jeder glauben was er will, denn jeder hält das was er glaubt für die Wahrheit und lässt sich sehr selten zu einem anderen Gedankengang bewegen. Ich lasse mich sehr gerne auch eines besseren belehren, sofern es für mich nachvollziehbar und schlüssig klingt. Und wenn nicht, ist es auch ok. Mit "Beweisen" sollte man heutzutage, gerade was das Internet und Fernsehen angeht äußerst vorsichtig sein, finde ich.

Im Prinzip aber hast du recht, dass es meist keinen Sinn macht mit Leuten zu diskutieren, die eine völlig andere Meinung haben und vom Hundertsten ins Tausendste zu gehen. Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, dass man dennoch objektiv bleiben sollte, sei ein Thema noch so absurd. Wie gesagt, ich wollte keine Glaubensdiskussion damit anfangen, deswegen belassen wir das doch einfach dabei.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (1. April 2012)

Oh man was David Icke bezwecken will ist das sich sein Konto füllt mehr nicht. Fast alle Verschwörungstheretiker wollen damit Geld verdienen in dem man den leuten das präsentiert was sie hören wollen.
Wenn es eine Nachfrage gibt wird es auch ein Angebot geben. 

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte ist, dass seit 2009 das Weltraumteleskop Kepler nach Erdähnlichen Planeten sucht. Die Beobachtungen werden nach drei Jahren ausgewertet und es liegen heute Ergebnisse vor.
Erstaunlich ist dass es mehr solcher Planeten gibt als bisher angenommen. Die Ergebnisse beziehen alle sich auf die Milchstraße. Die gefundenen Planeten sind alle in unmittelbarer Nähe unseres Sonnensystems da es auch in der Milchstraße eine grüne Zone gibt. Es wäre ja nicht logisch wenn Leben da entsteht wo es nach kurzer Zeit wieder ausgelöscht wird, aufgrund von Kosmischen Ereignissen. 
Das Entstehen von Leben braucht eben Zeit und Ruhe. Das Intelligente Leben setzt auch ein gewisses Alter des Planeten voraus. Kohle und Rohöl entstehen ja nicht von heute auf morgen und da gibt es noch vieles mehr.
Genauso ist das mit der Galaxie wir leben in der Milchstraße eine Galaxie die so alt ist wie das Universum selbst vermutlich gibt es davon nicht so viele.

Zu den bisher gefundene Planeten, die sich in der grünen Zone befinden sind auch nicht alle Optimal um Leben entstehen zu lassen z.B wenn ein Planet um eine Rote Sonne kreist ist die Zone so nah an der Sonne das dieser Planet zu viel Strahlung abbekommt was auf den ersten Blick das entstehen von Leben sehr schwer macht und viele der gefundenen Planeten umkreisen einen roten Stern.  

Die Erde ist schon etwas besonderes aber das bedeutet nicht das es noch mehr solcher Planeten gibt und vielleicht ist einer ja älter als 4,6 Mrd. Jahre.

Zu den ganzen UFO Theorien kann man nur sagen, das bevor so etwas auf die Erde kommt, wir die Signale der Außerirdischen Existenz über unsere Anlagen empfangen werden da auch Außerirdische mal bei null anfangen und genau wie wir in der Vergangenheit ungewollt Signale versenden die mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit sich durch das All verteilen. 
Ebenso werden sich andere wie wir fragen ob sie alleine sind und werden der Frage nach gehen. Natürlich muss man auch davon ausgehen, dass wir keine Signale empfangen weil wir noch nicht soweit waren oder auch andersrum.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2012)

Hatte die Tage gelesen das die neuen gefundenen Planeten wohl größtenteils "Supererden" sein sollen. Also um ein vielfaches größer.

Grünen Zonen gibt es nicht nur in unseren Sonnensystem das stimmt. Man kann das auch auf die Galaxie ausweiten. Wir befinden uns relativ aussen in einen der Spiralarme soweit ich richtig informiert bin. Zu nah am Galaxiezentrum wäre zu gefährlich wie du auch schon mal gesagt hast.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (1. April 2012)

Ja die großen lassen sich leichter finden.

hier ist der Artikel
http://www.rp-online.de/wissen/weltraum/60-milliarden-supererden-in-der-milchstrasse-1.2773546


----------



## Gast7777 (1. April 2012)

Nach ethlichen Folgen der Ufo HUnters fand ich die hier am interressantesten und die Freakfrisur ist auch mit dabei.

UFO Hunters s03e03 Besuch aus dem All 1/3.avi - YouTube


----------



## coroc (1. April 2012)

Wir sind nicht allein! Würd ja sonst gar kein Spass machen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (1. April 2012)

R2D2 musses ja wissen 
sehe ich aber genauso, kp ob das auf einer von den vielen seiten schonmal gesagt wurde, aber alleine die wahrscheinlichkeit auf außerirdisches leben aufgrund von planeten, die auf kohlenstoff basierende lebensformen durch ihre beschaffenheit ermöglichen würden , ist extrem hoch. wenn man noch andere lebensformen (zB auf stickstoff basierende) nimmt, würde die wahrscheinlichkeit nochmals extrem steigen.
ich will jetzt nicht mit irgendwelchen zahlen um mich werfen, aber es ist so gut wie ausgeschlossen, dass wir alleine sind (jaja, ich weiß...die meisten sind durch ihre stimmen im kopf eh nie alleine)

und an die kritiker: hat einer von euch ne vorstellung, wie viele planetes es da draußen gibt?


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Nur das sich angebliche Beweise von Ufos immer irgendwie als Fakes und nicht belegbar herausgestellt haben. Nichts davon wurde als wahr befunden. Dazu kommen noch diese ganzen Spinner(sorry, das sind für mich Spinner) die von Entführungen usw berichtet haben.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht wieso die immer noch soviel Zulauf und Symphatien haben. Genauso wie andere Verschwörungstheoretiker. Der 11. September war ja von den Amerikanern eingefädelt worden damit sie einen Grund hatten in Afghanistan Zivilisten totzubomben und um an Öl zu kommen. Die Flugzeuge sind nie im World Trade Center eingeschlagen.
> 
> Für mich sind die auch auf einen Level mit Sekten. Da werden Menschen manipuliert/ihre Hirne gewaschen und sie glauben den Müll. Weil es sich ja so schlüssig anhört.



Es braucht ja keine Beweise. Die Frage ist: Glaubt man, dass es ausserhalb der Erde noch andere Lebewesen gibt? Und das kann man glauben, denn dafür braucht man es ja nur für wahrscheinlich zu halten, dass sich auf Planet XY paar Bakterien gebildet haben. Das wäre schon extraterrestrisches Leben. Das halten auch viele Wissenschaftler für wahrscheinlich. 

Die Vorstellung von grünen Männchen mit Raumschiffen ist ne ganz andere Sache und gehört ehr in die Märchentruhe. Sowas ist zwar nicht auszuschliessen, aber erstmal viel zu grotesk gedacht. Ich denke bei ausserirdischem Leben erstmal an die Möglichkeit, dass es irgendwo im Universum oder vielleicht auch in einem anderen Universum (gibt ja die Multiversum-Theorie) einen erdähnlichen Planet gibt, auf dem sich Einzeller, Wirbeltiere oder vielleicht sogar menschenähnliche, intelligente Wesen entwickelt haben. Hier hats schliesslich entgegen aller Unwahrscheinlichkeit auch geklappt. Und ich muss dazu auch dringend auf das menschliche Unwissen verweisen. Paar bemannte Mondflüge, eine Sonde auf dem Mars und Teleskope mit denen relativ beschränkt in den Weltraum geglotzt wird. Was können wir wissen?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (2. April 2012)

Die Menschen wissen mehr als du denkst.


----------



## NuTSkuL (2. April 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> menschenähnliche, intelligente Wesen


schonmal ausgeschlossen


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Die Menschen wissen mehr als du denkst.


 
Ich befürchte, dass die Menschheit weit weniger weiß, als sie zu wissen glaubt


----------



## stimpi2k4 (2. April 2012)

Was glaubt die Menschheit denn zu wissen?

Okay die Frage kann man wohl nicht beantworten. 
Wenn man von Allwissenheit ausgeht kann man nie sagen wie viel davon heute erreicht wurde.

Aber Fakt ist, das die Abstände immer kleiner werden in denen etwas neues entdekt wird.

Vor 100 Jahren hat man in 100 Jahren nicht so viel neues entdekt als es heute in 10 Jahren der Fall ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2012)

UNd da hatten Leute vor 100 Jahren schon behauptet "alles was erfunden werden kann wurde bereits erfunden!"


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2012)

Die Menschen in 10 000 Jahren werden von unserem heutigen Wissen über das Universum sicher beeindruckt sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Die Menschen in 10 000 Jahren werden von unserem heutigen Wissen über das Universum sicher beeindruckt sein.


 
Ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass die Menschheit keine weiteren 10000 Jahre überleben wird...


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2012)

Ich schon. Aber es wird bis dahin bestimmt zu der einen oder anderen grösseren Katastrophe kommen, da es so einige Gefahrenherde gibt (z.b schmelzende Pole, Atomwaffen, Meteorit).


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2012)

Selbst wenn - was sind schon 10.000 Jahre? Ein winziger Augenblick in der Geschichte des Universums^^


----------



## stimpi2k4 (2. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass die Menschheit keine weiteren 10000 Jahre überleben wird...



Was macht die da so sicher doch nicht die schlechte Erfahrung mit den Menschen.




Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich schon. Aber es wird bis dahin bestimmt zu  der einen oder anderen grösseren Katastrophe kommen, da es so einige  Gefahrenherde gibt (z.b schmelzende Pole, Atomwaffen, Meteorit).


 
Asteroiden sind die großen.


Wenn sich die Erde 10000 mal um die Sonne dreht wird der Mond um 80.000 cm von der Erde entfernt haben. 

Alk wenn du dir so sicher bist hat du dann vielleicht eine Theorie warum das so sein wird?


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Alk wenn du dir so sicher bist hat du dann vielleicht eine Theorie warum das so sein wird?


 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, es ist nur eine Vermutung^^

Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie unglaublich schnell es die Menschheit in den letzten 100 Jahren geschafft hat, den Planeten auszubeuten und zu schädigen und wenn ich dabei sehe wie wenig der allergrößte Teil der Menschheit bereit ist das zu bemerken oder gar einzusehen...
...und wenn ich dann sehe, dass wir unsere Technik immer weiter entwickeln aber gleichzeitig eine Lebensform sind die sich wegen völliger Belanglosigkeiten wie einer Hautfarbe oder eines Glaubens gegenseitig umbringen und in über 100 verschiedenen Staaten leben müssen um irgendwie kontrolliert miteinander umgehen zu können...
...und wie hilflos ein moderner Mensch heutzutage meist ist wenn er auf Dinge wie Supermarkt, Strom oder fließendes Wasser verzichten müsste...

(die Liste könnte man noch endlos fortführen)

...dann halte ich es einfach für unwahrscheinlich, dass unsere Spezies noch länger als ein paar hundert Jahre durchhalten kann


----------



## stimpi2k4 (2. April 2012)

Oh ja die Liste kann lang werden.

Aber was wären wir heute, ohne die Kriege aus der Vergangenheit oder die Pest.

Bei den Tieren hat das Leben einfache Mittel sich zu auszugleichen aber bei den Menschen muss es radikaler sein und das sind genau die Punkte aus der langen Liste.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Aber was wären wir heute, ohne die Kriege aus der Vergangenheit oder die Pest.



10 Milliarden?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 10 Milliarden?


 
Noch mehr!
Ich würde auf "überbevölkert" tippen!


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Noch mehr!
> Ich würde auf "überbevölkert" tippen!


 
10 Milliarden IST übervölkert und nach Ansicht der großen Organisationen die sich damit beschäftigen die maximale Obergrenze die erreicht werden kann - und in etwa 50-70 Jahren (da gehn die Schätzungen auseinander) erreicht werden wird.
Wenn es keine Kriege gegeben hätte (beziehungsweise die menschliche Natur nicht so zerstörerisch wäre) wären wir da wahrscheinlich heute schon.

Aber das hat wenig mit alleine im Universum oder nicht zu tun, höchstens was damit, dass die Herren Aliens in ein paar Hundert jahren vielleicht wieder alleine sind wenn wir uns ausgelöscht haben...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (2. April 2012)

Mit dem selber auslöschen ist ja auch nicht so einfach. 
Da würde ich sagen wenn der Planet nicht komplett in alle Einzelteile zerlegt wird, werden immer Menschen überleben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2012)

Ja, das wahrscheinlich schon - nur nicht mehr in der heutigen Form sonder eher wieder wie vor 2000 Jahren.
"Ich weiß nicht welche Waffen es im 3. Weltkrieg geben wird, aber im 4. werden wir mit Stöcken und Steinen kämpfen" hat Einstein schon gesagt und er wird wahrscheinlich Recht behalten.

Wie wohl eine intelligente außerirdische Rasse auf sowas reagiert? Wahrscheinlich gar nicht - zu primitiv ist doch eine Spezies die sich selbst bekämpt, um in den galaktischen Rat oder was auch immer (die Föderation?! ) aufgenommen werden zu können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Die Menschen wissen mehr als du denkst.


 
Ein gewisser Teil weiß jedenfalls nicht, was der Titel dieses Threads ist...


----------



## DarthLAX (3. April 2012)

hm...so groß wie das universum ist, währe es schon so extremst unwahrscheinlich, das wir allein "hier" sind, das die mathematiker das wohl nicht berechnen können (selbst wenn das leben ein "zufall" ist d.h. die bedingungen wo anders genau so sein müssen wie sie auf der jungen erde waren, dann ist die wahrscheinlichkeit das dies irgendwo im All nochmal passiert extremst hoch, allein schon durch die zahl der galaxien und der darin befindlichen sterne bedingt!)

mfg LAX


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. April 2012)

Die Frage ist doch eher wie weit sich anderes Leben im Universum im Vergleich zu uns entwickelt hat. 
Zu denken, dass wir das einzige sind können wir ausschließen, da man auf unseren Planeten sehen kann, das es auch andere Lebewesen außer uns gibt.
Selbst das Aussterben der Dinosaurier hat das restliche Leben auf der Erde geprägt.

Wie sehen eigentlich Lebensformen aus, die auf Stickstoff basieren?


----------



## DarthLAX (3. April 2012)

hm...

wer sagt dir das es "viecher" gibt die da drauf basieren? (ok, wer sagt mir das es sie nicht gibt ^^)

mfg LAX


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. April 2012)

Kohlenstoff und Stickstoff sind Nachbarn im Perioden System. 
Da haben glaube ich Wissenschaftler mal gesagt, dass wenn eine Lebensform nicht auf Kohlenstoff basiert läge es sehr nahe, das es Stickstoff sein könnte.
Reiner Stickstoff ist für alle auf Kohlenstoff basierenden Lebensformen tödlich. 
Aber ohne Stickstoff ..... ach einfach mal bei wiki nachlesen ist gleich zu Beginn erklärt.

So nach dem Motto wenn etwas auf Kohlenstoff besteht dann kann auch etwas auf Stickstoff bestehen. 
Intelligente Pflanzen oder so etwas ......


----------



## onslaught (3. April 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Da würde ich sagen wenn der Planet nicht komplett in alle Einzelteile zerlegt wird, werden immer Menschen überleben.



Das würde ich aber sehr bezweifeln, es gibt weitaus bessere Überlebenskünstler als den Menschen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Kohlenstoff und Stickstoff sind Nachbarn im Perioden System.
> Da haben glaube ich Wissenschaftler mal gesagt, dass wenn eine Lebensform nicht auf Kohlenstoff basiert läge es sehr nahe, das es Stickstoff sein könnte.



Das war wenn dann Silizium. Für die chemischen Eigenschaften eines Atoms ist die Elektronenkonfiguration der äußersten Hülle am wichtigsten - und die ist bei C und Si identisch. N ähnelt C zwar vom spezifischen Gewicht und Kernaufbau her, hat aber deutlich andere Bindungseigenschaften und kann somit keine vergleichbaren Verbindungen aufbauen. Nicht umsonst ist er in allen bekannten Lebewesen das wichtigste Element für Moleküle, deren Eigenschaften über die reiner Kohlensauerwasserstoffe hinausgehen.

Ich persönlich halte Spekulationen über alternative Elemente aber für wenig zielführend. Auf der einen Seite können wir kein einziges biologisch bedeutendes Molekül 1:1 durch eins mit geänderter Zusammensetzung ersetzen, auf der anderen Seite gibt es eine unüberschaubare Anzahl an möglichen Verbindungen und eine ebenso unüberschaubare Anzahl an möglichen Umgebungsbedingungen, unter denen sie ggf. für die Bildung von Leben brauchbar sein könnten. Die klassische, auf ihre Standardbedingungen zentrierte Chemie kann darüber gar keine Aussage treffen. Die ist schon mir real existierenden Organismen überfordert (die z.T. von Reaktionen leben, die in der Standardchemie Energie verbrauchen statt produzieren würden...)
Ähnlich wie zur Frage "wo kann sich Leben, wie wir es kennen, bilden?" gilt auch hier: Scheinbar unbegrenzt vieles ist denkbar. Nichts davon ist einschätzbar. Man kann sich von den großen Zahlen blenden lassen und in extreme verfallen (so einige Diskussionsteilnehmer hier und wie viele populär"wissenschaftliche" Beiträge) oder man kann einfach mal zugeben, dass die Menschheit davon nichts weiß und bis auf weiteres auch nichts wissen kann.




> Reiner Stickstoff ist für alle auf Kohlenstoff basierenden Lebensformen tödlich.


 
Molekularer Stickstoff ist für so ziemlich alle Lebewesen egal, weil er nunmal ziemlich inert ist. Obwohl es massive Vorteile bringt, ist es bislang afaik nur zwei Gruppen überhaupt gelungen, einen Effekt daraus zu ziehen.
Was für viele (aber auch bei weitem nicht alle) schädlich ist, ist die Abwesenheit von Sauerstoff in einer reinen Stickstoffathmosphäre.


----------



## Seabound (3. April 2012)

Ich hoffe, wir sind alleine!

Ich will nicht, dass irgendwelche Mutantenassis from Outer Space kommen und uns unsere eh schon knappen Ressourcen klauen. Dann wird das Bezin noch teurer. Und zum Schluß lassen die dann noch ihren stinkenden Müll hier. Nene Freunde, dann lieber "All Alone in the Night"! Deswegen hab ich auf "ja" geklickt! Und wenn doch welche kommen sollten, hoffe ich, wir bomben sie in ihre (wie auch immer aussehende) Steinzeit zurück. Genug Waffen haben wir ja!


----------



## Seeefe (3. April 2012)

Also ich glaube wenn welche kömmen würden  dann kann dir der Bezinpreis egal sein. Ich glaube der wäre eins deiner letzten gedanken


----------



## onslaught (4. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, wir sind alleine!
> 
> Ich will nicht, dass irgendwelche Mutantenassis from Outer Space kommen und uns unsere eh schon knappen Ressourcen klauen. Dann wird das Bezin noch teurer. Und zum Schluß lassen die dann noch ihren stinkenden Müll hier. Nene Freunde, dann lieber "All Alone in the Night"! Deswegen hab ich auf "ja" geklickt! Und wenn doch welche kommen sollten, hoffe ich, wir bomben sie in ihre (wie auch immer aussehende) Steinzeit zurück. Genug Waffen haben wir ja!



Warum so negativ ? Wenn sie zu uns kommen können sind sie jedenfalls weiter entwickelt, oder intelligenter als wir 
und das würde ich eher positiv sehen. Ja, ich habe Independence Day gesehen.

Gestorben wird so oder so.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, wir sind alleine!
> 
> Ich will nicht, dass irgendwelche Mutantenassis from Outer Space kommen und uns unsere eh schon knappen Ressourcen klauen. Dann wird das Bezin noch teurer. Und zum Schluß lassen die dann noch ihren stinkenden Müll hier. Nene Freunde, dann lieber "All Alone in the Night"! Deswegen hab ich auf "ja" geklickt! Und wenn doch welche kommen sollten, hoffe ich, wir bomben sie in ihre (wie auch immer aussehende) Steinzeit zurück. Genug Waffen haben wir ja!


 
Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass du das als Witz gemeint hast 

Falls nicht: Eine derart hoch entwickelte Spezies die es vermag insterstellare Reisen solcher Größenordnungen zu bewältigen hat weder ein Rohstoff- noch ein Müllproblem - und ist von unseren Waffen höchstwahrscheinlich derart unbeeindruckt dass sie lachend zum nächsten bewohnten Planeten reisen


----------



## Gamer090 (5. April 2012)

Wir sind nicht alleine im Universum. Die Frage ist nur, was für andere Lebensformen gibt es denn da draussen?

Wie in Filmen oder in Spielen glaube ich weniger, dann müsste man fragen wo ist E.T und telefoniert nach Hause? 

Vielleicht gibt es ja schon seit es auf der Erde Leben gibt auch wo anderst Leben aber die dort sind schn weiter entwickelt, was wir in Sci-Fi Filmen bringen ist da Realität wer weiss ob jemand Herausfindet was es noch so alles da gibt. Bei so einer Entfernung jedoch wäre Reisen zwischen Galaxien wirklich schwer.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. April 2012)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist wohl kleiner das wir alleine im All sind, als dass es irgendwo noch andere Lebensformen gibt. Was daran so speziell sein soll weiss ich nicht. Wir Menschen sind da wohl ein bisschen zu engstirnig. 

Die Frage ist nur ob es weiterentwickelte intelligente Lebensformen gibt, die sich für uns interessieren und uns besuchen. Diese Wahrscheinlichkeit ist eher klein. Da wir nach aussen eher wie Parasiten wirken und die von uns ja nicht viel lernen könnten. Ausser unserer "Menschlichkeit" die man als Positiv oder eben auch Negativ werten kann

vielleicht waren sie ja schon da und haben einen mitgenommen, uns aber als eher uninteressant befunden. Wer weiss


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> vielleicht waren sie ja schon da und haben einen mitgenommen, uns aber als eher uninteressant befunden. Wer weiss


 
So unwahrscheinlich ist das nicht (also nicht das mitgenommen, das sollte nicht nötig sein).
Wenn eine Zivilisation so extrem fortgeschritten sit dass sie so weit reisen kann und in den Tiefen des Alls Forschung betreibt, dann:
- ist es für uns mit unseren Mitteln unmöglich sie zu bemerken wenn sie es nicht wollen
- ist es erst Recht unmöglich sich in irgendeiner Form zu wehren wenn sie uns böse wollen und
- ist es sehr wahrscheinlich dass sie uns für dermaßen unterentwickelt halten, dass sie uns keine weitere Beachtung schenken außer einen Eintrag im Logfile "primitive Lebensform auf Planet 7234nbf09834 registriert".


----------



## Festplatte (9. April 2012)

Es gibt garantiert noch anderes Leben im Universum, in welcher Form auch immer! Das Universum ist so riesig, da kann es ja nicht sein, dass wir die einzigen sind!


----------



## NexusEXE (9. April 2012)

Es könnte auch durchaus sein, dass es Völker oder auch Lebewesen gibt, die uns von Technologie her um x Jahre voraus sind, sind könnten die Rolle eines Agressors oder eines freundlichen Volkes einnehmen. Wenn sie uns überlegen sind, dann hätten wir im ersten Falle keine Chance, es würde dann auch nicht so sein, dass ein Commander Shepard die Erde oder Citadel oder was auch immer rettet, denn ein Mensch oder auch alle Menschen können den Nachteil der Technologie oder der überlegen Durchschnittsintelligenz nicht kompensieren...

Darum sollten wir uns nicht allzu viele Gedanken machen, denn es könnte ja auch durchaus uns beobachten, um abzuwarten und uns dann zu vernichten, oder um eine paar Jahrhunderte abzuwarten, um dann mit uns auf einem Level zu sein und dann zu kommunizieren...


----------



## Seeefe (9. April 2012)

Nunja ich vertrete selbst ja die These, wir könnten einen Angriff von anderen Lebensformen nur abwehren, bzw. sie besiegen, wenn die Menschheit zu einem "Staate" wird. Nur wenn alle Menschen zsm. arbeiten würden, hätte man eine Chance gegen Außerirdische Feinde 

Aber auch sehe ich fortschritliche Technologie nicht unbedingt als Pluspunkt an. Man kann noch so fortschritlich sein, eine Schwachstelle gibt es immer.

Z.B. kann ich mir das im Fall der Fälle gut vorstellen, das man die Invasoren mit einem Guerilla Kampf besiegen könnte, gut außer die Bomben die ganze Erde einfach kaputt mit was auch immer  
Da hilft einem auch nicht die beste Technologie, den Beweis haben wir in entlichen Kriegen dazu schon bekommen  Vietnam zeigt das ganz schön. Die ganze fortschritliche Technologie hat den Amis dann auch nicht geholfen


----------



## NexusEXE (9. April 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja ich vertrete selbst ja die These, wir könnten einen Angriff von anderen Lebensformen nur abwehren, bzw. sie besiegen, wenn die Menschheit zu einem "Staate" wird. Nur wenn alle Menschen zsm. arbeiten würden, hätte man eine Chance gegen Außerirdische Feinde
> 
> Aber auch sehe ich fortschritliche Technologie nicht unbedingt als Pluspunkt an. Man kann noch so fortschritlich sein, eine Schwachstelle gibt es immer.
> 
> ...



Vietnam war was anderes, die aliens wären unserer technlogie vielleicht um jahrtausende voraus, d.h zum beispiel ein quantenverdränger oder eine maschine zur störung des raum-zeit kontinuums dass eine galaxie auslöschen könnte...


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Nunja ich vertrete selbst ja die These, wir könnten einen Angriff von anderen Lebensformen nur abwehren, bzw. sie besiegen, wenn die Menschheit zu einem "Staate" wird. Nur wenn alle Menschen zsm. arbeiten würden, hätte man eine Chance gegen Außerirdische Feinde
> 
> Aber auch sehe ich fortschritliche Technologie nicht unbedingt als Pluspunkt an. Man kann noch so fortschritlich sein, eine Schwachstelle gibt es immer.



Betrachte dir mal die Zeiträume in denen wir uns bewegen - 10.000 Jahre sind im Maßstab des Universums ein Wimpernschlag. Und jetzt denke mal drüber nach wie wenig beispielsweise eine imaginäre Menschheit (selbst wenn sie vereint gewesen wäre) noch vor nur 500 Jahren gegen uns heute hätte ausrichten können? Ritterrüstungen gegen moderne Gewehre und Festungen gegen Atomwaffen? Keine Chance.
Und das sind 500 Jahre - eine solche Zivilisation könnte uns viele Millionen (Erden-)Jahre voraus sein...


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

Wenn eine außerirdische Intelligenz uns viele Millionen Jahre voraus sind, sind wir in deren Augen wahrscheinlich nichts anderes als ein lästiges Insekt. Sie beachten uns nicht oder schlagen einmal mit der Fliegenklatsche drauf. 
Der Mensch ist für den Alien das was die Schabe für uns ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2012)

So ist es, hab ich ja bereits erwähnt - wir sind sowohl technologisch als auch emotional so rückständig dass keine vernünftige hochentwickelte Zivilisation ein Interesse an uns haben würde. Wir sind weder in der Lage weiter als einen Katzensprung ins All vorzudringen noch überhaupt mit uns selbst klarzukommen.

Ich meine seht euch mal um - wir zerstören in rekordzeit unseren Planeten dass man denken könnte wir hätten noch ne Ersatzerde in der Tasche und bringen uns gegenseitig um weil einer einen besseren imaginären Freund ("Gott") haben will als der andere?
Da hat man als Alien ja gar keine andere Wahl als uns für völlig unterentwickelt zu halten.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

Ich habe ja schon den Verdacht das wir selbst im Fernsehen einer Superalienrasse sind und sie sich in der täglichen Ausgabe ihrer Doku Soap über uns lustig machen. 
Manchmal fühle ich mich einfach beobachtet. Auch wenn ich auf dem Klo sitze.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon den Verdacht das wir selbst im Fernsehen einer Superalienrasse sind und sie sich in der täglichen Ausgabe ihrer Doku Soap über uns lustig machen.



Das würde ich ehrlich gesagt weniger erschreckend finden als die Tatsache, dass wir uns in einschlägigen Sendern vorführen (Dschungelcamp, Talkshows, Castings usw) um _uns über uns selbst _lustig zu machen - und damit Einschaltquoten erreichen von denen Kanäle über Nachrichten, Wissen und kultur nur träumen können.


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon den Verdacht das wir selbst im Fernsehen einer Superalienrasse sind und sie sich in der täglichen Ausgabe ihrer Doku Soap über uns lustig machen.
> Manchmal fühle ich mich einfach beobachtet. Auch wenn ich auf dem Klo sitze.


 
Dann mach doch einfach mal die Cam im Bad aus und schon sieht das keiner mehr und wenn du glück hast gibts auch wetten auf dich Die Asgard machen ne Doku über dich, ich glaub ich schau zuviel Stargate


Sowas finde ich immer nicht schlecht Drake-Gleichung aber für richtige aussagen fehlt uns einfach die nötige technologie. Irgendwann werden wir mehr über unser eigenes Sonnensysten wissen, wobei das meiste bis jetzt eh nur schätzungen sind


----------



## Seeefe (9. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Betrachte dir mal die Zeiträume in denen wir uns bewegen - 10.000 Jahre sind im Maßstab des Universums ein Wimpernschlag. Und jetzt denke mal drüber nach wie wenig beispielsweise eine imaginäre Menschheit (selbst wenn sie vereint gewesen wäre) noch vor nur 500 Jahren gegen uns heute hätte ausrichten können? Ritterrüstungen gegen moderne Gewehre und Festungen gegen Atomwaffen? Keine Chance.
> Und das sind 500 Jahre - eine solche Zivilisation könnte uns viele Millionen (Erden-)Jahre voraus sein...


 
Ich sagte ja außer wenn sie uns platt Bomben. Das dann die Ritter keine Chance haben ist klar  Aber mehr im 1gegen1 da ist trotzdem relativ ausgeglochen trotz des "großen" Zeitabstands.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja außer wenn sie uns platt Bomben. Das dann die Ritter keine Chance haben ist klar  Aber mehr im 1gegen1 da ist trotzdem relativ ausgeglochen trotz des "großen" Zeitabstands.


 
Im (unbewaffneten) 1 gegen 1 macht dich Neuzeitmensch jeder Ritter höchstwahrscheinlich sehr schnell platt... aber diese Situationen sind bei ausreichendem Fortschritt nicht nötig


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Im (unbewaffneten) 1 gegen 1 macht dich Neuzeitmensch jeder Ritter höchstwahrscheinlich sehr schnell platt... aber diese Situationen sind bei ausreichendem Fortschritt nicht nötig


 
Hast du eine Ahnung wie unbeweglich ein Ritter mit der schweren Rüstung ist?
Und so ein Schwert wiegt eine Menge. Das versuch mal ein paar Minuten lang zu halten.
Sofern du gut zu Fuß bist -- und das bist du denn du hast ja die schicken Nike Treter an -- hat der Ritter keine Chance.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du eine Ahnung wie unbeweglich ein Ritter mit der schweren Rüstung ist?
> Und so ein Schwert wiegt eine Menge. Das versuch mal ein paar Minuten lang zu halten.
> Sofern du gut zu Fuß bist -- und das bist du denn du hast ja die schicken Nike Treter an -- hat der Ritter keine Chance.


Nö, wie willst du den Ritter besiegen?
Umrennen?
Ein Vergleich Soldat-Ritter bzw. Bürger-Bürger wäre passender!

Und da wären die Aliens deutlich überlegen, die schicken ja keine Touristen um die Erde zu erobern!


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. April 2012)

Noch fast vergessen, hat das einer von euch gesehen. Das lief mal auf N24

Aliens - Angriff aus dem All - Teil 1 - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsYpVqJhl6w


----------



## Seeefe (9. April 2012)

Sry, hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Meinte eig. allgemein die Menschen im Mittelalter. 

Aber wie gesagt, das 1gegen1 gibts in vielen Variationen  Auf einer Ebene würde der Mensch der heutigen Zeit mit ner Schusswaffe gewinne, aber im Guerilliakampf wiederum, hat auch der Mensch ausm Mittelalter ne Chance, da ist wieder die Sache mit Vietnam, was das eindrucksvoll wiederspiegelt.  

Aber vllt. denken wir da auch einfach viel zu weit. Die Aliens müssen ja nicht mit Lasern oder so bewaffnet sein  Vllt. sind sie garnicht mal soviel stärker, nur weil sie weiter entwickelt sind


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du eine Ahnung wie unbeweglich ein Ritter mit der schweren Rüstung ist?
> Und so ein Schwert wiegt eine Menge. Das versuch mal ein paar Minuten lang zu halten.
> Sofern du gut zu Fuß bist -- und das bist du denn du hast ja die schicken Nike Treter an -- hat der Ritter keine Chance.


 
ja, die Ahnung habe ich (Ich hab zwar selbst keine Rüstung aber das ein oder andere Schwert zu Hause...) - das Problem ist dass du dem Ritter auch nicht wehtun kannst wenn du wegrennst 
Aber darum gehts hier ja auch eigentlich nicht.

Bei Bürger gegen Bürger ist es recht ausgeglichen wobei aber die "älteren" Vorteile haben könnten (und so auch die Menschen gegen 50.000 Jahre modernere Aliens wenn wir zugrunde legen dass sie einen ähnlichen Körperbau haben was natürlich unwahrscheinlich ist), da bei den hoch entwickelten Spezies weniger körperliche Kraft und mehr Intelligenz gefordert wird und sich die Körper entsprechend den Anforderungen der Umwelt angepasst haben werden, sei es duch Evolution (bei sehr großen Zeiträumen) oder schlicht durch Gewohnheit (wie bei unseren "Bürohengsten"... die sind zwar nicht zwangsläufig intelligent aber doch meist physisch nicht sonderlich angsteinflößend).


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ja, die Ahnung habe ich (Ich hab zwar selbst keine Rüstung aber das ein oder andere Schwert zu Hause...) - das Problem ist dass du dem Ritter auch nicht wehtun kannst wenn du wegrennst
> Aber darum gehts hier ja auch eigentlich nicht.


 
Du kannst auch stehen bleiben und hoffen dass er vor Erschöpfung zusammenbricht weil er ständig auf dich einprügelt. 

Solange du einigermaßen Fit bist hast du gute Chancen. Der Ritter hat doch keine militärische Ausbildung. Du bist ihm überlegen. Du hast Kampferfahrung. Auch wenn es nur am PC ist.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. April 2012)

@ Seeefeer zeitliche Unterschied ist zu gering...
In Vietnam war der Feind immer in Waffenreichweite.
Aber Raumfahrende "Völker" können ganz einfach hinterm Mars ein paar Raketen losschießen und wir Menschen würden sie nichtmal kratzen können!
Schick mal Ritter gegen Kampfjets ins Feld.

Und dass ein Ritter keine Kampfausbildung hat, halte ich für ein Gerücht, die wurden i.d.R. ihr ganzes Leben ausgebildet.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Und dass ein Ritter keine Kampfausbildung hat, halte ich für ein Gerücht, die wurden i.d.R. ihr ganzes Leben ausgebildet.


 
Das weiß ich nicht. Ich meine nicht den englischen Lord. Ich rede von den Leuten die für die Kirche in die Kreuzzüge gezogen sind. Und sag mir jetzt nicht dass das alles erfahrende top ausgebildete Kämpfer waren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Solange du einigermaßen Fit bist hast du gute Chancen. Der Ritter hat doch keine militärische Ausbildung. Du bist ihm überlegen. Du hast Kampferfahrung. Auch wenn es nur am PC ist.


 
Kampferfahrung... ohje. Erfahrung wird wahrscheinlich jeder Ritter mehr haben als ich (die meisten sind sehr wohl geschult gewesen mit dem Umgang ihrer Waffe - war in ihrem eigenen Interesse darin gut zu sein sonst war man nicht lange Ritter...), ich habe lediglich ne Nehkampfausbildung beim Bund hinter mich gebracht vor vielen Jahren und kann ein klein wenig mit nem Schwert umgehen (aber eher mit Katanas, nicht mit den klobigen schweren Ritterdingern ). Da siehts auch nicht unbedingt gut aus für mich. Aber wie gesagt - wir schweifen zu sehr ins OT ab 

@Hansvonwurst: So siehts aus - die mann gegen mann Situation wird selbst in einem solchen Falle niemals auftreten - es sei denn die Aliens wollen es so und haben (Predator-like) Spaß daran andere Völker im Einzelkampf umzulegen.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

Eine logisch denkende Zivilisation ist daran interessiert dass möglichst wenige der eigenen Art bei einem militärischen Konflikt gefährdet werden.
Daher denke ich dass sie die Menschen -- sollte es dazu kommen -- von einer Umlaufbahn her beschießen würden. Es reicht schon die großen Städte und die Energieversorgung + Wasserversorgung zu zerstören.


----------



## AMD x6 (9. April 2012)

@Hansvonwurst: So siehts aus - die mann gegen mann Situation wird selbst in einem solchen Falle niemals auftreten - es sei denn die Aliens wollen es so und haben (Predator-like) Spaß daran andere Völker im Einzelkampf umzulegen. [/QUOTE]

Ja Predator und Alien mein Top Lieblingsfilme,wobei ich immer gefragt habe wie dieser Predators sich so Weitetentwickeln können  wo doch sie wie Wilde Bestien aussehen und handeln?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. April 2012)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Ja Predator und Alien mein Top Lieblingsfilme,wobei ich immer gefragt habe wie dieser Predators sich so Weitetentwickeln können  wo doch sie wie Wilde Bestien aussehen und handeln?


 
Mit viel Zeit, Glück und einem Terrorregime!


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine logisch denkende Zivilisation ist daran interessiert dass möglichst wenige der eigenen Art bei einem militärischen Konflikt gefährdet werden.
> Daher denke ich dass sie die Menschen -- sollte es dazu kommen -- von einer Umlaufbahn her beschießen würden. Es reicht schon die großen Städte und die Energieversorgung + Wasserversorgung zu zerstören.


 
Die Menschheit kannst du mit einer solchen Technik leicht untersuchen und ein per Gentechnik genautes Virus auf sie loslassen dass jeden Menschen tötet und für die Aliens ungefährlich ist.
Wenn das zu fortschrittlich ist nimm nen dicken EMP und schalte mal weltweit für 4 Wochen den Strom aus - durch das verursachte Chaos ist die Menschheit völlig handlungsunfähig und hat in den meisten Gebieten höchstwahrsheinlich bereits begonnen sich selbst zu bekämpfen


----------



## AMD x6 (9. April 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Mit viel Zeit, Glück und einem Terrorregime!



Ahaaa,alles klar


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Menschheit kannst du mit einer solchen Technik leicht untersuchen und ein per Gentechnik genautes Virus auf sie loslassen dass jeden Menschen tötet und für die Aliens ungefährlich ist.
> Wenn das zu fortschrittlich ist nimm nen dicken EMP und schalte mal weltweit für 4 Wochen den Strom aus - durch das verursachte Chaos ist die Menschheit völlig handlungsunfähig und hat in den meisten Gebieten höchstwahrsheinlich bereits begonnen sich selbst zu bekämpfen


 
Eine so fortschrittliche Zivilisation baut einfach einen Asteroiden ab und bemüht sich nicht ein Virus für eine unbekannte Physiologie anzupassen um dann die Rohstoffe zu ernten.
Der Energieeinsatz ist viel zu groß und Energie ist das Zauberwort. Jede Zivilisation ist daran bedacht energieeffizient zu leben.

Ich könnte jetzt glatt sagen dass die Menschheit noch nicht weit genug zivilisiert ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine so fortschrittliche Zivilisation baut einfach einen Asteroiden ab und bemüht sich nicht ein Virus für eine unbekannte Physiologie anzupassen um dann die Rohstoffe zu ernten.
> Der Energieeinsatz ist viel zu groß und Energie ist das Zauberwort. Jede Zivilisation ist daran bedacht energieeffizient zu leben.


 
Da hast du völlig Recht - aber darum gings ja grade nicht sondern um "den Fall eines Angriffes".
Klar braucht eine (friedliche) Alienrasse keine Zivilisationen auszurotten wegen Rohstoffen - alleine diese Kulturen zu suchen wäre ja weit aufwendiger als einfach irgendwelche Gesteinbrocken im All zu verwerten


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

Der Predator hat bestimmt auch eine Weile gesucht bis er das Alien gefunden hatte. 

Das Sonnensystem ist groß. Es gibt eine Menge Asteroiden. Die Menschen müssen zum Glück nicht so weit fliegen um an neue Rohstoffe zu gelangen.


----------



## AMD x6 (10. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Der Predator hat bestimmt auch eine Weile gesucht bis er das Alien gefunden hatte.
> 
> Das Sonnensystem ist groß. Es gibt eine Menge Asteroiden. Die Menschen müssen zum Glück nicht so weit fliegen um an neue Rohstoffe zu gelangen.



Soweit ich es verstanden habe haben die Predators die Aliens erschaffen um ihren Mordlust zu befriedigen.(Dazu müßte mal ein eigenes Thread eröffnet werden)


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2012)

Ich hab das mit dem Alien nie verstanden aber das sollten wir doch nicht hier besprechen.


----------



## NexusEXE (10. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Der Predator hat bestimmt auch eine Weile gesucht bis er das Alien gefunden hatte.
> 
> Das Sonnensystem ist groß. Es gibt eine Menge Asteroiden. Die Menschen müssen zum Glück nicht so weit fliegen um an neue Rohstoffe zu gelangen.



Dazu bräuchten die richtige technologie...


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Sonnensystem ist groß. Es gibt eine Menge Asteroiden. Die Menschen müssen zum Glück nicht so weit fliegen um an neue Rohstoffe zu gelangen.


 
"Nicht so weit" ist da ne nette Aussage... wir brauchen über ein Jahr um überhaupt unseren nächsten Nachbarn Mars zu erreichen (nur der Hinweg...), der Asteroidengürtel ist nochmal wesentlich weiter weg


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Nicht so weit" ist da ne nette Aussage... wir brauchen über ein Jahr um überhaupt unseren nächsten Nachbarn Mars zu erreichen (nur der Hinweg...), der Asteroidengürtel ist nochmal wesentlich weiter weg


 
Wir haben doch auch Zeit. 
Keiner hetzt uns. Wenn in 100-1000 Jahren die Rohstoffe zu knapp sind um alle Menschen zu versorgen kann darüber nachgedacht werden.
Aber in 1000 Jahren regieren Weltkonzerne den Planeten keine Politiker.


----------



## onslaught (10. April 2012)

Weyland Industries wird das richten, die haben ja schon Erfahrung mit intergalaktischem Erzabbau.

btw. Das Zeug muss ja gut sein was gestern Abend hier konsumiert wurde.


----------



## NexusEXE (10. April 2012)

onslaught schrieb:
			
		

> Weyland Industries wird das richten, die haben ja schon Erfahrung mit intergalaktischem Erzabbau.
> 
> btw. Das Zeug muss ja gut sein was gestern Abend hier konsumiert wurde.



Oder vielleicht Umbrella Corp. sprengt nicht Shinjuku in die Luft...xD



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben doch auch Zeit.
> Keiner hetzt uns. Wenn in 100-1000 Jahren die Rohstoffe zu knapp sind um alle Menschen zu versorgen kann darüber nachgedacht werden.
> Aber in 1000 Jahren regieren Weltkonzerne den Planeten keine Politiker.



Das machen sie schon heute, denn mit geld lässt sich vieles regeln...



			
				Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> "Nicht so weit" ist da ne nette Aussage... wir brauchen über ein Jahr um überhaupt unseren nächsten Nachbarn Mars zu erreichen (nur der Hinweg...), der Asteroidengürtel ist nochmal wesentlich weiter weg



Die Forschung arbeitet mit Hochdruck an lösung, um Racketen schneller als 29 000 km/h zu machen...
In 10 Jahren werden sicher schon 40 000 kmh erreicht sein...


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2012)

@ *NexusEXE*

Bitte keine Doppel, Trippleposts etc. 

Für das Nachtragen gibt es die "Bearbeiten"-Funktion. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Die Forschung arbeitet mit Hochdruck an lösung, um Racketen schneller als 29 000 km/h zu machen...
> In 10 Jahren werden sicher schon 40 000 kmh erreicht sein...


 
Ja. Und 40.000 km/h wären etwa 11 km/s (eher gebräuchliche Einheit in den Dimensionen )
Der Asteroidengürtel ist ganz grob 300 Millionen Kilometer von uns entfernt - wir bräuchten also selbst mit einer derart schnellen Rakete rund ein Jahr Flugzeit um dorthin zu gelangen, mit heutigen Mitteln eher 3-4 Jahre für nur einen Weg. Damit kann man nicht wirklich arbeiten wenns um Rohstoffe geht...


----------



## Seeefe (10. April 2012)

Naja Wurmlöcher wären ne sehr schnelle Lösung


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja Wurmlöcher wären ne sehr schnelle Lösung


 
Und sind nach aktuellem Forschungsstand zumindest erstens unkontrollierbar, zweitens undefiniert wo sie anfangen und wo sie enden und drittens nur einen ganz winzigen Bruchteil einer Sekunde offen (so 10^-30s oder sowas) wenn ich mich recht entsinne^^


----------



## Seeefe (10. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und sind nach aktuellem Forschungsstand zumindest erstens unkontrollierbar, zweitens undefiniert wo sie anfangen und wo sie enden und drittens nur einen ganz winzigen Bruchteil einer Sekunde offen (so 10^-30s oder sowas) wenn ich mich recht entsinne^^


 
Nicht zu vergessen da sie momentan nur im Partikelbereich bestehen 

Aber theoretisch, da sind sich die PHysiker einig , wären Wurmlöche ne Möglichkeit schnell von A nach B zu gelangen, nur würde man gleichzeitig in die Zukunft reisen


----------



## NexusEXE (10. April 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht zu vergessen da sie momentan nur im Partikelbereich bestehen
> 
> Aber theoretisch, da sind sich die PHysiker einig , wären Wurmlöche ne Möglichkeit schnell von A nach B zu gelangen, nur würde man gleichzeitig in die Zukunft reisen



Es ist aber ein bisschen gefährlich...

Ausserem müsste ein Raumschiff mal solcher gewalten gegenüber stehen können



			
				<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> @ NexusEXE
> 
> Bitte keine Doppel, Trippleposts etc.
> 
> ...



Aber ich habe gar nicht nachgetragen, sondern jedes mal etwas zu einem anderen post gesagt...


----------



## Seeefe (10. April 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Es ist aber ein bisschen gefährlich...
> 
> Ausserem müsste ein Raumschiff mal solcher gewalten gegenüber stehen können



Ach ich glaube das ist das kleinere übel  Der Mensch müsste die Rasche Beschleunigung erstmal überleben


----------



## onslaught (10. April 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Aber ich habe gar nicht nachgetragen, sondern jedes mal etwas zu einem anderen post gesagt...


 
Aber isch abe gar keine Auto 



> Ach ich glaube das ist das kleinere übel  Der Mensch müsste die Rasche Beschleunigung erstmal überleben



Gordy LaForge wird Trägheitsdämpfer einbauen


----------



## NexusEXE (10. April 2012)

onslaught schrieb:
			
		

> Aber isch abe gar keine Auto
> 
> Gordy LaForge wird Trägheitsdämpfer einbauen



Was meinst du, franzose xD


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. April 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Nunja ich vertrete selbst ja die These, wir könnten einen Angriff von anderen Lebensformen nur abwehren, bzw. sie besiegen, wenn die Menschheit zu einem "Staate" wird. Nur wenn alle Menschen zsm. arbeiten würden, hätte man eine Chance gegen Außerirdische Feinde
> 
> Aber auch sehe ich fortschritliche Technologie nicht unbedingt als Pluspunkt an. Man kann noch so fortschritlich sein, eine Schwachstelle gibt es immer.
> 
> ...


 
Nur musst du bedenken dass diese "Besucher" nicht auf die Erde angewiesen sind, im Gegensatz zu uns. Die können die Erde mit einem Phaser zerstören und gehen zurück in ihr Sternensystem. Nur wir können nicht mal auf dem Mond überleben

Ausserdem was haben wir auf der Erde schon, was die brauchen könnten? Meistens passt sich ja eine Lebensform der ihr gegebenen Umstände an. 

Vielleicht kommen mal ein paar Aliens und weisen uns auf unseren Weltraumschrott hin, dass wir den bitte beseitigen
Illusorisches Bild dazu: Weiterleitungshinweis


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. April 2012)

1. Ich bin zu 100% überzeugt das es dort draußen Leben gibt. Und auch fortgeschritteneres Leben.
2. Ob wir noch so lange überleben das mitzubekommen ist eine andere Frage.
3. Sind wir, meiner Ansicht nach, eine ziemlich Primitive Spezies. Gut wir sind die "höchst" entwickelte Spezies auf der Erde, aber tortzdem schaffen wir es nicht als eine Einheit zu fungieren, bekämpfen uns selbst, zerstören alles möglich nur um heute einen Geldsack mehr zu haben, das wir in unseren ganzen Leben niemals ausgeben könnten, egal was man sich alles kauft.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (11. April 2012)

Sehen wir das doch mal so:

Der Planet Erde hat mehr als 1 Mrd Spezies hervorgebracht. Der Natur ist  das Überleben egal wenn eine Spezies überleben will muss sie bewiesen,  das sie es verdient hat.
Genauso wird das auf allen anderen erdähnlichen Planeten im Universum  laufen, bis es zur Besiedlung des Weltraums kommt und auch da gibt es  mit Sicherheit Mio. Spezies die beweisen müssen, das sie es verdienet  haben im Universum zu überleben.

Eines kann ich mir nicht Vorstellen, das eine Spezies die es verdient hat zu überleben eine andere ohne Grund vernichten sollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2012)

Kanns irgendwie sein, dass
- diese Diskussion mal wieder sehr in SciFi-Battle abdriftet und wenig mit Wissenschaft zu tun hat?
- ihr arg naiv an die Sache rangeht? Eine Diskussion über die Kampfaussichten eines Ritters gegen heutige Technologie hat arg wenig mit der Bandbreite zu tun, die sich bei einem Vergleich zwischen der heutigen Menschheit und einer x-beliebigen denkbaren (und undenkbaren) Lebensform ergeben. Wir reden hier nicht nur von intellektuellen/kulturellen Fortschritten, deren Dimensionen weit über das hinausgehen könnten, was sich z.B. innerhalb der irdischen Wirbeltiere an Unterschieden finden, wir reden auch über mögliche physische Unterschiede, die ettliche Größenordnungen überspannen, Habitatpräferenzen, die eine mögliche Coexistenz biologisch unmöglich machen (die Frage einer Bekämpfung der Menschheit dürfte sich für eine Spezies, die Planeten auf eine Durchschnittstemperatur von 80 °C "terra"formt gar nicht stellen) und eine Sinnes- und Äußerungswelt, die Kommunikationsversuche im Keim ersticken lässt, ggf. ein erkennen der Menschheit als potentiellen Kommunikationspartner komplett vereiteln.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wir haben doch auch Zeit.
> Keiner hetzt uns. Wenn in 100-1000 Jahren die Rohstoffe zu knapp sind um alle Menschen zu versorgen kann darüber nachgedacht werden.
> Aber in 1000 Jahren regieren Weltkonzerne den Planeten keine Politiker.



Großkonzerne sind schon heute in vielen Teilen der Welt tonangebend und einige Rohstoffe könnten uns innerhalb weniger Jahrzehnte ausgehen 




NexusEXE schrieb:


> Aber ich habe gar nicht nachgetragen, sondern jedes mal etwas zu einem anderen post gesagt...


 
Erneutes Lesen der Forenregeln wird empfohlen...
_hint:_"Doppelposts, dass heißt zwei aufeinanderfolgende Posts des gleichen Autors in kurzem zeitlichen Abstand"


----------



## NexusEXE (11. April 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Kanns irgendwie sein, dass
> - diese Diskussion mal wieder sehr in SciFi-Battle abdriftet und wenig mit Wissenschaft zu tun hat?
> - ihr arg naiv an die Sache rangeht? Eine Diskussion über die Kampfaussichten eines Ritters gegen heutige Technologie hat arg wenig mit der Bandbreite zu tun, die sich bei einem Vergleich zwischen der heutigen Menschheit und einer x-beliebigen denkbaren (und undenkbaren) Lebensform ergeben. Wir reden hier nicht nur von intellektuellen/kulturellen Fortschritten, deren Dimensionen weit über das hinausgehen könnten, was sich z.B. innerhalb der irdischen Wirbeltiere an Unterschieden finden, wir reden auch über mögliche physische Unterschiede, die ettliche Größenordnungen überspannen, Habitatpräferenzen, die eine mögliche Coexistenz biologisch unmöglich machen (die Frage einer Bekämpfung der Menschheit dürfte sich für eine Spezies, die Planeten auf eine Durchschnittstemperatur von 80 °C "terra"formt gar nicht stellen) und eine Sinnes- und Äußerungswelt, die Kommunikationsversuche im Keim ersticken lässt, ggf. ein erkennen der Menschheit als potentiellen Kommunikationspartner komplett vereiteln.
> 
> ...



Was ist für dich ein kurzer zeitlicher abstand?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2012)

Je nach Thema/Thread eine bis zwanzig Stunden. In einem Thread wie diesem, in dem z.T. über Tage nicht gepostet wird, wohl eher letzteres. Keinesfalls ein neuer Anlass für ein neues Post sind Antworten auf Aussagen, die schon vor dem ersten im Thread standen.


----------



## killah (1. Mai 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> 1. Ich bin zu 100% überzeugt das es dort draußen Leben gibt. Und auch fortgeschritteneres Leben.
> 2. Ob wir noch so lange überleben das mitzubekommen ist eine andere Frage.
> 3. Sind wir, meiner Ansicht nach, eine ziemlich Primitive Spezies. Gut wir sind die "höchst" entwickelte Spezies auf der Erde, aber tortzdem schaffen wir es nicht als eine Einheit zu fungieren, bekämpfen uns selbst, zerstören alles möglich nur um heute einen Geldsack mehr zu haben, das wir in unseren ganzen Leben niemals ausgeben könnten, egal was man sich alles kauft.


 
hehe geld regiert nicht die welt sondern nur die erde^^
in der heutigen zeit wird mehr geld investiert um die umwelt zu retten (bzw zu schaden )


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Mai 2012)

killah schrieb:


> hehe geld regiert nicht die welt sondern nur die erde^^
> in der heutigen zeit wird mehr geld investiert um die umwelt zu retten (bzw zu schaden )


 
Korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber wird Welt nicht als Synonim für Erde genommen? 

Um der Umwelt zu Schaden wird kein Geld investiert, sondern es wird kein Geld investiert um Umweltschädliches zu beseitigen


----------



## Seeefe (1. Mai 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> sondern es wird kein Geld investiert um Umweltschädliches zu beseitigen


 
Das entspricht aber nicht der Realität


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Mai 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das entspricht aber nicht der Realität


 
Bist du dir da so sicher? 

Ich weiss ja nur wie es auf der Erde aussieht, wie es auf anderen Planeten aussieht die zivilisiertes Leben haben weiss niemand. Soweit ist der Mensch noch nicht in den All.  Aber mann kann ja E.T fragen wie es dort ist


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. Mai 2012)

Es müsste auch kein Geld investiert werden, wenn wir Menschen gar nicht auf der Erde wären. Weil dann die Erde gar nicht erst von uns "beschädigt" werden würde.

Klingt so als würden wir der Umwelt gutes tun  

Was bringt denn Geld, wenn die Klimaerwärmung immer mehr fortschreitet, die Ozonlöcher immer grösser werden und wir immer mehr Wälder abroden, sprich die ganze Erdfläche zubetonieren? 

Da kannst du das umweltschädlich gedruckte Geld sonst wo hinstecken

Man probiert höchstens mit Geld (das es dazu Geld braucht ist ja traurig genug) den Folgen unserer zerstörung entgegen zu wirken. 

Wenn jeder Mensch so leben würde wie ich, bräuchte es 4 Erden (wenn ich 50 Jahre so leben würde wie jetzt), bezogen auf Ressourcen.

Nur ist es so ziemlich allen egal, weil es ja für "uns" noch reicht. Das denken sich auch alle steinreichen die was dagegen tun könnten. Auch einem Präsidenten kann es egal sein. Für ihn sind die Folgen die in seiner Lebenszeit noch auftreten werden noch absehbar. In jedem steckt ein kleiner Egoist. 

Denke mal daran wie das in ein paar Hundert Jahren sein soll? Man wird uns bestimmt dankbar sein für unseren so sorgfältigen Umgang mit der Umwelt. Alles schein wichtiger zu sein als der Planet auf dem wir Leben, sogar wichtiger als die Sicherung unserer Existenz. (Auf 1000ende Jahre bezogen)

So betrachtet scheint der Mensch allerdings nicht eine besonder langlebige Spezies zu werden und auch nicht uberintelligent zu sein


----------



## killah (1. Mai 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber wird Welt nicht als Synonim für Erde genommen?
> 
> Um der Umwelt zu Schaden wird kein Geld investiert, sondern es wird kein Geld investiert um Umweltschädliches zu beseitigen


 
ja das mit synonim schon aber der spruch sollte mal geändert werden^^

ja es gibt 2 typen von investoren 
politiker enscheiden das mehr geld dafür eingesetzt wird um der umwelt gutes zu tun ( atomkraftwerke aus und her mit wind wasser usw energie)

konzerene profitieren durch billig produktion oder druch ausnutzung der umwelt 
ohen geld funktioniert das ja nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2012)

kanns sein, dass ihr ein bißchen abseits des Threadthemas seit?


----------



## killah (1. Mai 2012)

ja sry stimmt


----------



## Fexzz (2. Mai 2012)

Glaube ich, dass wir alleine sind im Universum? Antwort: Nein. Ich halte mich da an Zahlen und mathematisch gesehen ist es fast ausgeschlossen, dass wir "alleine" sind.
Wenn man der Formel von Frank Drake aus dem Jahre 1961 "glaubt", hätte man alleine in unserer Milchstraße in einem ziemlich schlechten Fall immernoch rund 100 Außerirdische Spezies.

Die Formel setzt sich leider aus 8 Unbekannten zusammen und naja, es könnte also genauso gut sein, dass es mehrere Tausend Spezies gibt oder eben keine.

Grüße

Edit: Grad mal bisschen durchgeblättert und gesehen, dass die Drake Formel schon angesprochen und disktuiert wurde. Dann ist das ganze ja nichts neues hier^^


----------



## onslaught (2. Mai 2012)

Formel mit 8 Unbekannten ist lustig  Ich behaupte nach wie vor, wo was wachsen kann, da wächst auch was. 
Dass es ausgerechnet nur auf unserem, einem von zig-Milliarden Steinklumpen, der Fall sein sollte halt ich für ausgeschloßen.


----------



## paxpl (2. Mai 2012)

Ganz klar NEIN .... Universum = unendlich  ..... und wir sollen die einzigsten sein????? NENENE


----------



## Fexzz (2. Mai 2012)

Naja wirklich unendlich ist das Universum nun nicht. Kommt auf die Defintion von "unendlich" an :p Du fliegst und wirst niemals das Ende erreichen? Ja, dann ist es unendlich.

Unendlich im Sinne von tatsächlich unendlich groß? Nein.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (2. Mai 2012)

Das Universum ist nicht unendlich das verwirrende ist das das Ende der Anfang ist und der Anfang ist ca. 14Mrd Jahre alt.
Die Frage ist ja nicht ob wir alleine sind sondern was es da draußen alles gibt und ob wir ohne Konkurenz sind.

Das Leben da draußen ist wie auf der Erde wer überleben will muss beweisen das er es verdient hat.


----------



## Seeefe (2. Mai 2012)

Naja vllt. ist das Universum auch nur eins von vielen oder unser Universum ist eins von einem Gaaaaaaanz großen  Aber...wer weiß das schon


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (2. Mai 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Naja wirklich unendlich ist das Universum nun nicht. Kommt auf die Defintion von "unendlich" an :p Du fliegst und wirst niemals das Ende erreichen? Ja, dann ist es unendlich.
> 
> Unendlich im Sinne von tatsächlich unendlich groß? Nein.


 
Auch wenn's etwas vom Ursprungsthema wegdriftet, so würde mich doch schon interessieren woher du wissen willst, dass das Universum nicht unendlich ist? Sprichst du jetzt von der vierdimensionalen Raumzeit? Wenn ja dann wird es sicherlich so sein dass das Universum in dem wir leben ein in sich abgeschlossener Raum ist, was aber gleichzeitig die Kehrseite hat, dass es schwer vorstellbar ist dass sich ein mehrdimensionaler Raum in einem eindimensionalen "Äther" befindet. Irgendwo muss der ja dann auch wieder drin sein.

Wenn du dann noch hinzurechnest dass es in Wirklichkeit wohl etliche, für uns Menschen nicht erfassbare Dimensionen mehr gibt, dann halte ich es für äußerst verwegen von einer Endlichkeit zu sprechen, wenn unsere besten Fortschritte immernoch eher in der Theorie gemacht werden und wir keinerlei Möglichkeiten bisher haben, die von uns gestellten Fragen mit den passenden praktischen Ergebnissen zu beantworten.

BTT: Im Prinzip reicht es nur aus wenn auf irgendeinem Gesteinsbrocken eines Asteroiden oder Kometen ein versteinerter Wurm oder Pantoffeltierchen gefunden werden würde, dann hätte sich diese Frage schon mal endgültig geklärt. Und für so unwahrscheinlich halte ich es nun nicht, dass es nicht in naher Zukunft passieren wird. Selbst in Gaswolken, welche ja bekanntlich im Vakuum des Raumes herumwabern, hat man schon organische Verbindungen nachweisen können.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Mai 2012)

Die Frage ist aber auch wie weit entfernt würden andere Lebensformen sein? Es kommt auch darauf an welche Art von Lebensformen gemeint sind, Pflanzen, Tiere, oder sonst was?

Es kann schon sein das viel näher als man glaubt andere noch unbekannte Lebensformen gibt die aber noch nicht entdeckt worden sind. Seit vielen Jahren versucht der Mensch das Universum zu erkunden aber bis jetzt haben wir nur ein winziges Stück davon erreicht.

Es dauert eben lange um einen anderen Planeten zu erreichen nur schon um unseren Mond zu erreichen hat man ein paar Tage oder waren es sogar Wochen gebraucht. Eine neue Möglichkeit schneller zu Reisen im Universum muss her, sonst werden wir in den nächsten Jahrzenten nichst viel neues Entdecken.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Naja wirklich unendlich ist das Universum nun nicht. Kommt auf die Defintion von "unendlich" an :p Du fliegst und wirst niemals das Ende erreichen? Ja, dann ist es unendlich.
> 
> Unendlich im Sinne von tatsächlich unendlich groß? Nein.


 

für unser Vorstellungsvermögen ist es undendlich, auch kannst unendlich fliegen ohne irgendwann vor ein stopschild zu kommen auf welchem steht, bitte umkehren, hier ist die map fertig hehe
das nennt man raumkrümmung

und mit dem Thema konkurrenz, naja, wir kommen ja nicht mal mit uns selbst klar


----------



## NexusEXE (2. Mai 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> für unser Vorstellungsvermögen ist es undendlich, auch kannst unendlich fliegen ohne irgendwann vor ein stopschild zu kommen auf welchem steht, bitte umkehren, hier ist die map fertig hehe
> das nennt man raumkrümmung
> 
> und mit dem Thema konkurrenz, naja, wir kommen ja nicht mal mit uns selbst klar



Und das ist auch das Problem warum wir sozial einer anderen Rasse unterlegen wären...


----------



## Seeefe (3. Mai 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Und das ist auch das Problem warum wir sozial einer anderen Rasse unterlegen wären...


 
Wer sagt, das eine andere Rasse vom sozialen her, uns unterlegen wäre?`


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2012)

"Art". Nicht "Rasse"...


----------



## NexusEXE (5. Mai 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sagt, das eine andere Rasse vom sozialen her, uns unterlegen wäre?`



Könnte sein, aber schwer vorstellbar, dass sie es dann so weit brachte..


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Mai 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Könnte sein, aber schwer vorstellbar, dass sie es dann so weit brachte..


 
Tja, wer weiss vielleicht gibt es das schon irgendwo im Universum mal sehen wann der Mensch eine andere Art finden wird


----------



## NexusEXE (5. Mai 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wer weiss vielleicht gibt es das schon irgendwo im Universum mal sehen wann der Mensch eine andere Art finden wird



Würde mich interessieren xD


----------



## onslaught (5. Mai 2012)

Mich auch, brennend,  man kann nur hoffen daß man noch so lange unter den lebendigen wandelt


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Mich auch, brennend,  man kann nur hoffen daß man noch so lange unter den lebendigen wandelt


 
Die Technick hat für mich in den letzten Jahren nicht so viel wirklich neues auf den Markt gebracht, kann aber sein das beim Weltallraketenbau grössere Fortschritte gemacht worden sind die ich nicht kenne.


----------



## Wendigo (7. Mai 2012)

Bei diesem Thema sollte man doch unterscheiden ob wir alleine im Universum sind oder ob wir schon "besucht" wurden. 

Alleine im Universuim vieleicht nicht unbedingt, aber an einen "Besuch" glaube ich nicht, da dieses an eine Geschwindigkeit um ein Vielfaches der Lichtgeschwindigkeit erfordern würde, oder dass einfach die "Besucher" um einen x-Vielfaches höheren Lebenszeitraum hat.

Gehen wir von einem Lebenszeitraum von 1200 Jahren und einer Reisegeschwindigkeit mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus, dann würde dieser Besucher  300 000km*31536000 s*1200=? bla bla


----------



## onslaught (7. Mai 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Technick hat für mich in den letzten Jahren nicht so viel wirklich neues auf den Markt gebracht, kann aber sein das beim Weltallraketenbau grössere Fortschritte gemacht worden sind die ich nicht kenne.



Ich mein ja das Entdecken oder Finden der Aliens, mit Radioteleskopen wie sie das SETI-Programm nutzt. Wenn sie wirklich mal ein Signal auffangen wird die Frage der Kontaktaufnahme die nächst größere sein, von einem physischen Kontakt mal gar nicht zu reden.


----------



## pibels94 (7. Mai 2012)

[x] JA

bezüglich Intelligenz und Fortschritt denke ich, das wir alleine in unserem Universum sind.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Mai 2012)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Bei diesem Thema sollte man doch unterscheiden ob wir alleine im Universum sind oder ob wir schon "besucht" wurden.
> 
> Alleine im Universuim vieleicht nicht unbedingt, aber an einen "Besuch" glaube ich nicht, da dieses an eine Geschwindigkeit um ein Vielfaches der Lichtgeschwindigkeit erfordern würde, oder dass einfach die "Besucher" um einen x-Vielfaches höheren Lebenszeitraum hat.
> 
> Gehen wir von einem Lebenszeitraum von 1200 Jahren und einer Reisegeschwindigkeit mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus, dann würde dieser Besucher  300 000km*31536000 s*1200=? bla bla



Wer sagt denn das "sie" mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen, vllt. haben "sie" ja schon viel fortschritlichere Technologien. Mass Relays oder so xD


----------



## fadade (7. Mai 2012)

An alle jüngeren: Geht später beruflich in die technischen Wissenschaften und setzt alles daran dieses Mysterium aufzuklären 

@T: Alleine sind wir bestimmt nicht, aber in unserer Form bestimmt.

Edit: Und wenn irgendjemand einen Super-Hyper-Ultra-Antrieb hat und mir ein Raumschiff zur Verfügung stellt, dann würde ich freiwillig das Universum erkunden, denn auf diesem Planeten zu ... verenden, darauf ist mir eigentlich nicht so -.-


----------



## onslaught (7. Mai 2012)

@ fadade

Melde dich wenn du einen Co-Pilot brauchst


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2012)

pibels94 schrieb:


> [x] JA
> 
> bezüglich Intelligenz und Fortschritt denke ich, das wir alleine in unserem Universum sind.


 
Ich fürchte unsere Intelligenz reicht nicht mal aus um zu begreifen dass man sich nicht gegenseitig ausrotten sollte und unsere Technik ist so primitiv dass wir immer noch (von sehr vereinzelten Ausnahmen abgesehen) den Planeten zerstören um uns schneller als mit 30km/h (Fahrrad?) fortbewegen zu können.
Es ist einfach extrem umwahrscheinlich, dass es keine intelligenteren/technisch weiter entwickelten Spezies im All gibt als uns blöde Menschenaffen finde ich 

Es liegt leider in der Natur der Sache (Bewusstsein) dass wir uns für intelligent und fortschrittlich halten. Das haben die im Mittelalter schon geglaubt und wahrscheinlich die Menschen vor 10000 Jahren ebenfalls - was nicht heißt dass die doof waren (ich befürchte die waren in vielen Dingen weit intelligenter als so mancher moderne Mensch...). Und mit heutiger Technik sieht jeder Mensch von vor 150 Jahren so alt aus dass er es für Magie halten würde. 150 Jahre - welch winziger Wimpernschlag in der Geschichte des Universums!
Andere Zivilisationen können uns theoretisch hunderte Millionen Jahre technisch voraus sein...!

So gesehen stellt sich übrigens eine andere Geschichte dar:
Angenommen es gibt eine Zivilisation die uns dermaßen überlegen ist - wenn die nicht will dass wir sie bemerken könnten sie die ganze Zeit hinter dir stehen und du würdest sie nicht bemerken - ähnlich wie noch vor 100 Jahren niemand bemerkt hätte wenn du mit nem Satellit Bilder von seinem Haus geschossen hättest (das bemerkt selbst heute noch keiner, man weiß nur dass es geht)


----------



## pibels94 (7. Mai 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich fürchte unsere Intelligenz reicht nicht mal aus um zu begreifen dass man sich nicht gegenseitig ausrotten sollte und unsere Technik ist so primitiv dass wir immer noch (von sehr vereinzelten Ausnahmen abgesehen) den Planeten zerstören um uns schneller als mit 30km/h (Fahrrad?) fortbewegen zu können.
> Es ist einfach extrem umwahrscheinlich, dass es keine intelligenteren/technisch weiter entwickelten Spezies im All gibt als uns blöde Menschenaffen finde ich
> 
> Es liegt leider in der Natur der Sache (Bewusstsein) dass wir uns für intelligent und fortschrittlich halten. Das haben die im Mittelalter schon geglaubt und wahrscheinlich die Menschen vor 10000 Jahren ebenfalls - was nicht heißt dass die doof waren (ich befürchte die waren in vielen Dingen weit intelligenter als so mancher moderne Mensch...). Und mit heutiger Technik sieht jeder Mensch von vor 150 Jahren so alt aus dass er es für Magie halten würde. 150 Jahre - welch winziger Wimpernschlag in der Geschichte des Universums!
> ...



auf jeden Fall ein interessanter Blickwinkel, der mir zu denken gibt 


und wir sind schon intelligent, aber die Gier ist einfach stärker als das Umweltbewusstsein..und ganz ehrlich: die meisten wollen lieber Porsche als Piaggio fahren  Funktionalität steht schon lange nicht mehr an erster Stelle.

und ich kann mich irgendwie nicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, dass es noch andere intelligente Wesen gibt, die uns möglicherweise sogar beobachten/verfolgen..


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2012)

pibels94 schrieb:


> und wir sind schon intelligent, aber die Gier ist einfach stärker als das Umweltbewusstsein..und ganz ehrlich: die meisten wollen lieber Porsche als Piaggio fahren  Funktionalität steht schon lange nicht mehr an erster Stelle.
> 
> und ich kann mich irgendwie nicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, dass es noch andere intelligente Wesen gibt, die uns möglicherweise sogar beobachten/verfolgen..


 
Natürlich sind wir intelligent, als Individuum sogar sehr intelligent im Schnitt. Das Problem an der Spezies Mensch ist, dass die Intelligenz mit Erhöhung der Gruppenstärke stark abnimmt bis man beim wilden Mob angekommen ist. Es reicht ja schon aus 3 Leute in den selben Raum zu setzen und sie vor einfache Aufgaben zu stellen die Zusammenarbeit erfordern, daran scheitern schon sehr viele Gruppen. Und wir sind soweit ich weiß eine der ganz ganz wenigen Spezies die in großer Mehrheit kein Problem damit hat anderen der gleichen Art Schmerzen zuzufügen ohne ersichtlichen Grund (Milgram-Experiment ).

Das mit dem Porsche stimmt natürlich, da gewinnt dummerweise das Belohnungszentrum im Hirnstamm (also der prähistorische Teil des Hirns...) gegen das Großhirn (Vernunft)... denn bei nem Porsche auffer AUtobahn voll aufs Gas zu latschen setzt (ähnlich wie Essen, Dominanz, Sex und vieles mehr) so viele Glückshormone frei dass das Großhirn quasi abgeschaltet wird - dummerweise sind wir immer noch mehr wilde Tiere als viele glauben wollen. 

Dass es unbekannte Wesen gibt die uns beobachten ist natürlich ne wilde Theorie aber logisch wäre das ohne weiteres möglich (die Thematik wird auch sehr oft in diversen Sci-Fi Geschichten aufgegriffen wie etwa in Star Trek). Ums noch skurrilerzu machen: Vielleicht ist unser Dasein nur eine "Petrischalenkultur" auf dem Schreibtisch einer extrem überlegenen Zivilisation und wir alle nur (künstlich erschaffene?) Lebensformen zur Untersuchung... oder unser Universum hängt an nem Halsband einer Katze... moment, das war Men in Black


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ... oder unser Universum hängt an nem Halsband einer Katze... moment, das war Men in Black


 
Also mit MIB musst du jetzt nicht kommen, das ist nicht wirklich realistisch.  Bzw. ich habe noch nie ein Alien gesehen oder jemand der im Kopf ein kleines grünes Mänlein hat und über das Ohr kann man den Kopf öffnen


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2012)

Schlon klar, deshalb auch das lol-Smiley


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2012)

pibels94 schrieb:


> und wir sind schon intelligent, aber die Gier ist einfach stärker als das Umweltbewusstsein..und ganz ehrlich: die meisten wollen lieber Porsche als Piaggio fahren  Funktionalität steht schon lange nicht mehr an erster Stelle.



Dieser Egozentrismus beschränkt sich ganz sicher nicht auf Porsche und Piaggio, der steckt z.B. schon in deinem ersten Satz:
Sind wir intelligent? Sind wir gar "sehr intelligent im Schnitt"? De facto haben wir es nicht geschafft, überhaupt eine Definition für "intelligent" zu finden, die innerhalb unserer Gesellschaft allgemein akzeptiert wird und wir sind absolut unfähig, einen brauchbaren Intelligenz-Vergleich mit anderen, selbst nahe verwandten Spezies zu ziehen.
Aber wir maßen uns an, uns in einem alle Lebensformen des Universums umfassenden Kontext unter "sehr intelligent" einzustufen? Wir beurteilen die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer intersolaren Reise durch Aliens abschließend nach den Maßstäben unseres Lebens? Wir sind der Meinung, dass eine Diskussion über extraterrestrische Kontakte eine rein technische ist? Und die Frage nach der Möglichkeit extraterrestrischen Lebens leiten wir von den Bedingungen und den Wahrscheinlichkeiten (die wir nicht einmal kennen!) auf der Erde her? Wir machen uns Gedanken darüber, dass Aliens sich mit hochmoderner Technologie hinter unserem Rücken verstecken (als würde es jemand für nötig befinden, sich vor einem Hamster zu verstecken)?

Wieviel arroganter und narzistischer kann eine Art eigentlich noch werden?


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2012)

Da muss ich dir recht geben ruyven, was Intelligenz wirklich ist weiss niemand so genau. Es gibt ja den bekannten IQ Test was aber meiner Meinung nach total Schwachsinn ist, den der beschränkt sich nur auf Logische Überlegungen und Mathematik. 
Handwerkliches können müsste auch zur Intelligenz zählen, zwar hat das auch mit Logik zu tun aber wenn jemand nicht weiss wie eine Maschine funktioniert ist er dann dumm? Ich zitiere mal Tom Hanks im Film Forrest Gump: "Dumm ist nur wer dummes tut" den Satz habe ich einmal gehört und nie vegessen.

Wir stellen uns andere Lebensformen immer so vor wie in Filmen oder Spielen, also andere Hautfarbe, allerneuste Technick oder um den Menschen besser da stehen zu lassen kann die andere Art nichts .


----------



## Pagz (7. Mai 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dieser Egozentrismus beschränkt sich ganz sicher nicht auf Porsche und Piaggio, der steckt z.B. schon in deinem ersten Satz:
> Sind wir intelligent? Sind wir gar "sehr intelligent im Schnitt"? De facto haben wir es nicht geschafft, überhaupt eine Definition für "intelligent" zu finden, die innerhalb unserer Gesellschaft allgemein akzeptiert wird und wir sind absolut unfähig, einen brauchbaren Intelligenz-Vergleich mit anderen, selbst nahe verwandten Spezies zu ziehen.
> Aber wir maßen uns an, uns in einem alle Lebensformen des Universums umfassenden Kontext unter "sehr intelligent" einzustufen? Wir beurteilen die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer intersolaren Reise durch Aliens abschließend nach den Maßstäben unseres Lebens? Wir sind der Meinung, dass eine Diskussion über extraterrestrische Kontakte eine rein technische ist? Und die Frage nach der Möglichkeit extraterrestrischen Lebens leiten wir von den Bedingungen und den Wahrscheinlichkeiten (die wir nicht einmal kennen!) auf der Erde her? Wir machen uns Gedanken darüber, dass Aliens sich mit hochmoderner Technologie hinter unserem Rücken verstecken (als würde es jemand für nötig befinden, sich vor einem Hamster zu verstecken)?
> 
> Wieviel arroganter und narzistischer kann eine Art eigentlich noch werden?



Das hat meiner Meinung nach weniger mit Narzissmus/Arroganz, sondern mehr mit beschränktem Vorstellungsvermögen zu tun


----------



## ChaoZ (7. Mai 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Egozentrismus beschränkt sich ganz sicher nicht auf Porsche und Piaggio, der steckt z.B. schon in deinem ersten Satz:
> Sind wir intelligent? Sind wir gar "sehr intelligent im Schnitt"? De facto haben wir es nicht geschafft, überhaupt eine Definition für "intelligent" zu finden, die innerhalb unserer Gesellschaft allgemein akzeptiert wird und wir sind absolut unfähig, einen brauchbaren Intelligenz-Vergleich mit anderen, selbst nahe verwandten Spezies zu ziehen.
> Aber wir maßen uns an, uns in einem alle Lebensformen des Universums umfassenden Kontext unter "sehr intelligent" einzustufen? Wir beurteilen die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer intersolaren Reise durch Aliens abschließend nach den Maßstäben unseres Lebens? Wir sind der Meinung, dass eine Diskussion über extraterrestrische Kontakte eine rein technische ist? Und die Frage nach der Möglichkeit extraterrestrischen Lebens leiten wir von den Bedingungen und den Wahrscheinlichkeiten (die wir nicht einmal kennen!) auf der Erde her? Wir machen uns Gedanken darüber, dass Aliens sich mit hochmoderner Technologie hinter unserem Rücken verstecken (als würde es jemand für nötig befinden, sich vor einem Hamster zu verstecken)?
> 
> Wieviel arroganter und narzistischer kann eine Art eigentlich noch werden?



Den Beitrag hab ich mir mal als .txt gespeichert, werde ich noch oft zitieren, auch außerhalb des Forums. Dem kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen und danke dir, meine Gedanken so kompakt in Worte zu fassen. Ich hätte mir hier wieder einen Wolf geschrieben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2012)

@ChaoZ: Kannst du gerne machen, ggf aber bitte als Zitat kennzeichnen 




Pagz schrieb:


> Das hat meiner Meinung nach weniger mit Narzissmus/Arroganz, sondern mehr mit beschränktem Vorstellungsvermögen zu tun


 
beschränktes Vorstellungsvermögen ist, wenn man zu dem Schluss kommt: "Ich weiß was nicht "
Arroganz ist, wenn die gleiche Person zu dem Schluss kommt: "Ich weiß es besser"


----------



## Pagz (7. Mai 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> beschränktes Vorstellungsvermögen ist, wenn man zu dem Schluss kommt: "Ich weiß was nicht "
> Arroganz ist, wenn die gleiche Person zu dem Schluss kommt: "Ich weiß es besser"


 
Nur weil manche Menschen so handeln, heißt das doch nicht, dass die gesamte "Art Mensch" so funktioniert. Asl seriöser Wissenschaftlker würde man so nicht weit kommen und ich kenne afaik auch keinen Wissenschaftler, der so über "Aliens" spekuliert.


----------



## NexusEXE (7. Mai 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Technick hat für mich in den letzten Jahren nicht so viel wirklich neues auf den Markt gebracht, kann aber sein das beim Weltallraketenbau grössere Fortschritte gemacht worden sind die ich nicht kenne.



Aber die Technik ist ein faktor, der sich selbst multipliziert, denn desto mehr technik auf dem markt ist, desto mehr kann sie für die forschung im Bereich technik genutzt werden.


----------



## Asus4ever (7. Mai 2012)

Das is ne Frage


----------



## stimpi2k4 (7. Mai 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich fürchte unsere Intelligenz reicht nicht mal aus um zu begreifen dass man sich nicht gegenseitig ausrotten sollte und unsere Technik ist so primitiv dass wir immer noch (von sehr vereinzelten Ausnahmen abgesehen) den Planeten zerstören um uns schneller als mit 30km/h (Fahrrad?) fortbewegen zu können.
> Es ist einfach extrem umwahrscheinlich, dass es keine intelligenteren/technisch weiter entwickelten Spezies im All gibt als uns blöde Menschenaffen finde ich
> 
> Es liegt leider in der Natur der Sache (Bewusstsein) dass wir uns für intelligent und fortschrittlich halten. Das haben die im Mittelalter schon geglaubt und wahrscheinlich die Menschen vor 10000 Jahren ebenfalls - was nicht heißt dass die doof waren (ich befürchte die waren in vielen Dingen weit intelligenter als so mancher moderne Mensch...). Und mit heutiger Technik sieht jeder Mensch von vor 150 Jahren so alt aus dass er es für Magie halten würde. 150 Jahre - welch winziger Wimpernschlag in der Geschichte des Universums!
> ...



Bisher haben sich die Menschen nicht ausgerottet sonst gäbe es nicht so viel Menschen.
Ein Auto mit viel Power unter der Haube zerstört keineswegs das Klima bitte vorher Informieren ich will das jetzt nicht erklären aber Autos sind nur bei 2% des Co2 verantwortlich und CO2 ist im Gegensatz zu Methan recht ungefährlich für das Klima. Fleisch zu essen ist viel schädlicher als ein 16 Liter Motor zu fahren man sollte sich vorher mit dem Thema auseinander setzen.

Jede Spezies die uns 1000 Jahre voraus wäre hatte das gleich wie wir jetzt Durchgemacht es wäre schon sehr bedenklich wenn nicht. Die Menschen waren im Mittelalter auch sehr Intelligent aber der Fortschritt hängt auch von der Kommunikation, Infrastruktur und der Aufklärung ab (viva la Revolution)

Andere Zivilisationen könnten uns keine hunderte Millionen Jahre voraus sein wenn eher tausende Jahre, alles braucht seine Zeit.

Menschen können dich auch überwachen ohne das du es merkst genauso wie ein Tiger der deine Fährte aufgenommen hat und erst dann zuschlägt wenn du denkst du bist gleich in absoluter Sicherheit  (Jagdinstinkt der Tiere).
Natürlich in freier Wildbahn

Das beobachten der Menschen wäre nur dann sinnvoll wenn man etwas davon Lernen kann.
Es gibt so viele Planeten die zum Abbauen von Materie genutzt werden können.

Es gibt viele arten von Intelligenz z.B Soziale (alle Menschen in der Gemeinschaft), emotionale, technische, logische u.s.w


----------



## Blutengel (7. Mai 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Andere Zivilisationen könnten uns keine hunderte Millionen Jahre voraus sein wenn eher tausende Jahre, alles braucht seine Zeit.


 

Ein Vorsprung von 100 Millionen Jahren ist keineswegs unmöglich. Wie Du sagst braucht alles seine Zeit,...... nur,... 100Mill Jahre oder sogar 2 o. 300 sind kein soo großer Vorsprung, wenn man das Gesamtalter des Universums dagegen hält. Mehrere Milliarden Jahre, da gebe ich Dir recht, das wäre ein Vorsprung der durch die Evolution des Universums kaum zu erreichen wäre. Aber was sind schon 100 Mill Jahre gegen 13,7 Milliarden?

edit:
300 Mill Jahre sind gerade mal 2,2% der Zeit des Universums. Also meines Erachtens spricht wenig dagegen das eine Spezies so viel Vorsprung haben könnte.


----------



## Icejester (7. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie ist es furchtbar müßig, darüber zu spekulieren, ob es irgendwo Außerirdische gibt und ob diese weiter oder weniger weit entwickelt sind als wir. Wir werden sie nämlich nie zu sehen bekommen. Und sie werden uns ebenso wenig zu sehen bekommen. Das ganze ist weniger eine Frage des technischen Fortschritts als eine der auf den jeweiligen Planeten oder gar in den dazugehörigen Sonnensystemen vorhandenen Energie. Und die reicht nunmal in keinem vorstellbaren Fall, um mit vertretbarer Geschwindigkeit zu einem theoretisch vielleicht bewohnbaren Planeten zu kommen.

Es gibt zu dem Thema ein ganz interessantes Buch von Ulf Merbold (zumindest habe ich ihn als Autor in Erinnerung), das sich eher an Laien richtet. Wenn man das durch hat, ist die Träumerei vom Kontakt mit Außerirdischen wirklich vorbei. Es läuft nicht. Weder für uns, noch für die.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (7. Mai 2012)

Das Universum ist 14Mrd Jahre alt.
Unsere Galaxie 13,5 Mrd (mit die älteste)
Die Erde 4,5 Mrd

Die Galaxie hat zu beginn ihrer entstehung nicht die Möglichkeit Leben enstehen zu lassen, da es im Zentrum nach kurzer Zeit wieder ausgelösch werden würde. 
Wir leben in einer Spiral Galaxie (bisher ohne kollision mit einer anderen) man sollte jetzt wissen wo sich die Erde in unserer Galaxie befindet, an einem sichern Ort der langes Leben ermöglicht diese Orte sind nicht nach 2 Mrd Jahre nach der Enstehung da.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber die Milchstraße ist die älteste die nicht mit einer anderen verschmolzen ist und keine Sterne hat, die nach kurzer Zeit zur Supernova werden. Unser Sonne z.B verbrennt den Wasserstoff sehr langasm und gleichmäßig und das ist bei Stenen der Fall die mindestens 7 Mrd Jahre nach der Enstehung des Universums enstanden sind. 

Eine Hypernova gab es meines Wissen nach auch nicht sehr häufig in unserer Galaxie 

Die Erde ist 4 Mrd Jahre alt aber damals gab es noch kein Klima dann muss ein Mond entstehen eine Atmosphäre. 
Alle Rohstoffe die wir momentan benötigen mussten durch Tiere und fossileien auch erstmal enstehen vor 1 Mrd wäre Intelligentes Leben nicht Logisch.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Leben da draußen liegt über 60% das es in unserer Galaxie ensteht. Die Milchstraße liegt auch recht zentral im Universum.

Es ergibt sich eine gewisse Logik (Mathematische Struktur) die das Leben im Universum ganuso wie das Leben auf der Erde beschreibt.

Warum gibt es auf der Erde nicht eine Nation die allen anderen weit voraus ist?


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Die Milchstraße liegt auch recht zentral im Universum.


 
Der Satz ist doch nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (7. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber das Universum wurde dank super Computer der Nasa berechnet.

http://events.ccc.de/congress/2007/Fahrplan/events/2155.en.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWhOzPBsVeU


----------



## Blutengel (7. Mai 2012)

Unser Sonnensystem liegt zwischen 2 Spiralarmen in einer Entfernung zum Zentrum in dem es wirklich recht ruhig ist. Genauer will ich nu nicht drauf eingehen, da ich keinen Bock habe so viel zu schreiben  Ich bin mir über unsere Lage in der Galaxie sehr wohl bewußt, Astronomie ist n heimliches Steckenpferd von mir 

Ob unser Universum nun 14 o. 13,7 Milliarden Jahre alt ist, spielt glaube ich keine große Rolle.

Und ob unsere Galaxie die "älteste" ist, die noch nicht mit ner anderen zusammenstieß,.... darauf wird Dir auch der beste Astrologe keine genaue Antwort geben können, da es einfach zu viele Galaxien gibt.

Und die mathematische Logik für anderes Leben im Universum ist die Drake- Gleichung


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber das Universum wurde dank super Computer der Nasa berechnet.



Wo ist denn das Zentrum des Universums?


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Zentrum des Universums?


 
Gute Frage, es ist doch nicht mal bekannt welche Form das Universum hat. Also ist es ein Oval, eine Kugel oder welcher Form ähnelt es isch. Interessant ist es ja auch noch wo der Rand des Universums ist falls es einen gibt. Es gibt ja viele Planeten und Sterne die noch nicht entdeckt worden sind weil die noch nicht geboren sind. Oder gibt es schon Angaben wie gross das Universum ist ?


----------



## Blutengel (7. Mai 2012)

Übrigens hatte keine einzige Spiralgalaxie bis jetzt einen größeren Zusammenstoß, sonst wäre es keine Spiralgalaxie mehr, sondern eine eliptische 



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Oder gibt es schon Angaben wie gross das Universum ist ?


 
Wie groß ist das Universum 
alpha-Centauri - 006 Wie groß ist das Universum? 1/2 - YouTube
alpha-Centauri - 006 Wie groß ist das Universum? 2/2 - YouTube


----------



## dj*viper (7. Mai 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es naiv und arrogant ist, zu denken, dass wir die einzigen Lebewesen im Universum sind.

Ich denke weitergehend auch, dass es durchaus intelligentes  (intelligenteres) Leben gibt. Das bereits "persönlicher" Kontakt  besteht, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, ebenso wenig, dass irgendwann  mal ein solcher "persönlicher Kontakt" stattfinden wird.

Ich glaube, dass die Forschung und Entwicklung noch viel hergeben wird,  aber ich denke nicht, dass ein Mensch jemals vernünftig außerhalb der  Erde leben wird. 

Planeten und Monde in unserem Sonnensystem geben keine Möglichkeiten, zu  kolonisieren, und ich glaube nicht, dass ein Mensch jemals lebend das  Sonnensystem verlassen wird.

Noch was: 
Wenn die Menschheit die einzige intelligente Lebensform im Universum ist,
das wäre doch eine ziemlich große Platzverschwendung.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:


> uups, Doppelpost, bitte löschen!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAhTtLpTVf0&feature=relmfu


 
Interessant, soll einfach heissen das die grösse des Universums noch nicht bekannt ist bzw es dehnt sich immer weiter aus.Selbst wenn man mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen könnte so wie in den Filmen, dann würde es zwar nicht os lange dauern als mit den heutigen Antriebsmethoden aber immer noch lange genug. 
Über andere Galaxien weiss man ja nicht soviel, weil der Astronom in deinem Youtube Video sagte ja das es bis zur Andromeda-Galaxie 2 Mio Lichtjahre wären. Da muss eine schnellere Art im Weltall zu reisen erfunden werden


----------



## Blutengel (7. Mai 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> Wenn die Menschheit die einzige intelligente Lebensform im Universum ist,
> das wäre doch eine ziemlich große Platzverschwendung.



Auch Contact gesehen? 



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Interessant, soll einfach heissen das die grösse des Universums noch nicht bekannt ist bzw es dehnt sich immer weiter aus.Selbst wenn man mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit reisen könnte so wie in den Filmen, dann würde es zwar nicht os lange dauern als mit den heutigen Antriebsmethoden aber immer noch lange genug.
> Über andere Galaxien weiss man ja nicht soviel, weil der Astronom in deinem Youtube Video sagte ja das es bis zur Andromeda-Galaxie 2 Mio Lichtjahre wären. Da muss eine schnellere Art im Weltall zu reisen erfunden werden


 
Joa, also mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit kommste net weit  ...... außerdem gibts ja da noch das Problem mit der Zeit bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit


----------



## dj*viper (7. Mai 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Auch Contact gesehen?



Ich glaube, ich habe alle Filme gesehen, die etwas mit dem Universum zu tun haben.
Besonders die Dokus interessieren mich sehr. Man "erfährt" immer wieder was neues.
Ich bin einfach fasziniert, ja sogar besessen vom Thema Universum.
 Ich würde echt alles tun, um nur einmal im All zu sein...träum...


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Joa, also mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit kommste net weit  ...... außerdem gibts ja da noch das Problem mit der Zeit bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit


 
Mit der Zeit? Erklär mir das mal bitte, was hat Zeit mit Reisen zu tun?


----------



## dj*viper (7. Mai 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Mit der Zeit? Erklär mir das mal bitte, was hat Zeit mit Reisen zu tun?


 Stichwort Zeitdilitation!

"Wenn man sich beinahe mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt, läuft die Zeit deutlich langsamer."

http://www.walter-fendt.de/zd/


----------



## Blutengel (7. Mai 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe alle Filme gesehen, die etwas mit dem Universum zu tun haben.
> Besonders die Dokus interessieren mich sehr. Man "erfährt" immer wieder was neues.
> Ich bin einfach fasziniert, ja sogar besessen vom Thema Universum.
> Ich würde echt alles tun, um nur einmal im All zu sein...träum...



Noch son Beklopter wie ich 

Gamer90, dj*viper hats ja schon für mich übernommen mit der Zeit.


----------



## dj*viper (7. Mai 2012)

Hehe sry 

Bekloppt ist immer gut!


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> Stichwort Zeitdilitation!
> 
> "Wenn man sich beinahe mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt, läuft die Zeit deutlich langsamer."
> 
> Zeitdilatation


 
Interessant hätte nicht gedacht das es so ist, das man auf dem Mond langsamer altert weiss ich aber das sich das auch mit dem Reisen mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu tun hat hätte ich icht gdeacht. Dann wäre ja das Erforschen von Leben auf anderen Planeten und Galaxien ja schon komplizierter als ich dachte.


----------



## Blutengel (7. Mai 2012)

Das mit dem unterschiedlichen Alter hat aber dort mehr mit der Masse des Mondes zu tun als mit der Zeitdilatation! Auch die Masse hat ja Auswirkungen auf die Zeit. Zu beobachten am Ereignishorizont eines schwarzen Loches.

Die Zeitdilatation kommt ja auch schon bei den GPS Satelliten zum tragen. Die Programme der Satelliten haben extra eine Gleichung mit der dieser Faktor ausgeglichen wird.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (8. Mai 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewusst, dass zwei Spiralgalaxien beim zusammenschmelzen zu einer elliptischen werden, wurde auch in dem Video mit der Milchstraße erklärt.
> Die Milchstraße wird ebenfalls kollidieren in geraumer Zeit mit der Andromeda-Galaxie die immer näher kommt wie hier schon erwähnt 2 Mio. Lichtjahre
> 
> Die Form unseres Universums sollte im Idealfall eine Kugel sein(wenn sich das Universum immer konstant mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausdehnt), da beim Urknall sich das Licht(mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit in alle Richtungen gleichzeitig ausdehnt.
> ...



Habe mir das Video von dem Prof gerade angesehen und eins verstehe ich nicht. Er sagt die Ausdehnung wären maximal "15 Mrd Lichtjahre oder vielleicht 1000 Mrd Lichtjahre letzten Endes".

Also wäre das Universum seiner Ansicht nach 15 Mrd Lichtjahre groß und kann maximal bis zu 1000 Mrd Lichtjahre groß werden? Wie versteht ihr den Satz? 
er hat sich in dem ganzen Video klar ausgedrückt nur bei diesem Satz nicht.

oh ich habe wohl ein Brett vorm Kopf ich verwechsel schon bearbeiten mir zitieren ... ich glaube ich brauch jetzt schlaf ... sry wegen dem wiederholten Doppelpost


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Mai 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewusst, dass zwei Spiralgalaxien beim zusammenschmelzen zu einer elliptischen werden, wurde auch in dem Video mit der Milchstraße erklärt.
> Die Milchstraße wird ebenfalls kollidieren in geraumer Zeit mit der Andromeda-Galaxie die immer näher kommt wie hier schon erwähnt 2 Mio. Lichtjahre
> 
> Die Form unseres Universums sollte im Idealfall eine Kugel sein(wenn sich das Universum immer konstant mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausdehnt), da beim Urknall sich das Licht(mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit in alle Richtungen gleichzeitig ausdehnt.
> ...


 
Interessante Theorie von dir mit dem Universum was eine Kugel sein kann, möglich ist es sicher. Mal sehen wann es Massenportale geben wird  Wie schnell man dann reisen kann wird sich zeigen wenn die Technik da ist und mal sehen ob der Mensch dann andere Lebensformen findet. 
Der Urknal ist entstanden durch die Explosion eines grossen Sternes oder Irre ich mich da?


----------



## Blutengel (8. Mai 2012)

Das Universum ist keine Kugel, sondern es ist flach, klingt komisch, ist aber so.

Und der Urknall entstand nicht durch die Explosion eines Sternes, sondern aus einem kleinen Punkt, einer Singularität.

Gibt einfach keinen der sowas besser erklären kann wie Harald Lesch 
Alpha.Centauri.-.038.-.Was.ist.der.Urknall - YouTube


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. Mai 2012)

Wenn das Universum eine Kugel wäre, und 14 Mrd Lichtjahre im Durchmesser hat, würde ich mich fragen, wo man hinkommen würde, wenn man so schnell wäre 15 Mrd Lichtjahre durchs Welltall zu düsen.
Sprich was ist dann "dahinter"


----------



## stimpi2k4 (8. Mai 2012)

Habe gestern zu später Stunde drei Folgen Alpha Centauri mit Harald Lesch gesehen und war echt begeistert wie er alles erklärt.
Die Folge "Sind wir alleine im Universum?"  
Ich habe mich kaputt gelacht aber er hat ja sowas von Recht und ich finde man kann das auch auf Verschwörungstheorien beziehen. 
Alpha Centauri - Staffel 1 Episode 07: Sind wir alleine im Universum? (Teil 1 von 2) - YouTube


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Mai 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Das Universum ist keine Kugel, sondern es ist flach, klingt komisch, ist aber so.


 Das "flache" Universum ist nur ein Modell um es uns im bekannten dreidimensionalen Raum besser vorstellen zu können, die "wirkliche" Form ist nicht bekannt. Da wird ja gerne das "Luftballon mit Galaxien darauf-Modell" genutzt zur Erklärung (keine Ahnung ob der Lesch da das auch macht).


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Mai 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Wenn das Universum eine Kugel wäre, und 14 Mrd Lichtjahre im Durchmesser hat, würde ich mich fragen, wo man hinkommen würde, wenn man so schnell wäre 15 Mrd Lichtjahre durchs Welltall zu düsen.
> Sprich was ist dann "dahinter"


 
Gute Frage was dahinter ist, vielleicht Leben wir wirklich wie in MIB in einer Murmel drin am Halsband einer Katze 
Scherz beiseite, ist ja immer noch so, das man nicht weiss woher das Leben kommt. Zwar gehen die Wissenschaftler davon aus das er Urknall dafür Verantwortlich ist das es das gibt was es Heute gibt, aber irgendwas muss das Material damit ein Urknall stattfinden kann dort hingebrahct haben. 
Es gibt immer noch die Frgae zu klären, aus was ist das Universum entstanden? Hat es irgendeine Intelligente Art von Leben erschaffen oder wie war das ganze?


----------



## dj*viper (8. Mai 2012)

Ich denke nicht, daß jemals diese Fragen beantworten werden, denn der Mensch ist nicht in der Lage all das zu begreifen. Es geht weit über unserem Horizont hinaus. 
Doch ich würde mein Leben dafür geben, die Antworten zu erfahren...


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Mai 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, daß jemals diese Fragen beantworten werden, denn der Mensch ist nicht in der Lage all das zu begreifen. Es geht weit über unserem Horizont hinaus.
> Doch ich würde mein Leben dafür geben, die Antworten zu erfahren...


 
Ich glaueb schon das der Mensch es begreifen würde, aber der Durchschnittsmensch würde es nur begreifen wenn es ihm so erklärt wird das er es auch versteht.


----------



## onslaught (8. Mai 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, daß jemals diese Fragen beantworten werden, denn der Mensch ist nicht in der Lage all das zu begreifen. Es geht weit über unserem Horizont hinaus.
> Doch ich würde mein Leben dafür geben, die Antworten zu erfahren...


 
Na jetzt wissen wir ja warum die Religion erfunden wurde


----------



## Voodoo2 (8. Mai 2012)

ich schliese mich steven hawkings meinung an 
wen es andere wesen gibt die uns besuchen kommen sind sie höchst wahrscheinlich nicht in friedlicher mission da 
die brauchen resourcen frauen autos usw 

wesen die nicht gerade ums eck wohnen(da ja nichts in der nähe ist) haben eine antriebs technick die uns sehr weit überlegen sein mus wen sie uns überhaubt besuchen kommen 
und da ahne ich übles


----------



## dj*viper (8. Mai 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Na jetzt wissen wir ja warum die Religion erfunden wurde


Erfunden ist das richtige Wort 
Und dennoch kann keine Religion der Welt all die offenen Fragen beantworten, geschweige denn wissenschaftlich beweisen.
Ich glaube nur das, was ich mit meinen eigenen Augen sehe


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. Mai 2012)

die frage wäre auch in wie weit die an uns interessiert wären.

Vielleicht würden wir ihnen nicht mehr auffallen als eine Kuh oder ein Schwein, evtl. würden sie uns einfach für eine primitive Lebensform halten.


----------



## dj*viper (8. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich ein Alien wäre, würde ich mich für die Ressourcen interessieren und nicht für die Menschen.
Die Menschen würden evtl. als Sklaven fungieren.


----------



## Tenshou (8. Mai 2012)

Da ich ausversehen mit Ja geantwortet habe, werde ich mal ein wenig philosophisch:
Ich denke, dass die Menschheit in ihrem momentanem Zustand alleine sein wird. Also, bei einem Treffen mit extraterrestrischem Leben würden wir ausgelöscht werden, oder die Menschheit würde das gefundene Leben ausbeuten. 
Im tieferen Sinne wird die Menschheit allein bleiben. 
Dies trifft nur zu, wenn man die Sache philosophisch betrachtet, ansonsten bin ich mir sicher, dass sich im kontinuierlich expandierendem Universum andere Lebensarten aufhalten. 
Es wäre sehr unwarscheinlich, dass in dem großen Raum des Universums kein außerirdisches Leben existiert.

Dazu noch ein Zitat von Stephen Hawkin: "Es ist anzunehmen, dass es eine ganze Reihe anderer Zivilisationen im Kosmos gibt."


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. Mai 2012)

Das Problem bei der Sache ist, dass wir immer nur von unserem Empfinden, Denken und Handeln ausgehen können. In Wahrheit können wir doch überhaupt nicht einschätzen, was eine fremde, möglicherweise jahrmillionen alte Zivilisation für Interessen, Motivationen, Normen oder Werte hätte. Geschweige denn, ob die Bedeutung von sozial in der Form wie wir sie kennen bei deren Art überhaupt existieren würde. Genausogut könnten die in einem riesigen Tohuwabohu bei uns landen, eine Packung Schlagsahne klauen und wieder abdüsen. Man kann es einfach nicht sagen.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir Menschen vom Universum und allem was darin wie funktioniert und warum, ähnlich viel Verstand haben, als würde man einem Schimpansen beibringen wollen, warum Loadline Calibration bei starkem OC schädlich für eine CPU sein kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genauso gehe ich davon aus, dass eine weiterentwickelte Art die in der Lage ist, mit was auch immer intergalaktisch in der gleichen Zeitlinie zu reisen, auch die Möglichkeit besitzt, sich uns zu erkennen zu geben, wann ihnen das gerade passt und ansonsten von uns vielleicht gar nicht bemerkt würden. Ich meine, die zig Milliarden Neutrinos die uns pro Sekunde durchschlagen gehen uns ja auch sonstwo vorbei...


----------



## Icejester (8. Mai 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> Und dennoch kann keine Religion der Welt all die offenen Fragen beantworten, geschweige denn wissenschaftlich beweisen.


 
Äh, ja. Darum heißt es auch "Glaube".


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Mai 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Äh, ja. Darum heißt es auch "Glaube".


 
Und je weniger man weiß, desto mehr muss man glauben.



dj*viper schrieb:


> Ich glaube nur das, was ich mit meinen eigenen Augen sehe


 
Ich hoffe mal dass du das nicht wörtlich meinst, denn wenn du nur das glaubst was du mit deinen bescheidenen Sinnesorganen von der Welt da draußen registrieren kannst (selbst mit technischen Hilfsmitteln) ist höchstwahrscheinlich nur ein winziger Bruchteil von dem was wirklich da draußen ist.


----------



## onslaught (9. Mai 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> Erfunden ist das richtige Wort
> Und dennoch kann keine Religion der Welt all die offenen Fragen beantworten, geschweige denn wissenschaftlich beweisen.
> Ich glaube nur das, was ich mit meinen eigenen Augen sehe



Eins vorweg ich bin nicht religiös. Aber diese Fragen stellten sich die Menschen auch in der Antike. Dann schrieb ein Herr Moses sein erstes Buch, Genesis heißt es glaub ich. Darin schrieb er : "Am Anfang war nichts, dann schuf Gott Himmel und Erde, ..." schließlich noch "es werde Licht". Damit war das Volk erstmal beruhigt und für die meißten das Thema erledigt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Mai 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Da schrieb er : "Am Anfang war nichts, dann schuf Gott Himmel und Erde, ..." schließlich dann noch "es werde Licht". Damit war das Volk erstmal beruhigt und für die meißten das Thema erledigt.


 
Das schlimme daran ist, dass auch noch heute für Abermillionen von Menschen das Thema damit erledigt ist.


----------



## onslaught (9. Mai 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das schlimme daran ist, dass auch noch heute für Abermillionen von Menschen das Thema damit erledigt ist.


 
Das zählt unter der Rubrik "brachliegende Ressourcen"


----------



## NexusEXE (10. Mai 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> Das schlimme daran ist, dass auch noch heute für Abermillionen von Menschen das Thema damit erledigt ist.



Nur schon die Vortstellung allein, dass es worklich Menschen gibt die dieser "Meinung" sind, ist grausam.

Warum sollten eigentlich extraterrestrische Wesen an den irdischen Ressourcen interessiert sein? Vielleicht haben sie einen Planeten-Zerstörer...xD


----------



## onslaught (10. Mai 2012)

Nehmen wir an sie brauchen Eisen, dann schmelzen sie den Krempel um den massiven Eisenkern der Erde weg und können ihre Frachter beladen.


----------



## neflE (10. Mai 2012)

Zum: "Am Anfang war nichts"

Es gibt Theorien, das im Vakuum also im richtigem Vakuum Teilchen entstehen und dann wieder verschwinden. Einfach so.

Und wenn vor einen paar Milliarden überall nichts war, erschienen auch andauernd irgendwelche Teilchen (was auch immer das für Teilchen sind. Höchstwahrscheinlich welche die wir gar nicht kennen)  erscheinen und wieder verschwinden. Und nach einen paar Sekunden? Stunden? Jahren? Nein damals gab es noch keine Zeit. Also lassen wir das mit der Zeit weg.
Diese Teilchen stoßen dann unweigerlich auch mal zusammen. Sie könnten miteinander Reagieren, Sich abstoßen neue Teilchen anstoßen oder mit denen reagieren. So wird eine Gewaltige Kettenreaktion ausgelöst die die Zeit entstehen ließ und ein paar Milliarden Jahre später von einem Volk (uns) als Urknall bezeichnet wurde.


Daher, denke ich das außerhalb unseres Uniersums im Nichts noch andere Universen (alle Kugelförmig) treiben, manchmal auch mehrere aneinandergekettet. So wie Schaum 

Quellen: bin gerade am suchen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Mai 2012)

Die Frage ist, warum sollten so hoch entwickelte Wesn ausgerechnet an den Rohstoffen der Erde interessiert sein?
Es gibt so viele unbewohnte Welten und Sonnensysteme um uns herum, warum ausgerechnet den einzigen bewohnten Planeten abbauen?
Es sollte für die kein Prolem sein, einfach zum nächsten Planeten zu ziehen.


----------



## neflE (10. Mai 2012)

Naja Vllt brauchen die Zellulose? Für ihre Biagasjraftwerke? 

Also wenn es Eisen wäre Würde es das woanders günstiger geben


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2012)

Das mit den Rohstoffen halte ich für Quatsch - wir haben auf der Erde quasi nichts aber auch gar nichts an Stoffen, dass eine Zivilisation die interstellare Reisen usw. durchführen kann nicht in ihrer Nähe viel günstiger bekommen könnte. Man muss nicht ewig viele Lichtjare reisen (wie auch immer) um dann grade die Erde auszubeuten


----------



## onslaught (10. Mai 2012)

Wieso, wenn sie grad zufällig hier vorbeikommen ? Weiter innen in der Galaxie ist die Strahlung vlt. zu hoch um Eisen zu verladen. 

Kann ja auch sein daß Eisen für "sie" kein Rohstoff sondern Nahrungsmittel ist 

Die Art und Weise wie sie in Independence Day Veranschaulicht wird kann ja auch nicht völlig ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## neflE (10. Mai 2012)

Aber alleine bei uns im Sonnensystem gibt es größere Eisenvorkommen als unser doofer Erdkern , der auch noch von Heißen Gestein umgeben ist.

Es wären eher solche Rohstoffe wie Wasser, bzw Sauerstoff, Wasserstoff Bekommt man ja an jeder Ecke des Universums. Erdgas, Erdöl. Eben die sachen, die unseren Planeten so einzigartig machen.


----------



## onslaught (10. Mai 2012)

Natürlich, ich hab das mit dem Eisen ja nur als Beispiel, und hab geschrieben "Nehmen wir an ..."


----------



## Seeefe (10. Mai 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, warum sollten so hoch entwickelte Wesn ausgerechnet an den Rohstoffen der Erde interessiert sein?
> Es gibt so viele unbewohnte Welten und Sonnensysteme um uns herum, warum ausgerechnet den einzigen bewohnten Planeten abbauen?
> Es sollte für die kein Prolem sein, einfach zum nächsten Planeten zu ziehen.


 
Vllt. weil sie einfach nur bock drauf haben, andere Völker zu vernichten oder was auch immer  Ist doch langweilig, so ganz ohne Action Ressourcen abzubauen


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Mai 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Vllt. weil sie einfach nur bock drauf haben, andere Völker zu vernichten oder was auch immer  Ist doch langweilig, so ganz ohne Action Ressourcen abzubauen


 
Dann hoffe ich das die keine Action wollen wenn die kommen sollten


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Mai 2012)

Wobei "Action" eher "Gemetzel" wird.
Ich denke mal, wer von so weit kommt, der kann uns mal eben so auslöschen oder wenigstens an den Rand dessen bringen.
Eine "Actionreiche" Jagd ist nicht wirtschaftlich um nur an die Reccourcen zu kommen!


----------



## stimpi2k4 (10. Mai 2012)

Ressourcenabbau sollte möglichst wenig Kosten und ohne großen Aufwand vonstatten gehen .... wenn eine Spezies hier hinkommt und was auch immer braucht, müssen die recht dumm sein und nicht in der Lage sein selber hoch entwickelte Technologien zu erforschen. 
Es wäre aber möglich, dass eine brutale und rücksichtslose Spezies eine friedliche hoch entwickelte Spezies auslöscht und so an die Technologie kommt um uns zu besuchen. Die Menschen werden dann dafür sorgen, dass die Spezies das bekommt was sie verdient (einen tritt in den Hintern).

Es gibt genug beispiele in unserer Geschichte, dass eine Waffentechnisch überlegene Streitmacht kein Garant dafür ist einen Krieg zu gewinnen.


----------



## neflE (10. Mai 2012)

Aber es wird dann eher so wie damals als die Europäer auf die Tolle Idee kamen Kolonien zu gründen


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Mai 2012)

Nunja,
 wenn aber eine Spezies dazu in der Lage wäre etwas zu besitzen was ihr ermöglicht intergalaktische Reisen innerhalb eines angemesseenen Zeitraum zu unternehmen,
 dann hätten die bei Bedarf sicherlich auch etwas inpetto uns von der Erde zu tilgen ohne die restlichen Recourcen unnutzbar zu machen.
Das eine fremde Spezies an unserer Technologie interessiert sein wird halte ich nämlich eher für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (10. Mai 2012)

Wenn sie die Menschen auf der Erde vernichten wollen müssen sie die Erde nur mit einem größeren Planeten kollidieren lassen. 

Für ressourcen werden sie uns nicht besuchen da können wir uns sicher sein das gibt es doch so viele viel mehr auf anderen Planeten. 

Wenn man endlich mal aus Masse alles herstellen kann wird nur noch diese interresant sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Mai 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Wenn sie die Menschen auf der Erde vernichten wollen müssen sie die Erde nur mit einem größeren Planeten kollidieren lassen.
> 
> Für ressourcen werden sie uns nicht besuchen da können wir uns sicher sein das gibt es doch so viele viel mehr auf anderen Planeten.
> 
> Wenn man endlich mal aus Masse alles herstellen kann wird nur noch diese interresant sein.


 
Welche Masse meinst du?


----------



## onslaught (11. Mai 2012)

Materie meint er, die man auf molekularer subatomarer Ebene transformiert. 

Das Gerät gibts bei Star Trek schon. "Computer : Eine Tasse grünen Tee, heiß." 

Ich wurde berichtigt.


----------



## dj*viper (11. Mai 2012)

hat denn keiner von euch schonmal ein unbekanntes flugobjekt gesehen? also real meine ich.
denn ich hab schon 2 mal in meinem leben sowas gesehen und bin überzeugt, daß es nicht von dieser welt stammt.
sie waren völlig lautlos und schwebten über meinen kopf hinweg. das eine mal war ich ein kind, ca 11 jahre. beim anderen mal war ich ca 26. ich würde echt gerne wissen, was das für teile waren....


----------



## onslaught (11. Mai 2012)

Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Aliens. 

Es gibt viel Seltsames zwischen Himmel und Erde, aber "Besucher" gehören bestimmt (noch) nicht dazu.


----------



## dj*viper (11. Mai 2012)

also ich würde es nicht ausschliessen


----------



## onslaught (11. Mai 2012)

willst du mich aufs Glatteis führen ?  logisch, ausschließen kann man garnichts


----------



## dj*viper (11. Mai 2012)

ich meine das wirklich ernst. seitdem glaube ich daran, daß wir nicht allein im universum sind.
und genau das ist ja das thema dieses threads


----------



## Voodoo2 (11. Mai 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wobei "Action" eher "Gemetzel" wird.
> Ich denke mal, wer von so weit kommt, der kann uns mal eben so auslöschen oder wenigstens an den Rand dessen bringen.
> Eine "Actionreiche" Jagd ist nicht wirtschaftlich um nur an die Reccourcen zu kommen!


 
Eine "Actionreiche" Jagd ist nicht wirtschaftlich um nur an die Reccourcen zu kommen!

siehe Predator 

Reccourcen z.b Strategische Metalle

Indium, Hafnium, Gallium, Wismut, Tantal und Tellur


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wobei "Action" eher "Gemetzel" wird.
> Ich denke mal, wer von so weit kommt, der kann uns mal eben so auslöschen oder wenigstens an den Rand dessen bringen.
> Eine "Actionreiche" Jagd ist nicht wirtschaftlich um nur an die Reccourcen zu kommen!



Aber vielleicht ist sie ein Selbstzweck...

Ich halte einen Besuch auf der Erde zur Ressourcengewinnung auch für höchst unwahrscheinlich. Zu 99,999999999999999% haben wir keine weiteren intelligenten Lebensformen Raumfahrt betreibende Viecher in unserem Sonnensystem, interstellare Anreise kann somit als sicher angenommen werden. Das heißt umgekehrt aber auch, dass es für alle Interessenten wesentlich sinnvoller wäre, erst einmal die gesamten Rohstoffe ihres eigenen Sonnensystems abzubauen - und eine der wenigen Überlegungen zu möglicherweise Leben hervorbringenden Sonnensystemen, die man nur sehr schwer anzweifeln kann, ist die Existenz einer ganzen Reihe sehr großer, äußerer Planeten, die Asteroiden&Co abfangen können. Also Rohstoffe in enormen Ausmaße. Es wäre anzunehmen, dass eine Zivilsation früher einen Entwicklungsstand erreicht, auf dem sie andere Systeme kolonisiert, als sie die Rohstoffe ihres Heimatsystems "verbraucht". Hierbei darf man auch nicht vergessen: Man kann Elemente nicht endgültig verbrauchen. Das klappt nur mit komplexeren Verbindungen, die man zerlegt (z.B. Verbrennung), aber eine Zivilsation, die genug Energie aufbringen kann, Rohstoffe in Massen interstellar zu Bewegen, die kann auch komplexe Verbindungen in beliebigem Umfange selbst herstellen, solange die Elemente vorliegen. Einziger Anlass für Knappheit wäre also, dass sie die gesamte Materie ihres Heimatsystems (bis auf den Zentralstern) verbaut haben. Zudem haben sie vermutlich mehrere andere Systeme kolonisiert und teilweise ausgebeutet - und jetzt sollen sie ausgerechnet die Erde als Bergabbaugebiet (wörtlich) auserkoren haben, unter all den unbewohnten Systemen in ihrer Reichweite?
Seeeehr unwahrscheinlich.

Damit gilt umgekehrt: Wer auch immer kommt, der kommt, um zu bleiben - zumindest eine zeitlang.
Variante a) (beliebt&wahrscheinlich): Die Lebensbedingungen im Heimatsystem haben sich (entweder durch Selbstverschulden oder kosmische Einflüsse) weit verschlechtert, die Erde wäre eine potentielle Alternative. (da passen dann sogar mal die anthopogen zentrierten Annahmen zu den Lebensumständen potentieller Besucher)
Variante b) (passend zu obigem): Man sucht Unterhaltung. Aus naheliegenden Gründen dürfte eine interstellare Gesellschaft hoch technologisiert sein - und könnte somit Interesse am "Haus im Grünen" haben. Wenn da noch unterhaltsame einheimische Lebensformen durch die Bäume hüpfen: Um so besser. Best Case im dem Fall: Sie finden gefallen an rudimentär lernfähigen, zweibeinigen Haustieren. Worst Case: Hat jemand "Jagd" gesagt?




stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Es gibt genug beispiele in unserer Geschichte, dass eine Waffentechnisch überlegene Streitmacht kein Garant dafür ist einen Krieg zu gewinnen.



Nur sehr wenige dieser Beispiele weisen eine technische Überlegenheit auf, die dem Fortschritt von 1-2 Jahrzehnten des 20. Jhd. entspräche und selbst die Beispiele mit einem technisch leicht rückständigen Sieger sind extrem selten.




Schnitzel schrieb:


> Nunja,
> wenn aber eine Spezies dazu in der Lage wäre etwas zu besitzen was ihr ermöglicht intergalaktische Reisen innerhalb eines angemesseenen Zeitraum zu unternehmen,
> dann hätten die bei Bedarf sicherlich auch etwas inpetto uns von der Erde zu tilgen ohne die restlichen Recourcen unnutzbar zu machen.



Siehe oben: Elemente kann man eh nicht kaputt machen. Der Rest wäre eine Frage des Aufwandes. Wenn sie an dem Leben auf der Erde interessiert sind, dann könnte die selektive, gezielte Ausrottung einzelner Arten zu einer recht mühseligen Aufgabe werden. Ich erinnere z.B. an die Versuche der Menschheit, mit der Aga-Körte in Australien fertig zu werden. Trotz ebenfalls nicht ganz unerheblicher technischer Überlegenheit hat bislang niemand eine Lösung gefunden, die funktioniert, keine anderen Arten gefährdet und mit einem vertretbaren Personaleinsatz umsetzbar wäre.
Was man imho auch nochmal sagen muss: "angemessener Zeitraum" ist nicht aus Sicht von _Homo sapiens_ zu beurteilen, sondern aus der Sicht des Außerirdischen. Und schon auf der Erde haben wir Wirbeltiere, die mehrere Jahrhunderte schaffen und niedere Tiere, die auf mehre Jahrtausende geschätzt werden. Ein interstellarer Reisender muss zwar die Technik haben, um große (zumindest im Verhältniss zu seinem Körpergewicht) große Masse quer durchs All zu bewegen. Aber er muss nicht z.B. zwingend Geschwindigkeiten erreichen, die für uns erstmal unvorstellbar erscheinen. Er könnte auch einfach nur verdammt viel Zeit mitbringen.




stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Wenn sie die Menschen auf der Erde vernichten wollen müssen sie die Erde nur mit einem größeren Planeten kollidieren lassen.



"nur"?
Diesseits einer künstlich herbeigeführten Supernova dürfte es rein gar nichts geben, was mehr Aufwand erfordern würde, als die Bahnen von Planeten massiv zu verändern. Und auch nichts, was aufgrund seiner Schadenswirkung (die Chancen ständen vermutlich nicht schlecht, das gesamte innere Sonnensystem zu zerlegen) dümmer wäre.




onslaught schrieb:


> Materie meint er, die man auf molekularer Ebene transformiert.
> 
> Das Gerät gibts bei Star Trek schon. "Computer : Eine Tasse grünen Tee, heiß."



Wenn dann auf subatomarer Ebene. "Transformieren" auf molekularer Ebene nennt man gemeinhin "Chemie".




dj*viper schrieb:


> hat denn keiner von euch schonmal ein unbekanntes flugobjekt gesehen? also real meine ich.


 
Ich hab früher häufiger Dinger am Himmel gesehen, bei denen ich mir nicht sicher war, ob es eine 777 oder ein A330 ist.


----------



## dj*viper (11. Mai 2012)

> Ich hab früher häufiger Dinger am Himmel gesehen, bei denen ich mir nicht sicher war, ob es eine 777 oder ein A330 ist.


die flogen aber nicht lautlos ca 20m über deinen kopf hinweg, oder...


----------



## Seeefe (11. Mai 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> die flogen aber nicht lautlos ca 20m über deinen kopf hinweg, oder...


 
Wer weiß  Vllt. haben auch nur die Amis ne neue Technologie getestet


----------



## onslaught (11. Mai 2012)

20m über dem Kopf  und keine Details zu erkennen


----------



## dj*viper (11. Mai 2012)

doch klar, aber das wollte ich jetzt nicht alles hier erläutern...
es war zwar dunkel aber man konnte die form erkennen und die lichter usw...
ich selbst habe sowas noch nie woanders gesehen, ausser bei anderen ufo-sichtungen aus dem internet. 
da gibts andere, die genau so ein ufo gesehen haben.


----------



## onslaught (11. Mai 2012)

Drohne - Golem.de

Vlt. sowas oder ähnliches


----------



## dj*viper (11. Mai 2012)

nee, sowas

Triangle UFO flap in Belgium


----------



## Seeefe (11. Mai 2012)

Ist das Zufall oder gewollt, das die Bilder immer so verschwommen sind?  

Das sieht jtz nicht unbedingt so aus, als wäre dies nicht von unserer Welt


----------



## dj*viper (11. Mai 2012)

ich glaube ja selber nicht an die bilder, die sind ja fast alle gefaked.
doch wenn man es mit eigenen augen sieht, sieht das schon anders aus.
für alle aussenstehenden klingt das alles wie ein scherz oder man macht sich lächerlich.
und nein, ich bin/war nicht betrunken oder von anderen betäubungsmitteln beeinflusst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> die flogen aber nicht lautlos ca 20m über deinen kopf hinweg, oder...



Nö. Ich bin zwar schlecht im abschätzen von Entfernungen, aber Objekte in 20 m Entfernung sortiere ich dann doch nicht unter "unterbekannt", sondern "klar erkannt" ein.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Ist das Zufall oder gewollt, das die Bilder immer so verschwommen sind?



In dem Fall gewollt, da gefaked
Belgische UFO-Welle


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Mai 2012)

.....


----------



## Voodoo2 (11. Mai 2012)

ruyven macaran

Ich hab früher häufiger Dinger am Himmel gesehen, bei denen ich mir nicht sicher war, ob es eine 777 oder ein A330 ist. 

*Da fällt mir ein*


die iss konnte man auch schon mit blosen auge erkennen 
*satelitten sieht man auch heufiger


und wetter ballons

*


----------



## NexusEXE (12. Mai 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei "Action" eher "Gemetzel" wird.
> Ich denke mal, wer von so weit kommt, der kann uns mal eben so auslöschen oder wenigstens an den Rand dessen bringen.
> Eine "Actionreiche" Jagd ist nicht wirtschaftlich um nur an die Reccourcen zu kommen!



Wir Menschen denken wirtschaftlich, es muss nicht sein, dass die ausserirdischen auch so denken. Ihre denkweise könnte sich fatal von der unseren unterscheiden. Zum beispiel könnte es doch ein volk sein, welches einen hohen technologie standart hat, aber trotzdem nicht die sklaverei abgeschafft haben. Sie benutzen geschöpfe, die ihnen unterlegen sind und zwingen sue zu wettkämpfen. Dann wäre der intelligente Mensch eine gute Abwechslung zu diesen primitiven geschöpfen und könnte für interessantere kämpfe sorgen...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Mai 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Alien wäre, würde ich mich für die Ressourcen interessieren und nicht für die Menschen.
> Die Menschen würden evtl. als Sklaven fungieren.


 

Die Frage ist, ob die Ressourcen die wir für interessant halten, für sie auch interessant sind. Was haben wir hier schon so spezielles?


----------



## Icejester (12. Mai 2012)

Das mußt Du schon denen überlassen, was die jetzt ganz genau interessant finden.


----------



## neflE (12. Mai 2012)

Ja Leute überlegt doch nur einmal ganz kurz, was wir haben, was Planeten um uns herum nicht haben.
Mir fällt ein: Sauerstoff bzw flüssiges Wasser aber das ist jetzt nicht Soo selten.

Seltener ist eher:
Zellulose ----> Öl, Erdgas.
Das gibt es nirgendwo in unseren nachbarsysthemen. Obwohl Traubenzucker usw. Interessanter sein könnte, bzw die Technik der Pbotosynthese als das Öl.

Haben andere Planeten eigentlich Uran? Oder ist das hier entstanden?


----------



## Blutengel (13. Mai 2012)

neflE schrieb:


> Haben andere Planeten eigentlich Uran? Oder ist das hier entstanden?


 

Uran ist ein Element, diese entstehen bis zum Element Eisen durch die Kernfusion in großen Sternen. Uran entsteht nur in Supernoven massivster Sterne! Also nix mit Entstehung auf der Erde


----------



## neflE (13. Mai 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:
			
		

> Uran ist ein Element, diese entstehen bis zum Element Eisen durch die Kernfusion in großen Sternen. Uran entsteht nur in Supernoven massivster Sterne! Also nix mit Entstehung auf der Erde



Ich hab nicht nachgedacht


----------



## Blutengel (13. Mai 2012)

Macht nüscht, das kenn ich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2012)

neflE schrieb:


> Ja Leute überlegt doch nur einmal ganz kurz, was wir haben, was Planeten um uns herum nicht haben.
> Mir fällt ein: Sauerstoff bzw flüssiges Wasser aber das ist jetzt nicht Soo selten.



"flüssiges" Wasser ist vor allen Dingen vollkommen wertlos als Ressource, denn es ist einfach nur Aggregatzustand, den man überall erzeugen kann. Und Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff (oder deren Kombination) sind definitiv alles andere als selten. Ich glaube, Sauerstoff sollte sogar mit zu den häufigsten Elementen überhaupt gehören, die sich auf Planeten finden und Wasserstoff ist DAS häufigste im Universum.



> Seltener ist eher:
> Zellulose ----> Öl, Erdgas.
> Das gibt es nirgendwo in unseren nachbarsysthemen. Obwohl Traubenzucker usw. Interessanter sein könnte, bzw die Technik der Pbotosynthese als das Öl.



Energieträger (zumal welche die große Mengen molekularen Sauerstoffes zur Energiefreisetzung benötigen) sind als Grund für extrem energieaufwendige, interstellare Reisen wohl absolut ungeeignet.


----------



## onslaught (14. Mai 2012)

Das Materielle in allen Ehren, aber vlt. wollen die auch nur wissen ob sie allein sind, und durch ihre Technologie einfach bessere Möglichkeiten haben einen Nachbarn zu finden und evtl. zu besuchen. Für uns wäre dies das Beste.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Mai 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Wir Menschen denken wirtschaftlich, es muss nicht sein, dass die ausserirdischen auch so denken. Ihre denkweise könnte sich fatal von der unseren unterscheiden. Zum beispiel könnte es doch ein volk sein, welches einen hohen technologie standart hat, aber trotzdem nicht die sklaverei abgeschafft haben. Sie benutzen geschöpfe, die ihnen unterlegen sind und zwingen sue zu wettkämpfen. Dann wäre der intelligente Mensch eine gute Abwechslung zu diesen primitiven geschöpfen und könnte für interessantere kämpfe sorgen...


 
Interessanter Ansatz, so hab ich das letzte mal erst bei Alien vs. Predator drüber nachgedacht^^
Aber du hast schon Recht, diese möglichen anderen Anschauungen wurden ja auch bereits in diversen Filmchen bearbeitet - also Alienrasse die rumfliegt und erobert, zum Spaß oder warum auch immer, oder "assimiliert" und so weiter...
In dem Falle wärs relativ gut für uns wenn sie uns nicht bemerken^^


----------



## MOD6699 (24. Mai 2012)

Interessante Frage. Natürlich glaube ich nicht daran das wir alleine sind im Universum. Auch wenn es vielleicht von vielen Faktoren abhängt dennoch ist das All so unglaublich groß das es schon mehr als unwahrscheinlich erscheint das nur wir das "Glück" hatten. Aber mit dem Thema der Weltraumreise kann ich jedem nur die Meinung von Pro. Lesch (Man mag ja von ihm halten was man will) empfehlen. Er erklärt in 15 Minuten ziemlich gut und genau wie schwierig solche eine lange seeehr lange Reise sein kann.

Grüße


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. Mai 2012)

"Wir" denken immer das es unmöglich ist und "morgen" ist es möglich und ab da an lachen die einen die anderen aus.

Genauso wie man früer dachte das es nie mehr Speicher als im KB (Oder was auch immer) Bereich geben wird.


----------



## On/OFF (27. Mai 2012)

nein.    Halt nicht gleichzeitig mit anderen Civilisations  V   ,,,,,,,,,,      auf selbiger  Entwicklungsstufe     .  

Wir löschen uns vorher selber aus    , 40000 BC.   is en Katzensprung ( bzw zwinkern) in der Evolutuion   +10000

und da kann uns "Gott"  auch nicht helfen   , weil den gibts ja garnich.

weil wenns den geben würde , warum hift der nicht , und zieht sich die ganze Sceise rein?

PS:   wir sollten langsam aufhören zu Glauben , und der Realität ins Auge blicken   ......


----------



## Seeefe (27. Mai 2012)

On/OFF schrieb:


> weil wenns den geben würde , warum hift der nicht , und zieht sich die ganze Sceise rein?


 
Hast wohl in der Schule in Religion nicht wirklich zugehört oder?


----------



## On/OFF (27. Mai 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Hast wohl in der Schule in Religion nicht wirklich zugehört oder?


 

ka   , muss ich wohl   grad Kreide holen gwesen sein ............


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Mai 2012)

On/OFF schrieb:


> ka , muss ich wohl grad Kreide holen gwesen sein ............


 
gut gemacht.. hab mich auch immer vor diesem Quatsch gedrückt. Soll doch jeder glauben was er will, solange man mich in Ruhe lässt


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (28. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich mir das Vormittagsprogramm so anschaue bin ich mir sicher das die Aliens schon auf der Erde sind und Schabernack treiben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Mai 2012)

PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Vormittagsprogramm so anschaue bin ich mir sicher das die Aliens schon auf der Erde sind und Schabernack treiben.


 Ich glaube eher dass RTL und Konsorten ein bewusst von der geheimen Weltregierung inszeniertes Werkzeug ist um Aliens abzuschrecken!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. Mai 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher dass RTL und Konsorten ein bewusst von der geheimen Weltregierung inszeniertes Werkzeug ist um Aliens abzuschrecken!


 
Und gab es bisher eine Alieninvasion seit es RTL gibt? Nein! Es funktioniert also tatsächlich


----------



## MOD6699 (30. Mai 2012)

ganz schön viele die glauben das wir alleine sind... hmmm.

Wenn ich mir das Vormittagsprogramm so anschaue bin ich mir sicher das die Aliens schon auf der Erde sind und Schabernack treiben. 


Ich glaube das liegt eher daran das es so viele Idioten gibt^^​


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juni 2012)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> ganz schön viele die glauben das wir alleine sind... hmmm.
> 
> Wenn ich mir das Vormittagsprogramm so anschaue bin ich mir sicher das die Aliens schon auf der Erde sind und Schabernack treiben.
> 
> ...



Die Aliens sind also die Idioten  wie "Intelligent" Aliens sind das wird sich irgendwann sicher herausstellen.


----------



## NexusEXE (2. Juni 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aliens sind also die Idioten  wie "Intelligent" Aliens sind das wird sich irgendwann sicher herausstellen.



Dieser meinung bin ich auch. Könnte es nicht sein, dass diese aliens nicht organisch sondern synthetisch sind? Ich meine so etwas ähnliches wie die reaper aus ME


----------



## NexusEXE (2. Juni 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aliens sind also die Idioten  wie "Intelligent" Aliens sind das wird sich irgendwann sicher herausstellen.



Könnte es sein, dass die aliens einfach synthetische wesen wir die aus mass effect (reaper) sind?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (2. Juni 2012)

Wie soll das denn gehen??? Die muss ja vorher eine Biologische Spezies gebaut haben ... so wie bei Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## lowbob (3. Juni 2012)

Eventuell noch was im tiefen Ozean wo wir Druck bedingt nicht mehr hin kommen^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2012)

Wir können alle Tiefen erreichen und das seit über einem halben Jahrhundert. Es fehlt nur die Finanzierung, es in nenneswertem Umfange zu machen - im Gegensatz zur "zivilen" Raumfahrt und Atomtechnik hat die Erforschung der Ozeane halt keine Milliardenschwerden (Militär)budgets.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Juni 2012)

lowbob schrieb:


> Eventuell noch was im tiefen Ozean wo wir Druck bedingt nicht mehr hin kommen^^


 
Kla kommen wir in die tiefsten stellen der Ozeane


----------



## NexusEXE (3. Juni 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Kla kommen wir in die tiefsten stellen der Ozeane



Warum hat man dann nicht mal geld investiert?


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Juni 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Warum hat man dann nicht mal geld investiert?



Weil es sich niemand interessiert dafür? 
Vielleicht kostet es zu viel als das jemand soviel Geld ausgeben würde um dorthin zu kommen, was bringt es dem Geldgeber so etwas zu finanzieren wenn am Schluss vielleicht nur die Zeitung über den schreibt und nach einer Weile hat den jeden Vergessen. Und wofür hat den derjenige das Geld ausgegeben? Genau, für nichts.

 Das die Aliens Synthetisch sein sollen bezweifle ich, es muss von einem Wesen entwickelt worden sein das biologisch ist. Bei Matrix hatte ich mich zuerst auch gefragt woher das die Maschinen kommen die die Menschen angreifen und warum sie das tun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Warum hat man dann nicht mal geld investiert?


 
Siehe oben:
Man kann mit der benötigten Technik nicht töten. Also gibt es kaum bis gar kein Geld für derartige Forschung. Umfunktionierte Technik aus Interkontinentalraketen und Wissen aus Fissions- und Fusionswaffen respektive allem, was umgekehrt wieder in die Weiterentwicklung derartiger Techniken fließen kann, dafürist Geld da. Aber nenneswert Geld in die Erkundung der Meeres fließt heute nur noch, wenn es um Rohstoffe geht. Lebensformen interessieren da keinen, im Gegenteil: Je weniger man darüber weiß, was man bei der Rohstoffförderung so alles tötet, umso lieber ist das den zuständigen Stellen. Könnte ja sonst noch jemand auf die Idee kommen, dass das höchst wahrscheinlich empfindlichste und regenerationsunfähigste Ökosystem der Welt (noch vor den Polarregionen) geschützt werden sollte und dass man da nicht mehr einfach so radioaktive Altlasten, 100.000 Tonnen Öl, etc verschwinden lassen kann, dass man nicht flächendeckend den Boden in eine tote Kraterlandschaft verwandeln sollte, etc ...


----------



## Seeefe (4. Juni 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Warum hat man dann nicht mal geld investiert?


 
Nunja ich denke mal Cameron hat schon etwas für seine Fahrt hinunter in den Marianengraben investiert


----------



## onslaught (4. Juni 2012)

Bathyscaph

Da unten gibts halt nichts zu holen  daher läuft da meißte auf privater Ebene.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (8. Juni 2012)

@topic: nein, ich glaube nicht, dass wir alleine im Universum sind.


----------



## FrozenLayer (8. Juni 2012)

Wäre irgendwie auch sehr sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich


----------



## NexusEXE (8. Juni 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre irgendwie auch sehr sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich



Ja das ist rein mathematisch gesehen korrekt


----------



## Blutengel (8. Juni 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Ja das ist rein mathematisch gesehen korrekt


 

Bist Du sicher das es "nur" mathematisch korrekt ist?


----------



## NexusEXE (9. Juni 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du sicher das es "nur" mathematisch korrekt ist?



Was den sonst?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2012)

Seid ihr euch sicher, dass die Mathematik irgend eine Aussage über die reale Welt machen kann, solange nicht alle Parameter der Fragestellung als Zahlenwert vorliegen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juni 2012)

Wäre mir neu das man so etwas berechnen könnte. In der Geschichte wurden schon viele Thesen aufgestelt und widerrufen. Ich habe zwar immer noch keine 5 Minuten Terrine im Garten gefunden, aber daher würde ich es nie aussschließen. Ich halte dafür dafür unsere Weltraumforschung  dafür zu Prähistorisch um solche Sprüche klopfen zu können


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Juni 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Seid ihr euch sicher, dass die Mathematik irgend eine Aussage über die reale Welt machen kann, solange nicht alle Parameter der Fragestellung als Zahlenwert vorliegen?


 
An dieser Stelle kann man auch mal den Einstein zitieren:


> Insofern sich die Sätze der Mathematik auf die Wirklichkeit beziehen,  sind sie nicht sicher, und insofern sie sicher sind, beziehen sie sich  nicht auf die Wirklichkeit. Mathematische Theorien über die Wirklichkeit sind immer ungesichert -  wenn sie gesichert sind, handelt es sich nicht um die Wirklichkeit.


Man kann sich zwar immer näher annähern, aber die Wirklichkeit kann man nicht damit beschreiben.


----------



## NexusEXE (9. Juni 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr euch sicher, dass die Mathematik irgend eine Aussage über die reale Welt machen kann, solange nicht alle Parameter der Fragestellung als Zahlenwert vorliegen?



Nein, eigentlich ist das ja nicht moeglich, aber wir rechnen ja im kopf und variablen sind enthalten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2012)

Dein "aber" scheint mir irgendwie eher eine Bestätigung der Sinnlosigkeit zu sein.


----------



## FrozenLayer (9. Juni 2012)

Ist doch egal, ob das irgendwas mit Mathematik oder Stochastik zu tun hat. Das Universum ist unvorstellbar groß und enthält unvorstellbar viele Planeten, warum sollte da nicht ein erdähnlicher dabei sein, der irgendwelche Mikroben beherbergt. Und schon das wäre außerirdisches Leben. Mich interessiert eher die Frage, in was das Universum schwimmt und was dahinter ist. Ist da nichts? Und wie geht nichts? Ist das Nichts unendlich? Wahrscheinlich (<-Here we go again= ) wird die Menschheit das nicht mehr herausfinden können, interessant wäre es aber allemal.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht ist unser Universum ja nur eins von vielen in einem gaaaaaaaanz großem Universum, was wiederrum nur ein kleines in einem noch viel größerem Universum ist und das wiederrum ein kleines.......und so weiter  

Ich glaube auf diese Frage werden wir niemals eine Antwort bekommen


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (9. Juni 2012)

Sag niemals nie


----------



## NexusEXE (9. Juni 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist unser Universum ja nur eins von vielen in einem gaaaaaaaanz großem Universum, was wiederrum nur ein kleines in einem noch viel größerem Universum ist und das wiederrum ein kleines.......und so weiter
> 
> Ich glaube auf diese Frage werden wir niemals eine Antwort bekommen



Das waere dann die multiversum therie, in der es zig universen in einem multiversum gibt. Dazu gabs mal einen Artikel im p.m. Ausserdem ist die gehirnlapazitaet zu klein um zu verstehen, was nichts ist, denn es lässt sich mit nichts verbinden xD. Man muesste das gehirn vielleicht mt kybernetischen verbesserungen austattenn.. Aber selbst dann, und das glaube ich wirklich, wird unser verstand nicht nachkommen. Ich meine wie ist es denn mit depressionen? Die haben auch leute deren verstand die quantität und rechenleistung, sprich die intelligenz, nicht fassen kann...


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juni 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Das waere dann die multiversum therie, in der es zig universen in einem multiversum gibt. Dazu gabs mal einen Artikel im p.m. Ausserdem ist die gehirnlapazitaet zu klein um zu verstehen, was nichts ist, denn es lässt sich mit nichts verbinden xD. Man muesste das gehirn vielleicht mt kybernetischen verbesserungen austattenn.. Aber selbst dann, und das glaube ich wirklich, wird unser verstand nicht nachkommen. Ich meine wie ist es denn mit depressionen? Die haben auch leute deren verstand die quantität und rechenleistung, sprich die intelligenz, nicht fassen kann...


 
Wenn das menschliche Gerhirn also nicht "Intelligent" genug ist um diese Theorie zu kapieren, dann frage ich mich wie es mit dem Typ ist der auf diese Theorie gekommen ist in diesem Magazin.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube der Verstand wird nie verstehen, wie nichts nichts sein kann, oder so ähnlich  Jedenfalls geht diese Frage über unser Vorstellungsvermögen hinaus


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juni 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Verstand wird nie verstehen, wie nichts nichts sein kann, oder so ähnlich  Jedenfalls geht diese Frage über unser Vorstellungsvermögen hinaus


 
Man kann "Nichts" nicht definieren, auch wenn in einem Glas "Nichts" drin ist, Luft ist da trotzdem drin  Nur mal so als Beispiel. 

Es gibt für (fast) alles eine Definition und weil für den Mensch alles logisch sein muss und erklärbar ist "Nichts" nicht erklärbar und unlogisch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn das menschliche Gerhirn also nicht "Intelligent" genug ist um diese Theorie zu kapieren, dann frage ich mich wie es mit dem Typ ist der auf diese Theorie gekommen ist in diesem Magazin.


 
Es ist eine Sache, einen Ansatz zu erdenken und eine andere, einen Sachverhalt vollständig zu erfassen. Das ist in dem Fall imho auch keine quantitative Frage der Denkleistung, sondern eine qualitative Frage der Art zu Denken. Unser Gehirn hat sich in Auseinandersetzung mit unserer physischen Umgebung entwickelt und es ist dafür konzipiert, mit dieser umzugehen - und nur mit so etwas. Dank Abstraktion können wir sehr viele Dinge auf ähnliche Überlegungen übertragen und so erfassen, aber was wirklich kategorisch anders ist, bereitet uns unlösbare Probleme. Eben z.B. "unendlich" - das mussten Gehirne in den Jahrmillionen seit dem ersten nie kapieren und unseres ist auch kein Stück geeignet, das wirklich zu erfassen. Genauso das Gegenteil: "Nichts". Wir sind wortwörtlich nur dazu in der Lage, in einem beschränkten Rahmen zu denken - d.h. etwas, dass dem, über das wir eigentlich denken wollen ein Ende setzt und dass es dann umfasst. Etwas ohne Ende ist genauso "undenkbar", wie ein Ende, nachdem nichts mehr kommt.
(Andere Dinge, die uns extreme Probleme bereiten: Echter Zufall. Einzigartigkeit. Und wiederum "Anfang"/"Ende" und "Unendlichkeit" nicht im ganz großen, sondern im winzig kleinen. Oder im zeitlichen.)


----------



## stimpi2k4 (10. Juni 2012)

Sollte man die Frage nicht anders stellen "Warum sollten wir alleine im  Universum sein?"  Eine mögliche Antworte wäre "Der Mensch ist ja auch  nicht alleine auf der Erde"

@Gamer090 
Das mit dem Glas hast du falsch definiert versuch es mal mit dem Begriff  "leer" .. denn im leeren Raum kann keine Luft vorhanden sein (Vakuum)  aber wenn isch das Glas auf der Erde oder in der Nähe von Materie  befindet ist immer noch eine Kraft von außen vorhanden und was ist mit  dem Licht?
Das Menschliche Gehirn kann alles verstehen wenn man es nur lässt.

@Seeefe
Liegt das daran das sich Menschen nicht den Tod vorstellen können? Es  liegt wohl daran, dass wenn jemand stirbt er nicht mehr da ist. Wenn das  Gehirn Tod ist sind die Gedanken weg, die Zeit, einfach alles es gibt  kein zurück.
Wenn Menschen wiederbelebt werden waren sie nicht Tod denn der Tod kennt kein zurück.

@NexusEXE
Das mit den Multiversen ist eine interpertation der Quantenmechanik 
Zitat Wikipedia:" weshalb sich die Wahrscheinlichkeiten zur Messung jedes Messwerts in  einem quantenmechanischen System zu jeder Zeit genau vorhersagen lassen,  jedoch im allgemeinen nicht das Ergebnis einer einzelnen Messung. Eine  Variante der Viele-Welten-Interpretation basiert auf dem Gedanken, das  beobachtbare Universum sei nur ein Teil der gesamten Wirklichkeit, die aus vielen nebeneinander  existierenden Welten besteht, in denen quantenmechanische  Einzelmessungen andere Resultate ergeben."

@FrozenLayer
Die Mathematik kann alles erklären aber es ist nicht so einfach wie man  es haben will die Berechnungen macht der Computer für uns, nur die  Zusammenhänge müssen wir selber herausfinden und miteinander verküpfen   Experimentelle Beweise haben die ganze Wissenschaft geprägt und haben  uns gelehrt was wir vom Universum und der Erde wissen.


Naja weiß jemand warum warmes Wasser schneller gefriert als kaltes???   Zeit für ein Experiment?? 

Back 2 Topic:
Wenn die Erde bis heute so viele Spezies hervorgebracht hat wieviele werden es dann wohl im Universum sein                     ?


----------



## Seeefe (10. Juni 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> @Seeefe
> Liegt das daran das sich Menschen nicht den Tod vorstellen können? Es  liegt wohl daran, dass wenn jemand stirbt er nicht mehr da ist. Wenn das  Gehirn Tod ist sind die Gedanken weg, die Zeit, einfach alles es gibt  kein zurück.
> Wenn Menschen wiederbelebt werden waren sie nicht Tod denn der Tod kennt kein zurück.


 
Woher willst du wissen, das alles Weg ist nach dem Tod?  

Es gibt Fragen auf die wir keine Antwort kenne und auch nie eine Antwort kennen werden, davon bin ich überzeugt


----------



## stimpi2k4 (10. Juni 2012)

Wir sind eine biologische Maschine wenn man alle Gedanken Erfahrungen einfach alles was wir seit unserer Geburt aufgezeichnet haben (Gehirn) in einen Mechanischen Körper Transferieren, (lassen wir dazwischen 13,6 Mrd. Jahre vergehen) Leben wir wieder und für uns wäre es als wenn nur eine Sekunde vergangen wäre.


----------



## NexusEXE (10. Juni 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das menschliche Gerhirn also nicht "Intelligent" genug ist um diese Theorie zu kapieren, dann frage ich mich wie es mit dem Typ ist der auf diese Theorie gekommen ist in diesem Magazin.



Ich wollte damit sagen dass der verstand der intelligenz nicht nachkommt..


----------



## On/OFF (15. Juni 2012)

Meine Thoerie ist  :   Die Urknalltheorie ist Quatsch. ( , wie soll aus  Nüx , soviel Masse  entstehen   , man kann ja mal die Masse aus den  ganzen Galaxien  zusammenrechnen ca )  

so : erstens , was hat diese Explosion ausgelöst  um soviel Masse zu erzeugen aus Nix  ( Weil Physiker unbedingt es erklären wollten ,ohne es wirklich  zu wissen  , obwohl es falsch ist oder nicht.     scheiss    egal.... hauptsache war in Raum gestellt....

Meine Theorie ist : Die Suppe war schon immer da .   .....und es gibt  nur ein Universum  , und das ist wie sone wabbelige Masse ( pulsierend)  halt in milliarden von Jahren in dem Sinn ,  und jetzt pulsiert es halt  grad nach aussen  , dehnt sich aus. und in 16 millarden Jahren   , zieht  es sich halt mal kurz wieder zusammen    für 20 milliarden Jahre . 

Was sagt ihr nun ihr Big rip/ crunch Theoretiker


PS: die Physiker . messen halt grad zur Zeit ^^   nur die eine Ausdehnungsrichtung..........

Ich finde für meine Theorie sollte ich eigentlich einen Nobel^Preis bekommen ...................... ^^  mit  einer Million dotiert ----   Euros


----------



## On/OFF (15. Juni 2012)

Muss ich unbedingt ein Titel haben   , um die Scheine für die Theorie abzustauben ?

Prof. Dr. On/OFF


----------



## neflE (15. Juni 2012)

Zu dem Thema, Ausdenung usw. Auch Multiversen und wie man auf die Idee gekommen ist kam heute eine sehr schöne Doku auf n-tv


----------



## Seeefe (15. Juni 2012)

Ich sehe es immernoch so, auf die Frage ob das Unisversum endlich oder unendlich ist, gibts keine antwort


----------



## SirGonzo (15. Juni 2012)

Nein wir sind nicht allein !


----------



## NexusEXE (16. Juni 2012)

SirGonzo schrieb:
			
		

> Nein wir sind nicht allein !



Einer der wenigen die zum thread thema antworten xD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2012)

Leider ohne irgendwelchen neuen Inhalte und ohne bestehende Argumente aufzugreifen und weiterzuführen...

Das dass so ziemlich den Grundtenor aller Wortmeldungen der letzten Monate ist, hier mal die Frage in die Runde:
Hat noch jemand etwas inhaltlich neues beizutragen?
Sonst mache ich nach dem nächsten Offtopic-Versuch oder der nächsten Wiederholung einfach zu.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

Da sich die Frage nicht mit wirklicher Gewissheit beantworten lässt bringen weitere Posts nicht mehr viel.

Meinetwegen kannst du also schließen. Vielleicht mit einem abschließendem Statement.


----------



## schneevernichter (28. Juni 2012)

Nein. Wenn man davon ausgeht das das Leben ein Produkt physikalischer Gesetzte ist und man weiß das es es grundsätzlich passieren kann (siehe Erde). Kann man eigentlich nicht bestreiten das es irgendwo im Universum eine Struktur gibt die wir als Leben bezeichnen würden. Allein angesichts der 100(++) Milliarden Galaxien und der Sterne im sextillionen Bereich mit wohl ein vielfaches an Planeten  und der mehre Milliarden Jahre seit Metalle existieren wird der Zufall irgendwo nochmal passiert sein. 


 Auch wenn es eine extreme Unwahrscheinlichkeit war wie ein Lottogewinn an allen Lotterien gleichzeitig ohne einen Lottoschein ausgefüllt zu haben. Selbst mit so ner geringen Wahrscheinlichkeit gäbe es Leben im All. Und das bezieht sich nur auf das beobachtbare Universum ausserhalb des Hubble Radius könnte das Universum unendlich weit sein. Ein unendliches Universum beinhaltet alles solange es nicht den physikalischen Gesetzten widerspricht in unendlichfacher Ausführung.

   Die Frage ist nicht ob es anderes Leben gibt sondern wie häufig es ist. Wenn es ausserhalb unserer Lokalen Gruppe existiert ist es beinahe so als ob es garnicht existiert. Ausserdem Leben =/= Zivilisationen. Und selbst wenn es eine Zivilisation in der Milchstrasse gibt, eine uns gegenüber liegende Zivilisation bräuchte Hundertausend Jahre um uns anzufunken es wäre sinnlos überhaupt zu antworten.

   Man kann ausschliessen das es viele erdähnliche Planeten gibt, wir haben noch keine bzw wenn dann nicht viele zweite Erden im richtigen Abstand zu deren Sonne gefunden. Obwohl Kepler (Weltraumteleskop) dazu technisch in der Lage ist.  

   Ich glaube das Leben eine natürliche Folge unserer Naturgesetzte ist und wenn auch selten, selbst in unserer Milchstrasse existiert. Ich glaube aber auch das biologische Lebensformen All untauglich sind. Wenn uns jemals was besuchen sollte, dann eine intelligente Maschine.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (1. Juli 2012)

schneevernichter schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber auch das biologische Lebensformen All untauglich sind. Wenn uns jemals was besuchen sollte, dann eine intelligente Maschine.


 
Ach das erinnert mich jetzt irgendwie an Transformers


----------



## MOD6699 (11. Juli 2012)

Man sollte aber auch nicht den Zufall der Erde vergessen der dazu geführt hat wie unser Planet heute ist. Deshalb ist es nicht sehr wahrscheinlich das es "viele" solche Planeten wie die Erde gibt. Das heisst aber nicht das es gar keine anderen gibt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Juli 2012)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Man sollte aber auch nicht den Zufall der Erde vergessen der dazu geführt hat wie unser Planet heute ist. Deshalb ist es nicht sehr wahrscheinlich das es "viele" solche Planeten wie die Erde gibt. Das heisst aber nicht das es gar keine anderen gibt.


 
Wer sagt denn das es auf diese weise funktionieren muss?
Kann ja auch sein das es LEbensformen gibt die nicht auf eine solche Atmosphäre wie wir angewiesen sind, oder was weiß ich was


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (11. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich morgens RTL schaue bin ich mir sicher das sie schon unter uns sind...


----------



## debalz (11. Juli 2012)

Wir sind alleine! Wenn dem nicht so wäre und die Theorie der Wahrscheinlichkeit stimmte, dass eine bestimmte Anzahl an Lebensformen im Universum exisitieren muss, dann hätten die uns schon längst kontaktiert oder gefunden. So lange wie das Universum schon existiert und unter Zugrundelegung der in dieser Zeit wahrscheinlich entstandenen Zvilisationen abzüglich derer die sich selbst vernichteten, hätte es mehrere Zivilisationen geben müssen, die derart hochentwickelt hätten sein müssen dass sie in der Lage waren das Universum zu bereisen. In der lächerlich kurzen Zeit der Menschheitsgeschichte wurde ein gigantischer Technologischer Fortschritt erzielt, wenn man das auf die vielen Milliarden Jahre hochrechnet die das Universum potentiellen Zivilisationen Zeit gab dann komme ich eben auf diesen Gedanken


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Juli 2012)

debalz schrieb:


> Wir sind alleine! Wenn dem nicht so wäre und die Theorie der Wahrscheinlichkeit stimmte, dass eine bestimmte Anzahl an Lebensformen im Universum exisitieren muss, dann hätten die uns schon längst kontaktiert oder gefunden. So lange wie das Universum schon existiert und unter Zugrundelegung der in dieser Zeit wahrscheinlich entstandenen Zvilisationen abzüglich derer die sich selbst vernichteten, hätte es mehrere Zivilisationen geben müssen, die derart hochentwickelt hätten sein müssen dass sie in der Lage waren das Universum zu bereisen. In der lächerlich kurzen Zeit der Menschheitsgeschichte wurde ein gigantischer Technologischer Fortschritt erzielt, wenn man das auf die vielen Milliarden Jahre hochrechnet die das Universum potentiellen Zivilisationen Zeit gab dann komme ich eben auf diesen Gedanken


 
Ganz so einfach stelle ich es mir nicht vor. Angenommen es gäbe eine hochentwickelte Lebensoform die uns entdeckt hat. Wieso sollten sie uns kontaktieren? Vielleicht haben sie eine ganz andere Denkweise oder sowas, ausserdem haben wir ja kein Plan wie groß das Universum wirklich ist, kann ja auch sein, das es einfach "unendlich" weiter weg, viele andere Zivilisierte Planet gibt wer weiß ^^

Und darauf zu schließen, das Lebensformen, die im All leben könnten, automatisch Höherentwickelt sind, ist denke ich auch falsch.


----------



## Fi-8o15 (11. Juli 2012)

Es gibt auch Leben das mit Methan und nicht mit sauerstoff atmet, auch auf der Erde (nur Einzeller...)! ich hab den Thread nicht ganz gelesen, kann sein das jemand schon geschrieben hat? 
Es erhöht also die Zahl der Planeten auf denen Leben möglich ist! Bei Sternensystemen gibt es ganz bestimmt leben.


Und zum Reisen muss man ja nur das Higgs-Boson, superluminare Tunnel und Laser nennen! Alles ist möglich, vorausgesetzt wir killen uns vorher nicht selbst!

Zu dem Finden der Erde durch Außerirdische: Das Licht braucht lange um bei denen Anzukommen; sie beobachten möglicherweise grade wie sich die gegenseitig Dinosaurier fressen. (Es gibt natürlich noch andere Möglichkeiten)


----------



## debalz (11. Juli 2012)

Ja schon, aber wie gesagt, in den Milliarden Jahren Zeit hätte es doch zumindest eine handvoll Zvilisationen geben müssen die "Superior" sind oder waren, die sich über unglaublich lange Zeiträume entwickeln konnten, mit ganz anderen, vorteilhafteren körperlichen und geistigen Fähigkeiten im Vergleich zu uns- denn angeblich ist es so, "* dass es in unserer Galaxie  nur so von Planeten wimmelt. Millionen von ihnen könnten unserer Erde  ähneln." *(Leben im All: Forscher bejubeln Planeten-Flut - SPIEGEL ONLINE).


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Juli 2012)

Naja, angenommen eine solche hoch entwickelte Lebensform beobachtet und schon länger, dann würde ich an deren stelle auch nicht mit "uns"/Menschen in Kontakt treten xD


----------



## Seeefe (11. Juli 2012)

Vllt. kontaktieren sie uns ja schon nur wir merkens nicht weil wir sie nicht verstehen  

Also die Aussage "es kann kein anderes leben geben den sonst hätten sie uns schon längst kontaktiert" halte ich eher für falsch


----------



## stimpi2k4 (11. Juli 2012)

Uns kann keiner Beobachten, der nicht in unserm Sonnensystem ist. Das  einzige was man sehen kann ist unser Stern, da diese minimal heller ist  als die Erde. 

Ich finde es schon sehr unlogisch, wenn wir alleine in einem so großen  Universum wären. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das so etwas wie auf der Erde  auch in anderen Sternensystemen passiert ist sehr gering. 
Ein Lottogewinn ist auch sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich aber dennoch  gewinnen Leute im Lotto ... je mehr Leute spielen desto mehr gewinnen  und genauso ist es im Universum und der Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Leben  entsteht.

Die Erde ist doch ein perfektes Beispiel dafür, dass es auf anderen Planeten die der Erde gleichen Leben geben muss. 
Wenn man auf der Erde von Norden nach Süden geht wird man bemerken, dass  es im Norden nicht sehr gute Bedingungen gibt (wenig Licht, eisige  Kälte) es gibt kaum Pflanzen, Bäume oder Lebewesen. Am Äquator wiederum  wo die Bedingungen Perfekt sind gibt es über 3 Mio. Lebensformen. 

Das sich eine Lebensform komplett selber vernichtet halte ich für sehr  unwahrscheinlich das einzige was vernichtet wird, wäre dere Fortschritt  dieser Lebensform denn das Leben ist sehr wiederstandsfähig und  anpassungsfähig.

Wenn wir in der Geschichte der Erde zurückblicken und uns die  Dinosaurier betrachten können wir sehen, das es heutige Lebensformen  gibt die das Erbe der Dinosurier sind. Was auch immer damals geschehen  ist hat das Leben nicht vernichtet sondern nur verändert.
Die Nahrungsaufnahme der Dinosaurier war das fressen von Pflanzen. Nur  waren die Pflanzen und Bäume etwas größer als heute deswegen waren die  Dinos auch so groß. 
Die Gegebenheit der Natur beeinflusst das Leben und nicht nur auf der  Erde. Ein Planet kann sich auf so unterschiedliche Weise entwickeln und  die Natur lässt dem Leben nach diesen Gesichtspunkten alle Freiheit zur  Entfaltung.
Irgendwie schafft es das Leben immer das Gleichgewicht zu wahren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2012)

Das Äquatorial-Polargefälle betrifft nur höhere Tiere und größere Pflanzen. Auf mikrobiologischer Ebene deutet alles darauf hin, dass die Artenvielfalt bis kurz vor die permanent vereeisten Gebiete nicht sonderlich abfällt (danach natürlich deutlich, weil "Eis" ein sehr homogener Lebensraum ist und somit weniger Nieschen bietet, als z.B. eine komplexe Wiese). Noch hat man zwar keine absoluten Zahlen, weil diese Gebiete natürlich viel schlechter erforscht sind, aber der Trend zeigt klar in diese Richtung.

Stellt sich nur die Frage, was das mit der hiesigen Frage zu tun hat. Schließlich ist Leben auch auf der Erde nur einmal entstanden (unter immer noch unklaren Bedingungen) und hat sich die anderen Bereiche dann erschlossen. Dass das möglich ist, wird wohl kaum jemand anzweifeln - der Knackpunkt ist die Entstehung. Und da helfen auch alle Lottovergleiche nicht, denn wir kennen genau eine Spielerin ("Erde") und die ist zufällig eine, die gewonnen hat (naja - irgendwann hat sie sich dann _homo sapiens_ eingefangen, ob das nun ein Gewinn ist...) - sonst könnten wir diese Frage nicht stellen. Aber wie unwahrscheinlich dieser Gewinn war, ob es "6 aus 49" oder "Googol aus Googolplex" können wir unmöglich beurteilen, weil wir nur einen Einzelfall kennen.


----------



## MOD6699 (11. Juli 2012)

Schließe mich da meinem Vorredner an. Wir haben ja nur quasi ein Bsp. nämlich uns^^ Zudem kommt es auch darauf an was wir denn hier als Leben deuten. Einen Einzeller im Gedanken sicherlich nicht. Wie soll der uns auch kontaktieren/beoabchten. Man darf auch nie die Entfernungen falsch einschätzen die man überbrücken muss um in Kontakt zu treten. Ich glaube eher das auch hochintelligente Lebensformen Probleme mit der Größe des Raumes haben. 

Ein Bsp die Reis zum Mars würde mit neustem Stand der Technik ca. 3 Jahre dauern  (hin und zurück aber ohne lange Aufenthalsphase zum forschen...) und das nur mit Hilfe der Gravitation. Und das zum Mars unserem nächsten Planeten^^

Wie soll man denn dann Billiarden und aber Billiarden Kilometer Entfernung zurücklegen?


----------



## debalz (11. Juli 2012)

> Wie soll man denn dann Billiarden und aber Billiarden Kilometer Entfernung zurücklegen?


indem man einer Zivilisation noch z.B. 50.000 Jahre Forschung und Entwicklung einräumt. Der Wahrscheinlichkeit und der Anzahl der möglichen Chancen auf so etwas nach, hätte dies ja durchaus in den letzten 15 Milliarden Jahren passieren können - ist aber nicht...


----------



## MOD6699 (11. Juli 2012)

Ja na eben^^ Allerdings das man von der Dauer einer Zivilsation immer davon ausgeht das die es schaffen diesen Weg zu überbrücken ist schon erstaunlich. Ich meine wir können ja auch nicht zaubern und die Entfernung bleibt ja bzw eigentlich wird sie ja immer mehr^^


----------



## Seeefe (12. Juli 2012)

debalz schrieb:


> indem man einer Zivilisation noch z.B. 50.000 Jahre Forschung und Entwicklung einräumt. Der Wahrscheinlichkeit und der Anzahl der möglichen Chancen auf so etwas nach, hätte dies ja durchaus in den letzten 15 Milliarden Jahren passieren können - ist aber nicht...


 
Und nur wegen dieses angeblichen Tatsache sagst du es kann kein anderes Leben geben?  

Etwas dürftig


----------



## Sunjy (12. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich is die Frage ganz einfach zu Beantworten.


Geht man davon aus dass das Universum unendlich ist. Muss es auch unendlich viele Galaxien geben. Sollte es in jeder dieser Galaxien 1 Planeten geben der Erdähnlich ist dann gibt es davon auch Unendlich viele.

Und auf Unendlich vielen Erdähnlichen Planeten sollte es auch Leben geben irgendwo.


----------



## NexusEXE (12. Juli 2012)

MOD6699 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja na eben^^ Allerdings das man von der Dauer einer Zivilsation immer davon ausgeht das die es schaffen diesen Weg zu überbrücken ist schon erstaunlich. Ich meine wir können ja auch nicht zaubern und die Entfernung bleibt ja bzw eigentlich wird sie ja immer mehr^^



Was wenn sie ein Wurmloch entdeckt haben? Ich habe einen Mass Effect Zukunftstraum.... XD


----------



## debalz (12. Juli 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Und nur wegen dieses angeblichen Tatsache sagst du es kann kein anderes Leben geben?
> 
> Etwas dürftig



Dann müsste mal definiert werden was wir unter anderes Leben verstehen, ich habe das in dem Zusammenhang hier verstanden als intelligentes Leben welches eine irgendwie geartete Zivilisation mit eigenständig hervorgebrachten technischen, kulturellen etc. Leistung meint. Klar gibt es wohl irgendwo im All "niedere Lebensformen" - keine Frage, aber wenn wir Fragen ob wir alleine sind sprechen wir doch eher von Leben das hinsichtlich Kontaktaufnahme oder auch Vergleichbarkeit mit uns in Frage kommt.

Was die Unendlichkeit des Alls angeht, das ist wieder eine andere interessante Frage, wenn man annimmt es hat einen Urknall gegeben und dieser war vor 15 - 20 Milliarden Jahren, dann kann das All nicht größer sein als ~20 Milliarden Lichtjahre, aber vielleicht gab es ja schon einen Urknall davor usw...


----------



## Seeefe (12. Juli 2012)

Leben wär für mich schon ein Baum auf einem anderen Planeten, aber ob der uns kontakrieren kann?


----------



## MOD6699 (12. Juli 2012)

@debalz: Also rein theoretisch auf die "BigBang Frage" gerichtet MUSS sich quasi direkt nach dem Knall das Universum mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit verbreitet haben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2012)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Eigentlich is die Frage ganz einfach zu Beantworten.
> 
> 
> Geht man davon aus dass das Universum unendlich ist. Muss es auch unendlich viele Galaxien geben. Sollte es in jeder dieser Galaxien 1 Planeten geben der Erdähnlich ist dann gibt es davon auch Unendlich viele.
> ...


 
Ein unendlicher, leerer Raum enthält trotzdem gar nichts 
Meines Wissens nach wiederspricht es jedenfalls unseren Kenntnissen der Physik, dass Materie und Energie in unendlicher Menge existieren. Aus einer endlichen Masse kann man aber nicht unendlich viele Galaxien formen - man kann sie nur mit unendlich viel Nix dazwischen in einem unendlichen Universum verteilen.




debalz schrieb:


> Was die Unendlichkeit des Alls angeht, das ist wieder eine andere interessante Frage, wenn man annimmt es hat einen Urknall gegeben und dieser war vor 15 - 20 Milliarden Jahren, dann kann das All nicht größer sein als ~20 Milliarden Lichtjahre, aber vielleicht gab es ja schon einen Urknall davor usw...


 
Du kannst einen Begriff wie "Lichtjahre", der im Raum gilt, nicht auf dessen Entwicklung selbst anwenden. Selbst wenn du es könntest, würde es dich nicht weiterbringen, weil Gesetze, die innerhalb des Raumes Gültigkeit haben -wie die spezielle Relativitätstheorie- nicht für den Raum selbst gültig sind/sein müssen.




NexusEXE schrieb:


> Was wenn sie ein Wurmloch entdeckt haben? Ich habe einen Mass Effect Zukunftstraum.... XD


 
Und ich habe die Vision eines "Wissenschaft"-Forums, in dem nicht ständig irgend jemand moderne Märchen hervorholt


----------



## debalz (12. Juli 2012)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> @debalz: Also rein theoretisch auf die "BigBang Frage" gerichtet MUSS sich quasi direkt nach dem Knall das Universum mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit verbreitet haben


Nene - ich wollte nur die Unendlichkeit damit theoretisch begrenzen


----------



## NexusEXE (12. Juli 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Ein unendlicher, leerer Raum enthält trotzdem gar nichts
> Meines Wissens nach wiederspricht es jedenfalls unseren Kenntnissen der Physik, dass Materie und Energie in unendlicher Menge existieren. Aus einer endlichen Masse kann man aber nicht unendlich viele Galaxien formen - man kann sie nur mit unendlich viel Nix dazwischen in einem unendlichen Universum verteilen.
> 
> Du kannst einen Begriff wie "Lichtjahre", der im Raum gilt, nicht auf dessen Entwicklung selbst anwenden. Selbst wenn du es könntest, würde es dich nicht weiterbringen, weil Gesetze, die innerhalb des Raumes Gültigkeit haben -wie die spezielle Relativitätstheorie- nicht für den Raum selbst gültig sind/sein müssen.
> ...



Man muss ja nicht IMMER super ernst sein...


----------



## nexistar (13. Juli 2012)

Tut mir leid aber die Frage ist dumm. Vor den Aliens sollte erstmal die Frage aufkommen, ob Gott eigentlich existiert . Denn die Menschen glauben aus irgend einem Grund an Aliens, aber nicht an Gott. Woher kommt das ?. Jetzt werden einige SCI-FI Filme nennen, aber in denen war auch Gott bzw Götter anwesend.


----------



## debalz (13. Juli 2012)

Ich schätze es glauben doch mehr Menschen auf der Welt an einen oder mehrere Götter als an Aliens - aber die Frage würde ich in einem anderen Thread stellen, da es hier sonst gänzlich ausufert!


----------



## nexistar (13. Juli 2012)

debalz schrieb:


> Ich schätze es glauben doch mehr Menschen auf der Welt an einen oder mehrere Götter als an Aliens - aber die Frage würde ich in einem anderen Thread stellen, da es hier sonst gänzlich ausufert!


 
Von der Lektüre, die man im Internet so kriegt, und dem Eindruck in der Gesellschaft, wird man kläglich feststellen, dass dem nicht so ist. Aber zurück zum Thema, normalerweise glaube ich nichts, sondern überzeuge mich durch sehen. Bei den Aliens ist es aber anders, denn ich glaube tatsächlich daran, dass irgendwo noch andere Lebewesen existieren müssen.


----------



## MOD6699 (13. Juli 2012)

Ich kann mir halt einfach nicht vorstellen das jemand oder etwas wie Gott existiert. Und HANDFESTE Beweise dafür wird es auch niemals geben.

Bei Aliens könnte das allerdings anders sein


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (13. Juli 2012)

Unendlichkeit des Universums? Das Universum ist endlich. Das ist Fakt. Und ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass es außer uns noch weitere intelligente Lebensformen gibt.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (13. Juli 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Unendlichkeit des Universums? Das Universum ist endlich. Das ist Fakt. Und ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass es außer uns noch weitere intelligente Lebensformen gibt.


 
Sei doch bitte so nett und kläre mich mal auf! Du scheinst etwas zu wissen was Milliarden anderen und mir bisher verborgen geblieben ist, deswegen erzähl doch mal welche Fakten dies belegen. Ich bin immer für die Erweiterung meines Wissensschatzes sehr dankbar.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (13. Juli 2012)

h.101 schrieb:
			
		

> Sei doch bitte so nett und kläre mich mal auf! Du scheinst etwas zu wissen was Milliarden anderen und mir bisher verborgen geblieben ist, deswegen erzähl doch mal welche Fakten dies belegen. Ich bin immer für die Erweiterung meines Wissensschatzes sehr dankbar.



Beantworten Sie mir bitte eine Frage: Wie kann sich etwas, was unendlich groß sein soll, weiter ausdehnen?


----------



## Blutengel (13. Juli 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Beantworten Sie mir bitte eine Frage: Wie kann sich etwas, was unendlich groß sein soll, weiter ausdehnen?


 
Wo wird denn behauptet das das/ unser Universum unendlich groß ist?

Und das sich DAS Universum weiter ausdehnt ist glaub ich seit Mister Hubble unbestritten.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (14. Juli 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Beantworten Sie mir bitte eine Frage: Wie kann sich etwas, was unendlich groß sein soll, weiter ausdehnen?


 
Warum denn so förmlich? 

Ich glaube nicht, dass man nur von Räumlichkeiten unserer sichtbaren Welt ausgehen kann. Laut den fortschrittlichsten Berechnungen der Auswirkungen unserer Naturgesetze besteht unser Universum nicht nur aus den vom Mensch erfassbaren 4 Dimensionen der Raumzeit sondern weitaus mehr, die bislang nicht durch menschliche Nachweismethoden feststellbar oder erkennbar sind. Also sind wir gar nicht in der Lage zu ermessen, wie weit sich unser Universum worin erstreckt, wie groß andere Dimensionen überhaupt sind, oder ob da überhaupt Größe noch eine Rolle spielt. Möglicherweise ganz ähnlich der Quantenmechanik, wo im Bereich von 10-²³ Metern sich nicht mehr genau sagen lässt, ob und wo sich ein Teilchen überhaupt befindet.

Ich habe es schon mal ein ganzes Stück weiter vorne geschrieben, aber ich wiederhole mich gerne. Der Mensch hält sich für unglaublich intelligent und allwissend, dabei haben wir höchstwahrscheinlich nicht im geringsten eine Ahnung davon, was sich in unserem Universum abspielt. Wir sind ja darin auch nur ein Produkt dessen. Wahrscheinlich ist es leichter, einem Regenwurm beizubringen wie man ein Atomkraftwerk baut, als dass die Menschen jeh begreifen, wie die Welt des Universums aufgebaut ist, wie sie funktioniert und warum sie überhaupt existiert.

Und selbst wenn sich unser von den menschlichen Sinnen erfassbare Universum ausdehnt, worin befindet es sich und wohin dehnt es sich aus? Gibt es Multiversen neben dem unseren? Was ist mit der Antimaterie und warum wurde sie durch den Urknall von der Materie geteilt, genauso wie die restlichen Dimensionen von der vierdimensionalen Raumzeit? Und wenn sich das Universum in einem in sich geschlossenen selbst befindet, warum ist dann nicht nichts?

Ich muss doch irgendwo den eindeutigen Fakt der Endlichkeit des Universums übersehen haben... Oder kannst du mir das nun erklären?


----------



## nexistar (14. Juli 2012)

So denke ich auch. Aus reiner Vorstellungskraft, kann man schwer sagen ob das Universum ein Ende hat oder nicht, genauso wie die Frage, ob ein schwarzes Loch tatsächlich existiert. Es wurde zwar einiges bewiesen, so behauptet man, aber Faktum bleibt, dass gar nichts bewiesen wurde. Aber ich denke, dass die Technik irgendwann bereit sein wird, uns ein besseres Bild von all dem geben zu können. Und außerdem, die Menschheit kämpft immer noch mit sich selbst, und die Gesellschaft hat eine soziale Krankheit erlangt, die durch Medien und allem weiter verschärft wurde. Wie soll es ausschauen, falls mal doch Aliens her kommen sollten ?. Ich meine alleine die Tatsache, dass die "!meisten!" Menschen, durch eine Herkunft alle darin enthaltenen Menschen in einen Topf werfen, zeigt doch wohl nur zu gut, wie intelligent die Welt derzeit wirklich ist. Es gibt wenige Menschen auf dieser Welt, die eine eigene reale Weltanschauung besitzen, und sämtliche Aspekte des Lebens hinterfragen. Die meisten leben mit der dritten Meinung, die sie durch Propaganda erlangt haben, und scheren sich nicht um weitere Details. Also wenn ihr mich fragt, ich hoffe, falls irgendwo doch intelligentere Wesen als wir existieren sollten, dass diese Wesen uns nie zu Gesicht bekommen, um ihretwillen.


----------



## Fi-8o15 (15. Juli 2012)

Wenn das universum endlich wäre würden wir alle nix mehr sehen... ich weiss nicht mehr genau warum.  
Aber auf jedenfall muss das universum sich ausdehnen damit licht bei unseren augen ankommt!


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. Juli 2012)

Allein die unendlichkeit des Universums schließt das doch völlig aus, dass wir alleine sind.


----------



## NexusEXE (15. Juli 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:
			
		

> Allein die unendlichkeit des Universums schließt das doch völlig aus, dass wir alleine sind.



Niemand weis ob es unendlich ist...oder?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (16. Juli 2012)

h.101 schrieb:


> Warum denn so förmlich?
> 
> Ich habe es schon mal ein ganzes Stück weiter vorne geschrieben, aber ich wiederhole mich gerne. Der Mensch hält sich für unglaublich intelligent und allwissend, dabei haben wir höchstwahrscheinlich nicht im geringsten eine Ahnung davon, was sich in unserem Universum abspielt. Wir sind ja darin auch nur ein Produkt dessen. Wahrscheinlich ist es leichter, einem Regenwurm beizubringen wie man ein Atomkraftwerk baut, als dass die Menschen jeh begreifen, wie die Welt des Universums aufgebaut ist, wie sie funktioniert und warum sie überhaupt existiert.
> 
> ...



Du hälst wohl den Mensch für Intelligent und allwissend die Menschheit sieht das aber anders. Du weißt scheibar gar nicht was Antimaterie ist nehme ich jetzt mal so aus diener Frage heraus. 
Ja du hast den Fakt der Unendlichkeit übersehen so wie viele den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehen. 
Wenn du auf bestimmte Fragen eine sehr gute Erklärung haben willst dann schau dir auf youtube Alphacentauri an. der Prof erklärt ziemlich viel und ich denke es wird dir auf deine Fragen weiterhelfen.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Juli 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Du hälst wohl den Mensch für Intelligent und allwissend die Menschheit sieht das aber anders. Du weißt scheibar gar nicht was Antimaterie ist nehme ich jetzt mal so aus diener Frage heraus.
> Ja du hast den Fakt der Unendlichkeit übersehen so wie viele den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehen.
> Wenn du auf bestimmte Fragen eine sehr gute Erklärung haben willst dann schau dir auf youtube Alphacentauri an. der Prof erklärt ziemlich viel und ich denke es wird dir auf deine Fragen weiterhelfen.



Ich würde dich bitten, bevor du mir Dinge in den Mund legst und solch einen Schwachsinn schreibst, einfach mal vorher genau zu lesen was andere und ich geschrieben haben.  Was willst du mir mit deinem Post eigentlich sagen? 

Ich bin zwar kein Physikprofi, habe aber durchaus schon einiges darüber gelesen weil es mich hin und wieder interssiert, z.B. Big Bang, zweiter Akt (ja, genau das von H.Lesch), etc. etc. Man vergisst eben manches mit der Zeit wieder, da es auch andere Interessensgebiete gibt und das Arbeitsleben seinen Tribut fordert. Mit Sicherheit weiß ich darüber aber mehr als manch anderer den ich kenne. Wenn du aber nun daher kommst und meine Aussage um 180° herumdrehst, dann gehe ich davon aus dass es mit dem Lesen bei dir nicht so klappt? Ansonsten erhelle mich doch mit deinem Wissen, vielleicht kann ich ja was lernen.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (16. Juli 2012)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Niemand weis ob es unendlich ist...oder?


 
Zu 100% Wissen kann man es nicht, aber man kann es mittlerweile sogut wie ausschließen. Wäre das Universum unendlich so müsste es auch schon ewig existieren (denn aus einem Universum mit einem endlichen Anfang, kann niemals ein unendliches Universum werden). Sollte das Universum also unendlich, und somit unweigerlich schon immer existiert haben, so dürfte es nachts nicht dunkel sein (Olbers´sches Paradoxon). Somit ist quasi "bewiesen" das unser Universum nicht unendlich ist.

Zur Frage ob wir allein sind: Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht! Jedoch glaube ich kaum das wir jemals von anderen Lebensformen, egal wie intelligent sie auch sein mögen, erfahren werden. Dafür ist das Universum einfach zu groß bzw. die Geschwindigkeit mit der wir maximal reisen können (Lichtgeschwindigkeit) zu gering.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (16. Juli 2012)

@h.101

Dann solltest du aber Wissen, dass Materie und Antimaterie nach dem  Urkanall in fast gleichen Mengen "entstanden" ist und danach sich beide  gegenseitig unter Energiefreisetzung in einer Anhillations-Reaktion  vernichten.
Antimaterie kann man ohne Probleme auch auf der Erde herstellen und ist einfach nichts besonderes. 
Also ich habe dir nichts in den Mund gelegt oder sonst irgendwas an deiner Aussage gedreht. 

Das Universum ist gerade wegen der Expansion nicht unendlich, es breitet  sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus und das seit knapp 14 Mrd. Jahren 
Die Nasa hat das Universum über einen Supercomputer komplett berechen  lassen und das Ergebniss passt zu den Sichtungen der Menschen. Wir  wissen auch wie unsere Galaxie aufgebaut ist und wie sie funktioniert.
Das habe ich aber auch schonmal geschrieben .... deinen ersten Satz hättest du dir lieber selber schreiben sollen  
Naja ist ja auch egal


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (16. Juli 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> @h.101
> ...es breitet  sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus und das seit knapp 14 Mrd. Jahren...



Das Universum selbst breitet sich mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit aus.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Juli 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> @h.101
> 
> Dann solltest du aber Wissen, dass Materie und Antimaterie nach dem  Urkanall in fast gleichen Mengen "entstanden" ist und danach sich beide  gegenseitig unter Energiefreisetzung in einer Anhillations-Reaktion  vernichten.
> Antimaterie kann man ohne Probleme auch auf der Erde herstellen und ist einfach nichts besonderes.
> ...



Ja, da hast du recht, ich habe es verwechselt. Ich meinte damit eigentlich die Dunkle Materie, welche ja bekanntlich "da" sein muss, uns aber im Verborgenen bleibt, da sie womöglich in zusätzlichen Dimensionen existiert. Genau weiß das aber bisher keiner.

Ich sage nicht, dass _unser_ Universum nicht endlich ist. Doch anscheinend werde ich bei dem Punkt nicht verstanden dass man gar nicht weiß, worin es sich befindet und/ oder ob mehrere Universen neben dem unseren existieren. Es ist zwar alles Spekulatius, aber man kann es einfach nicht als Fakt ansehen, dass das Universum endlich ist, wenn wir nichtmal verstehen wie alles funktioniert, bzw. wir nicht in der Lage sind sämtliche Naturgesetze zu erfassen weil wir nur ein Produkt dieses Universums sind. In einem Paralleluniversum könnten ganz andere  physikalische Gesetze gelten als in unserem und wir hätten gar nicht die  Möglichkeit außerhalb unserer Welt etwas nachzuweisen. Ich meine, ich halte es für äußerst unwahrscheinlich dass aus dem Nichts (und selbst das muss erstmal definiert werden) unser Universum entstanden sein soll.

Die größten Fortschritte werden nach wie vor mit theoretischen Berechnungen auf Grundlage unseres bescheidenen Wissens gemacht, aber im Grunde tun sich mit jeder Entdeckung neue Rätsel auf. Da kannst du mit Supercomputern berechnen wie du willst. Übrigens, was rechnen die Supercomputer bei Singularitäten denn so aus? Schließlich weiß man laut deiner Aussage wie das Universum funktioniert.



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> *Du hälst wohl den Mensch für Intelligent und allwissend die Menschheit sieht das aber anders*. Du weißt scheibar gar nicht was Antimaterie ist nehme ich jetzt mal so aus diener Frage heraus.
> *Ja du hast den Fakt der Unendlichkeit übersehen* so wie viele den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehen.
> Wenn  du auf bestimmte Fragen eine sehr gute Erklärung haben willst dann  schau dir auf youtube Alphacentauri an. der Prof erklärt ziemlich viel  und ich denke es wird dir auf deine Fragen weiterhelfen.




Also entweder du schreibst unverständlich, verstehst mich nicht oder ich  weiß auch nicht. So sieht es jedenfalls aus als würdest du meine  Aussage verdrehen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Juli 2012)

ich sag nur KLingone !


----------



## stimpi2k4 (16. Juli 2012)

Ja ich habe mich da nicht so verständlich ausgedrückt, ich wollte damit  nur sagen, das der einzelne Mensch anders denkt als das Kollektiv der  Menschheit.

Wir wissen natülich nicht alles was im Universum vorgeht aber doch schon  mehr als man denkt. Der Supercomputer der NASA konnte das Univerum  anhand des Fakts der Dunklen Materie berechnen. Wir können aber sicher  sein das sie geben muss weil sich so viele ungereimtheiten erklären  lassen. In unserer Spiralgalaxie drehen sich die äußeren Sterne  schneller als die inneren. In einem Sonnensystem ist es ganau andersrum  den sonst würden sich die Planeten nicht in der Umlaufbahn halten  sondern abdriften (Gravitaions Gesetz). In der Galaxie ist es aber so,  dass genau weil sich die äußeren Sterne schneller um den Mittelpunkt der  Galaxie drehen und dabei nicht ihre Umlaufbahn ändern beziehungsweise  die Distanz zum Mittelpunkt der Galaxie Konstant bleibt es eine Kraft  geben muss (Dunkle Materie) die dem entgegenwirkt.
Ebenfalls ein Hinweis dafür ist, dass das Universum Expandiert obwohl die Materie eine Anziehunskraft hat.
Die Galaxien befinden sich in einem Halo von Dunkler Materie oder besser  gesagt ein einer Wolke die man nicht sehen oder messen kann.
Das Licht, das sich seit dem BigBang ausbreitet ist das Ende des  Universums und die Strahlung wurde schon von Sonden der Menschen  erfasst. 
Eigentlich sollte sich das Universum deswegen mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit  ausbreiten aber wenn Dirty Sanchez sagt mit überlichtgeschwindigkeit  dann muss es wohl so sein  Dirty Sánchez


*
*


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Juli 2012)

Was die Dunkle Materie für Auswirkungen hat ist mir auch bekannt. Mir ging es hier eher darum dass man sie nicht direkt nachweisen kann, weil es eben Zusammenhänge gibt, die die Menschheit noch nicht erfasst hat. Sei's drum, wir könnten hier debattieren bis zum jüngsten Tag, bringen würde es wohl trotzdem nichts. Also verbleiben wir damit und lassen den OT, nicht dass der gute Ruyven den Thread noch in die RuKa verschiebt... 

Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen, ich glaube dass es in unserem erfassbaren Universum sicher noch anderes intelligentes Leben gibt - wo immer es sich auch herumtreibt. Allerdings bin ich eben auch der Meinung das "außerhalb" des Universums kein Ende ist, sondern weitere von uns nicht erfassbare Universen mit und ohne Leben existieren - sozusagen sind *für mich* keine Grenzen der Endlichkeit gesetzt. Wenn aber einer sagt dass er den Beweis - sprich, Fakt vorlegen kann, dass  die Welt aufgrund von diesem und jenen da und dort endet, oder wir als einziger Planet Leben beherbergen dann lasse ich mich gerne belehren. Ich halte das nur für äußerst unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Juli 2012)

Das mit der Unendlichkeit ist eigentlich ganz simple am Beispiel Mann und Frau zu erklären!

Die Frau wenn sie sich verliebt glaubt an die unendliche Liebe und wenn die Frau dann stirbt denkt sich der Mann "endlich"

ganz easy


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leider ohne irgendwelchen neuen Inhalte und ohne bestehende Argumente aufzugreifen und weiterzuführen...
> 
> Das dass so ziemlich den Grundtenor aller Wortmeldungen der letzten Monate ist, hier mal die Frage in die Runde:
> Hat noch jemand etwas inhaltlich neues beizutragen?
> Sonst mache ich nach dem nächsten Offtopic-Versuch oder der nächsten Wiederholung einfach zu.


 

Da die Antwort mehrheitlich "Nein" lautet und die Frequenz von Beiträgen mit fragwürdigem Niveau am steigt, wird dieser Thread vorerst geschlossen, bis sich jemand meldet, der ihn auf (zumindest pseudo-)wissenschaftlichem Level mit neuen Aspekten neustarten möchte.


----------

